# The Car Domain Phenomenon



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I troll cardomain from time to time to get a few laughs and noticed a large amount of people putting personal (really freaking weird sometimes) self portraits up along with car photos. Like a sad ass myspace but even worse. 

I really don't understand the rationality behind this... do guys think there are a bunch of chicks trolling the site? and are the few girls really that desperate? I think we need a TCL study on this phenomenon... anyone else notice this? or participate in this themselves? :laugh:

 


1.
























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/798873/1999-porsche-boxster-midwest-but-heart-in-ca-us


2.
















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2527853/2007-volkswagen-rabbit-covington-tn-us


3.
















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3837010/2009-chevrolet-malibu-okc-ok-us

4.








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3853318/1998-mitsubishi-eclipse-rs-coupe-2d-west-bend-wi-us

5.
















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3211960/2001-toyota-celica-leominster-ma-us


----------



## dontblockthebox (Dec 4, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the guidette link:thumbup:


----------



## caniaitalia (May 20, 2009)

I think we need a good dose of Katy Perry to even out this thread.

(at work, can't search for .gifs like that as much as I'd want to)


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

#4 - would hit it. 
#5 - car scrapes....


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. :facepalm:

Car Domain is like that mall that's down the street from the new mall. People still go there, but not the type of people you want to be around.


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

Either that's his FIBer girlfriend, or you found the only moderately hot chick in Wisconsin.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

so i sat here for a second and I thought... what other car has a high level of stereotype associated with it....









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3805187/2004-infiniti-g-bronx-ny-us


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

#2 - Strong traps/arms:chest ratio.

EDIT - To post above, is that a 'shop or is that dude REALLY short? :what::what:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

then i just found some win to balance it out

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2247229/2003-infiniti-g-apple-valley-ca-us


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

now back in the gutter with the self proclaimed "chick magnet"









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3313945/2004-infiniti-g-camarillo-ca-us


----------



## redwe-in-wi (Dec 20, 2001)

Is that G35 front fascia going for the AM grill look? :screwy:




Chris Stack said:


> Either that's his FIBer girlfriend, or you found the only moderately hot chick in Wisconsin.


As an unfortunate Wisconsin resident; I would not disagree with your sentiment. FIB eace:


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

redwe-in-wi said:


> As an unfortunate Wisconsin resident; I would not disagree with your sentiment. FIB eace:


Hey, I'm not a FIB, I just live here. I'm an FCC, a Fcking Connecticut C0ck. My wife's the FIB, she's a native.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

djsheijkdfj said:


> #2 - Strong traps/arms:chest ratio.
> 
> EDIT - To post above, is that a 'shop or is that dude REALLY short? :what::what:


Gayest post ever.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Chris Stack said:


> Either that's his FIBer girlfriend, or you found the only moderately hot chick in Wisconsin.


You have obviously spent too much time in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

I actually forgot that CarDomain still exists...


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

Me too .... and now it has been drug back to my attention.

Let it die .... please.


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

patrikman said:


> You have obviously spent too much time in the middle of nowhere.


About a month per year in Three Lakes, outside Eagle River. So yeah.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

caniaitalia said:


> I think we need a good dose of Katy Perry to even out this thread.
> 
> (at work, can't search for .gifs like that as much as I'd want to)


you rang?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

integra girl in the making?


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> you rang?


This......

This is just too much. I can't handle it. :what:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

this guy really does keep the hookers in the trunk :laugh:


----------



## sandiegan (May 25, 2005)

Six Feet Under anyone?


Slightly OT, what happened to SoundDomain. That used to be the biggest car audio forum on the internet. It's a ghost town now.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm jelly


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

found a whole club :laugh:




























something about a fancy camry is just so effing gangster



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3272805/2007-lexus-es-bronx-ny-us


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

I say TCL make a club of our own on Cardomain.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

One of my favorites......










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3202749/2004-acura-tl-bronx-ny-us


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Subwoofers said:


> I say TCL make a club of our own on Cardomain.


Do we have to pose in front of a memorial for a fat rapper?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Do we have to pose in front of a memorial for a fat rapper?


I think he's a welder.


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

hilarious thread, been noticing this as well lately...



TheDarkEnergist said:


> Car Domain is like that mall that's down the street from the new mall. People still go there, but not the type of people you want to be around.


LOL


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Do we have to pose in front of a memorial for a fat rapper?


I hope so.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

hustle and flow sukaz



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3307842/1995-chevrolet-caprice-winston-salem-nc-us


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

looks like it has become and international phenomenon 

i think i saw this kid on a milk carton










showing off that gas cap...










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3855895/1998-opel-vectra-munich-de


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a classic 



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2083735/1994-mitsubishi-eclipse-porterville-ca-us?p=2

This one too



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3089830/1990-honda-civic-north-philly-pa-us


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

yowzaaa


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Subwoofers said:


> I say TCL make a club of our own on Cardomain.


:laugh:

who gets the president shirt?











your going to need a full length KP video after this one


.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2966674/2008-pontiac-g6-gxp-coupe-2d-staten-island-ny-us


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

should be "Car Don'tmain" 

:facepalm:


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> who gets the president shirt?



Who's that guy with a bunch of micro cars?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> should be *"Car nDamayne"*
> 
> :facepalm:


 :laugh:



Subwoofers said:


> Who's that guy with a bunch of micro cars?


i have no idea.... 

but this chick is not bad


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> hustle and flow sukaz


Ummmm, is she drinking a Capri Sun?

I would still do her. I think.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

ArtieLange said:


> Ummmm, is she drinking a Capri Sun?


Just noticed that too. She's enjoying the **** out of it too.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

And you make fun of bagged milk... how dare you.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> but this chick is not bad


Ya but she is throwing up the ceiling cat face....creepin me out man



Big_Bird said:


> Just noticed that too. She's enjoying the **** out of it too.


Probably got the sizzurp purple drank in it.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

If you don't like Capri Sun...I'm not so sure I like you. :sly:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

ArtieLange said:


> Ummmm, is she drinking a Capri Sun?
> 
> I would still do her. I think.


Maybe she has no clue what a Caprice is, and showed up to this bubble show rolling her face off drinking Canadian Kool Aid?


----------



## Doogal (May 20, 2009)

The bullet-proof vest blokes aahahaha :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BluMagic said:


>


She lives in the Estate house from Modern Warfare 2!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

deucestudios said:


> Maybe she has no clue what a Caprice is, and showed up to this bubble show rolling her face off drinking Canadian Kool Aid?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

We don't have too many people like these in Seattle. The bulletproof vest crew with stock TL's, the lambo door'd G35, people with way too small/way wrong offset wheels (like cheap chrome wheels on a Mustang gt that are V6 Mustang fitment). This thread fascinates, terrifies, and amuses all at once.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> Ya but she is throwing up the ceiling cat face....creepin me out man
> 
> 
> 
> Probably got the sizzurp purple drank in it.




I think we should inspect this Styrofoam cup to make sure that mr trix didn't spike it like the capri sun :sly:


















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3874823/2006-nissan-is-greensboro-nc-us


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

^^ She gets a pass for being adorable. ^^


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

I enjoy this feature that they added


----------



## caniaitalia (May 20, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> you rang?


I love you, man!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm just waiting for someone to know someone ... Capri sun had my eyes watering i was laughing so hard. 



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3860113/1998-dodge-stratus-sedan-4d-bartow-fl-us


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Big_Bird said:


> This one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone see his buddy on 24s???









:what: Please tell me this is a new fad


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

This pic made me lol


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

She kinda hot in a "PIITB and give a fake phone number after" sort of way


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

sideways89 said:


> This pic made me lol


WHOA! :laugh: Where's the red caliper thread?


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

sideways89 said:


> This pic made me lol












White Rotors For President 2012.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

deucestudios said:


> Maybe she has no clue what a Caprice is, and showed up to this bubble show rolling her face off drinking Canadian Kool Aid?


I ****ing laughed my ass off.

Why is it so hard for me not to troll some of these people.......


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That's a hell of a swiss army knife sitting on the jack.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

TCL dream girl??? 



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3389758/2007-toyota-camry-boston-ma-us


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

CarDomain is a giant "doing it wrong" forum

I remember the first time someone told me about it years ago, he had an ugly integra painted half way with some chrome wheels....went to the site and it all made sense.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BluMagic said:


> TCL dream girl???


Only if her Camry is beige.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

who wants a lambo? you need 50% down


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

I'd just like to add that this is the best thread i've seen on here in a long time.

Thx.


----------



## 3ondatree (Sep 11, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> this guy really does keep the hookers in the trunk :laugh:


That reminds me of the mom who had no room to fit her kid in her rented Sentra, and stuck the kid in the trunk on a hot Summer day :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

lol how about a diablo?














































that its so far http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3820270/2001-lamborghini-diablo-riverton-ut-us?p=2


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you a hater? 




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2680203/1994-mercury-cougar-whitehall-pa-us


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

Alfa romiburon anyone?








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3887587/2003-hyundai-tiburon-gt-coupe-2d-hillsborough-nj-us


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

BluMagic said:


>


Awesome, even gifs have poor grammar now.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't even know wtf is going on or wtf this is



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3324251/1993-proton-iswara-kuala-lumpur-my


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Best Galant in all of the Car of Domain










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3371027/2003-mitsubishi-galant-es-sedan-4d-port-saint-lucie-fl-us


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Pop's Touch of Ass said:


> This page is dedicated to Gordos Motorsports, here in Bethlehem, PA. Enjoy the pics...



Gees, thanks I guess?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

The more I think about it, the Capri Sun donked out bubble, or box, or whatever... it's really a missed opportunity. 

CAPRICE SON.



absoluteczech said:


>


Nah, he's doing fine. Just keep hittin that, and build whatever the F you want.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Just because, no real problem with it.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3390059/2008-honda-civic-flooritduhh-fl-us


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

what was it Clarkson said about camaros? 



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3241941/1986-chevrolet-camaro-minneapolis-ks-us


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Big_Bird said:


> Just because, no real problem with it.


Awe, she looks sad.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BluMagic said:


>


Jesus, did a tornado just rip through there?


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> what was it Clarkson said about camaros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a murderers car isn't it


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

Big_Bird said:


>


 How dare you? Who the F**K do you think you are treating that poor Wagovan like that? Not even Katy can help me now! I don't blame you Big Bird, you are just the bearer of bad news.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

It's like a big block of cheese with headlights stuck on the front.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

TRAP!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah... that guy has def killed a couple people 

This guy has to be a Car lounger... 

surfing the web...










kissing girls with rounded elbows









of course he is an athletic masterpiece











in case you missed the elbows









Drives a supercar 










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/996619/1992-mitsubishi-3000gt-sl-coupe-2d-savannah-ky


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

Time for a GTI said:


> TRAP!


:laugh:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Time for a GTI said:


> TRAP!


aaaaand that was my 5,000th post. Awesome :what:

:laugh:


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

just more of the “look at me” epidemic

we need more Human-eating predators to make survival of the fittest a reality once more


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Posting in this thread so I don't forget to really check it out when I get home from work. I'm seeing some true diamonds in the rough here.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

apparently a handicap accessable caravan is a cootchie magnet, one is demonstrating why it needs a ramp








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3197112/2007-dodge-grand-caravan-passenger-king-william-va-us


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

in4more embarrassing pics of posers :thumbup:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

SgtArky said:


> apparently a handicap accessable caravan is a cootchie magnet, one is demonstrating why it needs a ramp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the optional Dodge Tramp-Ramp™

Not to be confused with the similarly styled Chrysler Coochie-Chute™


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

SgtArky said:


> apparently a handicap accessable caravan is a cootchie magnet, one is demonstrating why it needs a ramp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From his guestbook: 


> NICE VAN REALLY NICE 5'S FOR YOU IM SORRY THAT YOU CAN'T WALK GOD BLESS.


:laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

ArtieLange said:


> From his guestbook:
> 
> 
> :laugh:


how could you miss this?








cant walk or c u nt walk


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

SgtArky said:


> apparently a handicap accessable caravan is a cootchie magnet, one is demonstrating why it needs a ramp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap this is amazing. he actually put up pics of his custom painted wheelchair too. 
oh my. I'm going to hell. 

greatest thread ever


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

Falling out of my seat over here :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i can't find anybody tard enough that can hang with the handivan.. :laugh: 




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2106889/2001-chrysler-pt-cruiser-glen-burnie-md-us


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

DSG-TDI said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> It's like a big block of cheese with headlights stuck on the front.


There's sculpted cheese in this picture? I see no such thing. I do see headlights, but her arm is in the way.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

1.

















http://www.cardomain.com/id/larosadeazul


2. 
Why would you do this

_~I Dedicate My Car and All The Work Into It For My Brother Jordan Robert Hudson~

~1/22/92-7/19/06 R.I.P. Bro I Love You!~

~I Plan On Engraving His Name Into My Engine??~

~Don't Forget To Rate~_

I'm sure his dying wish was to be engraved on your cobalt engine cover :facepalm:



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3339685/2005-chevrolet-cobalt-winthrop-harbor-il-us




3. 
totally forgot this car existed


















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3870793/2000-plymouth-prowler-charlotte-nc-us


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Amazing, in for updates.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

OH GOD THE TRAMP-RAMP

I'm going to die of laughter.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing to see here, just a bagged 1984 Cadillac DeVille.













Oh, here's the pic of the owner.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3871771/1984-cadillac-deville-vine-grove-ky-us


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

this thread is great.



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3859225/1997-honda-prelude-type-sh-coupe-2d-mcallen-tx-us

shes also got a pretty sweet sebring


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

"The Gator"











It has a Gator Skin roof.











Great.




















This image came from his cardomain page. Seriously.










Hood Illustrated. (Can't wait for the Swimsuit Issue).


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

There was a few that I would hit, and far more I would hit with a stick.

thank you for posting katy though :thumbup:


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

JoeyVR6 said:


> this thread is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIFY. Replace the "_medium.jpg" with "_large.jpg".


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:screwy: the fuc.....




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3065381/2003-infiniti-g-redlands-ca-us


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

IronJoe said:


> "The Gator"
> 
> 
> Great.


Oy vey.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> :screwy: the fuc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that guy is JDM himself.


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> :screwy: the fuc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This guy buys a SW20 Turbo as a daily driver, to keep miles off his G35 "project car"? You're doing it wrong.











Also, *FAMILY*.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

IronJoe said:


> "The Gator"
> Great.


OMG, I was on the phone and started to die of laughter. Hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

JoeyVR6 said:


> this thread is great.


 :thumbup::laugh:

In for more...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

keep em coming folks. I'm entertained here almost as much as Lamebook.com :beer:


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

simple said:


> keep em coming folks. I'm entertained here almost as much as Lamebook.com :beer:


You'll love http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

This thread is going places.

If anybody needs a pick-me-up, I'm going to direct them to this thread and links such as the above ^^^, people are hilariously stupid.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Remember when watching The Office made you squirm with discomfort because of how embarrassing and frustratingly awkward Michael Scott was? 

That's how I feel about all these cars. I just want to scream at the owners. REALLY???? zzzoooOOMMMG WTF WERE YOU _THINKING_?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

Agreed. WTF people.


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

MrMook said:


> Remember when watching The Office made you squirm with discomfort because of how embarrassing and frustratingly awkward Michael Scott was?
> 
> That's how I feel about all these cars. I just want to scream at the owners. REALLY???? zzzoooOOMMMG WTF WERE YOU _THINKING_?


That show is steadily going downhill, theres been a few gems this season but it's like watching the Simpsons go down all over again :thumbdown:
Not sure how I feel about the G35. With a different owner, lose the hood, I might hit.
His sisters on the other hand. Would hit all 3.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

over 34,000 civics on there

The "Blue Devil"



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3874116/1995-honda-civic-dx-coupe-2d-dorchester-ma-us?p=3


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

There's just something about her, you can tell she's been Magnum'd before.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3242171/2005-dodge-magnum-rt-sport-wagon-4d-northern-va-us


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

IronJoe said:


> Also, *FAMILY*.


I'd hit half the people at that table.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

my goal now is to find a gangsta midget posing with a car... i feel we are missing that and I know its out there :laugh:


His *niece* was mustang magazine "*babe* of the month" .. maybe a daddy uncle? 


this is the #2 car on car domain :screwy:










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3845891/2008-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500-cobra-coupe-2d-palm-coast-fl-us


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Robstr said:


> I'd hit half the people at that table.


Only half? I count four that are eligible.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

Robstr said:


> I'd hit half the people at that table.


You're into old people?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is so fücking full of win!!!!

This and the Macabre auctions thread, I am failing half of my classes :laugh:


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

^^^ Icky.



> *I like to get as much use of my tires. Yes that is the fiber cords in the tire worn through. As close as you can get !!!!!*













Call Tyra, we have a winner.









Safety restraints are sexy.


















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3244039/2002-volkswagen-jetta-ptown-me-us


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3800087/2001-chevrolet-impala-va-beachbburg-va-us :sly:


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

BluMagic said:


> "*babe* of the month"


wrong swine. more like Miss Piggy.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

IronJoe said:


> There's just something about her, you can tell she's been Magnum'd before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geeee ya think? that "something about her" is *her*. 
probably seen more trains than Amtrak son


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

ArtieLange said:


> Ummmm, is she drinking a Capri Sun?
> 
> I would still do her. I think.


15 will get ya 20


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

This probably deserves its own thread as it's eBay, but it was a Cardomain link that got me here.

(maybe a ROPZAP?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-Camaro_W0QQitemZ330496865081QQcategoryZ6161QQcmdZViewItem


1981 Camaro Z28


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

FoleE said:


>


:laugh: I'd shake that dude's hand.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

VMPhil said:


> 15 will get ya 20














whoever said:


>


I would drive the remaining crap out of that.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

super donk page, hundreds of donks

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2550919/2001-chevrolet-monte-carlo-munich-de


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Robstr said:


> You'll love http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


Yep, know about that and lookatthis****inghipster, failblog, thereIfixedit and so on. Honestly, someone needs to make a website that features cardomain craziness.

The digital camera has surpassed the video camera as the #1 way for idiots to share their lack of humility. opcorn:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

guys i found the jackpot... nsfw


page 8 & 10 :laugh:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356533/2006-bentley-continental-gt-rochester-ny-us?p=8


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

:facepalm:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

this thread, gold.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

IronJoe said:


> Nothing to see here, just a bagged 1984 Cadillac DeVille.


Throw some candy on that and I would hit it hard. I had an '81 and I loved it.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356533/2006-bentley-continental-gt-rochester-ny-us?p=8


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

keep pushing...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

IronJoe said:


> Also, *FAMILY*.


Would hit 3 members of his family:thumbup:



T.D.B. said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356533/2006-bentley-continental-gt-rochester-ny-us?p=8


OOOOoooWWEEEeee




absoluteczech said:


> guys i found the jackpot... nsfw
> 
> 
> page 8 & 10 :laugh:
> ...


Thank youeace:opcorn:


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

Pure win.... Cracking up!!!!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm goin' in!

1.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3083454/2000-ford-mustang-andover-ks-us


2.

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2114444/2000-honda-civic-wyandotte-mi-us


3.

























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2783466/2007-honda-s2000-tx--tx-us


4.

























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2897878/2007-toyota-fj-cruiser-wichita-ks-us

Best for last (my opinion). Sexyopcorn:
5.









































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3099606/1993-ford-probe-arad-ro


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

ok page 5 is damn good.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

This thread is awesome. opcorn:


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> you rang?


those ****ing titties!!!!!!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Me likey this thread....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> Me likey this thread....


This is going to be goooooood.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really unfortunate, if it's really her car.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Awesome thread :beer:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Camaro girl can ride my mustache anyday :wave:


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

IronJoe said:


>





> I would drive the remaining crap out of that



Ditto :thumbup: I scrolled down thinking "Hell, that's the perfect amount of patina to cross over into badassery".

And yes, the irony re: TCL-hates-rusted-hoods is acknowledged. Too bad. I like that Z28.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

I'd hit most of the girls in this thread.

Seriously.

I would.


----------



## RIPkevsGTI (Feb 12, 2003)

???


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

RIPkevsGTI said:


> ???


First actual LOL for me in this thread

:laugh:


----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread rocks, really it does.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

RIPkevsGTI said:


> ???


This is now officially an epic thread. *I repeat, THIS IS NOW AN EPIC THREAD.*


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

well, that does it. This thread has made my evening! :beer:


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

this is an awesome thread...


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

lnvidia? :laugh:


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

my friends were in the kitchen, drinking, but they just came in my room asking WTF am i laughing at. :beer::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

FoleE said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3800087/2001-chevrolet-impala-va-beachbburg-va-us :sly:


It's White Kong!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KahviVW said:


> lnvidia? :laugh:


Her name is Vidia.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

Great two "doing it wrong" threads.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll be confused about most peoples concept of custom cars....but that site is hilarious
soI'll let it pass.


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

Why did I have to click on this thread?? Need sleep.... was worth it though :laugh:


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

Big_Bird said:


> Just because, no real problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LIKE* would hit. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3293805/1989-merkur-scorpio-fords-nj-us


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3293805/1989-merkur-scorpio-fords-nj-us


Is she getting run over? Good, excellent.


----------



## scrubsauce (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Edsquickvr6 (Apr 29, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

opcorn:


----------



## scrubsauce (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

scrubsauce said:


>


:laugh::beer:


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> my goal now is to find a gangsta midget posing with a car... i feel we are missing that and I know its out there :laugh:





absoluteczech said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



BluMagic said:


> TCL dream girl???


There are pics on this chicks page taken less than a half mile from my house. If anyone in this thread can be identified I bet it's her.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> There are pics on this chicks page taken less than a half mile from my house. If anyone in this thread can be identified I bet it's her.


I'd smash that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


>


Ok- AMAZING idea time!

We need some 26" wheels that have centers that looks like "little people" holding up the rims (arms up together and legs spread out to make a 3 spoke design).

Anybody?


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

ArtieLange said:


> From his guestbook:
> 
> NICE VAN REALLY NICE 5'S FOR YOU IM SORRY THAT YOU CAN'T WALK GOD BLESS.
> 
> :laugh:


I seriously just lost it. I'm bad person.:laugh:


----------



## phiLLy11 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thread is amazing.


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Ok- AMAZING idea time!
> 
> We need some 26" wheels that have centers that looks like "little people" holding up the rims (arms up together and legs spread out to make a 3 spoke design).
> 
> Anybody?


No, they should be 5 spoke. Little person in little snow angle position inside a wheel rim.


----------



## Jiffycake (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

V8 CRX a few miles away.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2503853/1989-honda-crx-pulaski-wi-us


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## RIPkevsGTI (Feb 12, 2003)

LOLed pretty good. More little people if possible!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW!!! 

Threads like this rock!! Those remind me of most of the kids i went to high school with 10 plus years ago. I was in high school when fast and furious came out. The parking lot was like an extras parking lot from the movie.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

mattnucci said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Threads like this rock!! Those remind me of most of the kids i went to high school with 10 plus years ago. I was in high school when fast and furious came out. The parking lot was like an extras parking lot from the movie.


X2.

I still remember them trying to convince me to put underbody neons on my car. :screwy:


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mattnucci said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Threads like this rock!! Those remind me of most of the kids i went to high school with 10 plus years ago. I was in high school when fast and furious came out. The parking lot was like an extras parking lot from the movie.


Chances are, a lot of these photos and profiles are 10 years old. It was one of the first free sites to post photos I used. I can see how people were using it to post personal photos back then.

Makes for a kickass thread, though. :thumbup:


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

finally a place to put this.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

We're going to need a bigger robe.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Yooo... If ridin swanga's is wrong, I don't wanna be right. :facepalm:



absoluteczech said:


>


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


>


the bar has been raised!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cardomain is automatically DIW.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Cardomain is automatically DIW.


In the case of the chick above with the gun it's definitely DIR :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> so i sat here for a second and I thought... what other car has a high level of stereotype associated with it....
> 
> ]


Well played sir. 10 internet points for you:thumbup:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

im sure everyone remembers this..


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I still have a cardomain page from waaaay back. Build progress for my S-10. I did not DIW. I haven't been to the page in years but if it is still there, 2cooldrummer's 97 S-10. I have since grown up and am now into VW's.


----------



## Señor Peligro (Aug 6, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


>


Oooh, yeah baby. Nothing turns me on like an ugly duck-footed ****.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Navydub said:


> In the case of the chick above with the gun it's definitely DIR :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


uhhhhhhh how did you not notice shes holding it completely wrong?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

T.D.B. said:


> uhhhhhhh how did you not notice shes holding it completely wrong?


Not much about any of this thread is right.

But in all reality, you're concerned with how she's holding a gun?... and not at all the simple fact that she is holding an assault rifle?


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Not to mention her tan is so bad it makes her look 'shopped :laugh:

But... given the lighting and close-cut issues with her legs and parts of the gun, she may in fact be 'shopped in. :sly:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> im sure everyone remembers this..


ACH! My eyes!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Ok- AMAZING idea time!
> 
> We need some 26" wheels that have centers that looks like "little people" holding up the rims (arms up together and legs spread out to make a 3 spoke design).
> 
> Anybody?


Ahahahaha! Love it!

I have CD pages for the BMW, the Fiat and my old RX7 (where there's a request to try to find it again). So what.

Hell, I'll link them here. I don't care:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3837296

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/745465

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2422940


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

This thread has solidly entertained me while eating my lunch this fine Friday. Hats off to you, TCL.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

T.D.B. said:


> uhhhhhhh how did you not notice shes holding it completely wrong?


I was too busy checking out the rest of her to notice.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread is pure gold I tell ya, pure gold.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Not much about any of this thread is right.
> 
> But in all reality, you're concerned with how she's holding a gun?... and not at all the simple fact that she is holding an assault rifle?


my original comment about raising the bar was for that very reason ---- 'wtf? this bitch is posing with a friggin AR!' then I looked at it further and noticed the grip. if you're going to pose with guns for whatever dumbass reason make sure you hold it right at least...

now lets keep this going. anyone find anymore handicap-pimpmobiles?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

naw just more vest guys










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3878010/2004-audi-a8-l-quattro-sedan-4d-philadelphia-pa-us


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who thought car domain was one big DIW thread. :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Cause no one would take this out of context.... :facepalm: poor dog











> My console!
> 
> O.E. steeringwheel stitched with a real black leather grip! (SUPER SKINS)Lots of blood-shed on a rainy weekend to get it official! I'd charge $50 to do it in case I need a tetanus shot from the needles, LOL!
> 
> ...



Did you question his hardness? 



















lookin hard in the back seat with stuffed puppies










But he sold it and got this












> I DECIDED TO STEP IT UP SINCE IM A GROWN MAN AND PLAY WITH THE BIG BOYZ! THE TUNER FOLKS OUTSIDE MY AREA SHOWED A LIL LOVE BUT Y'ALL ARE DOIN TOO MUCH! NOWADAYS YOU CANT REALLY DO SH*T TO YOUR RIDE IN DC, MD,AND VA W/O YOU EAGERING TO PUT A HOLE IN A MUTHA-FUKA'S HEAD FOR TRYING TO STEAL YOUR ****. IT AINT WORTH IT BUT IF I CATCH YA IM TAKING A RISK! I WORK TOO DANM HARD FOR MINE AND THE LAW AINT DOIN ENUFF! SO TO ALL THE HOT WHIPS ON C.D. BE SAFE AND CAREFUL CUZ THE HATERZ WANT YOUR RIDE(S) AND THEY DONT CARE HOW THEY GET IT! YOURZ MINE AS LONG AS THEY CAN SHINE IT'S W/E!



:facepalm:


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

For when you can't get a real chick..









..there's always photoshop. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3809274/2004-dodge-ram-1500-regular-cab-dragg-city-oh-us


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FoleE said:


> For when you can't get a real chick..
> ..there's always photoshop.


I did the same thing with Lambo doors on one of my vans. I get a message about once a year asking if they are hard to get in/out of, how I did it, and where I got the parts,












> hey nice bus it looks very clean and well maintained, I have a ? is it hard to get in and out with the lambo doors, I have thought of something like that for my bus but it looks tight to sneek in?


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

:laugh: this thread is amazing:thumbup:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Big_Bird said:


> Just because, no real problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She managed to put together the best looking car on that whole site. Nothing looks ratty, the tires are a proper size and don't poke, no guady crap. Kill me now - even the pink looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

its definitely tolerable


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Best for last (my opinion). Sexyopcorn:
> 5.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind probing her all night. :thumbup:

BEST.THREAD.OF.THE.YEAR!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I wouldn't mind probing her all night.


All night is a stretch. I'd hit it once though :laugh:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks just like a high school girl I knew and never got to do anything with her, so I'd take my rage with this one all night. :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't realize the XB got chicks this worked up










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3166397/2009-scion-xb-sabana-grande-west-pr?p=5


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

^ I'd hit that. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

nopal 6.0 said:


> ^ I'd hit that. :thumbup:


Is that even a woman?? :what:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

nopal 6.0 said:


> ^ I'd hit that. :thumbup:


with a bulldozer


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

1. lol!





































2. maxima chick was in Maxim, apparently...






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

wood due heir


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3249789/1998-ford-f150-regular-cab-fairfield-ia-us said:


> And by the way. If you have a LOWERED truck. Please don't bother commenting my truck or me.
> 
> HELP STOP TRUCK ABUSE AND THE LOWERING OF INNOCENT TRUCKS!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate dirty feet.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

sandiegan said:


> Six Feet Under anyone?
> 
> 
> Slightly OT, what happened to SoundDomain. That used to be the biggest car audio forum on the internet. It's a ghost town now.


looks like a before shot of cool man ice


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Art Vandelay said:


> I hate dirty feet.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

Preppy said:


> But in all reality, you're concerned with how she's holding a gun?... and not at all the simple fact that she is holding an assault rifle?


Please enlighten me why it matters that she is holding an assault rifle?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

JMTombstone said:


> Please enlighten me why it matters that she is holding an assault rifle?


Does that seem normal to you given the context?

We're not talking about a soldier posing in front of a tank.

Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

_(I want to keep this EXCELLENT thread on track so you have PM JMT)_


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

saranynsandiego said:


> looks like a before shot of cool man ice


----------



## Jiffycake (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Jiffycake said:


>


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

^:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jiffycake said:


>


Is she part Venus Flytrap or something?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Ok- AMAZING idea time!
> 
> We need some 26" wheels that have centers that looks like "little people" holding up the rims (arms up together and legs spread out to make a 3 spoke design).
> 
> Anybody?



Soooo, like some 30" Ronal Teddies?










Or even Michelins?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Is she part Venus Flytrap or something?


Mouth breather.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> I hate dirty feet.


you forgot pointy elbows/knees


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

saranynsandiego said:


> you forgot pointy elbows/knees


I actually like pointy elbows...it makes it easier to perform the Tokyo Sandblaster.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

BWAHAHAHA! :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope i am never a middle aged guy with a young kids car, trying to be in hot import nights sitting on my hood constantly updating my cardomain prefile :facepalm:



















but i would..... 










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3828538/2010-hyundai-genesis-coupe-davie-fl-us


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> I hope i am never a middle aged guy with a young kids car, trying to be in hot import nights sitting on my hood constantly updating my cardomain prefile :facepalm:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ :laugh: are they actually the same person


this one isn't retarded.... but it trips me out to look at it because it seems like everything is a freaking weird proportion. :what: 










and whatever it is this guy made its awesome


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Love these guys in the BG :laugh:


----------



## IronJoe (Dec 23, 2004)

BluMagic said:


>




v6 automatic Hyundai + bodykit + wheels = chick magnet. :facepalm:


Edit: This guy has _TEN PAGES_ of cardomain updates?!



> Oh forgot to tell you, I had a Carbon Fiber inlay added to the roof.... yes it is a stick-on but it's very high quality and most people thought it was real carbon fiber roof. Looks and feels like the real deal.


----------



## tymantz (Aug 27, 2009)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> That's really unfortunate, if it's really her car.


It's either her car or her friends, if I remember correctly from high school.
Also has disgusting amounts of STD's.


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> I hope i am never a middle aged guy with a young kids car, trying to be in hot import nights sitting on my hood constantly updating my cardomain prefile :facepalm:


I dunno, man. Having a job and your own place puts you ahead of the pack in that circle, and I've got to assume about 70% of these girls have daddy issues - it must be like shooting fish in a very crowded barrel.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

RIPkevsGTI said:


> ???


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

in for the laughs


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2940942/1998-lincoln-town-car-victoria-bc-ca?p=2


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

What is up with they AK???? I didn't know gangsters had AK's??


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

TErak66 said:


> What is up with they AK???? I didn't know gangsters had AK's??


Airsoft/paintball gun. At first I was wondering why the furniture was so plastic looking, and why a bandanna would cover the charging handle/ejection port, and then I saw a random tube off the handle, and the light went on. 

Epic. Effing. Thread. Very pleased. :laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread reminds me why I go on TCL. Pure Gold in here. :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FoleE said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2940942/1998-lincoln-town-car-victoria-bc-ca?p=2


wow this guy needs to come to some parts of LA dressed like that and driving that.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

found this DIR


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i didnt know people washed thier convertible w/ the top down


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Airsoft/paintball gun. At first I was wondering why the furniture was so plastic looking, and why a bandanna would cover the charging handle/ejection port, and then I saw a random tube off the handle, and the light went on.
> 
> Epic. Effing. Thread. Very pleased. :laugh:


Yep. Paintball gun. Originally imported by Tacamo; it's the T68. RAP4 carries it now. I had one, it chopped paint like a blender - but it was made with real Chinese AK parts (stock, foregrip, grip, trigger assembly, sights, magazine, sling, etc.) - and it was epicly awesome even though it didn't work well _at all_. :laugh:


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

awesomeness


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

mad kuztom 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3806558/1993-honda-del-sol-lancaster-pa-us


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

FoleE said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2940942/1998-lincoln-town-car-victoria-bc-ca?p=2




Wow, he's like the most awesomest gansta-est gansta EVAR!!!!!


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't forget to link to the profile. :thumbup:


----------



## Bayer-GTi (Jul 4, 2010)

patrikman said:


> You have obviously spent too much time in the middle of nowhere.



I'd take her.. She's cute in my book.. 

But I haven't used Cardomain since FQuick started a number of years ago.. Seems like choad'sville now..


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Awwww Yeah!



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2222356/2001-oldsmobile-alero-hammond-in-us


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

dem thangs iz floppy


----------



## diflow (Apr 4, 2004)

For some reason I bet this guy is only like 23.


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

This kid is a winner



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3877739/1996-mitsubishi-colt-sherborne-gb


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't stop myself
























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2404845/1972-oldsmobile-cutlass-supreme-tennessee-tn-us


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


>


Way to point a shotgun at your foot with the boom finger in the well. That is just awesome waiting to happen.





absoluteczech said:


>


Someone get this kid a cheeseburger.


----------



## SuperFly_Mofo (Sep 22, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3211960/2001-toyota-celica-leominster-ma-us


The girlfriend?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

She must be an art major based on these two vehicles. 














































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3358871/1994-dodge-caravan-passenger-jtizzle-pa-us





































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2131760/1994-dodge-spirit-sedan-4d-jtizzle-pa-us


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

BRealistic said:


>



I had these bedsheets. Still have a pillow-case somewhere.


Also, way to get super kustom with the staggered tires:


> Listened to everyone's suggestions and got bigger tires for the rear and smaller tires for the front. I couldn't vary the size TOO too much because of safety, but here are the sizes I chose:
> *185/75/14's* for the front and
> *215/75/14's* for the back!


----------



## FILTERED78 (Jan 12, 2002)

Good god. This thread just reminds me of how stupid and tasteless the vast majority of the American population is.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

FILTERED78 said:


> Good god. This thread just reminds me of how stupid and tasteless the vast majority of the American population is.


Why you gotta be like this? Don't be That guy.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

BRealistic said:


>


dude that's Wayne from *Static-X* :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha ha.









What's with the chopped fedora?









You don't think people will recognize the tats?









(maybe it's his sister)










I've never understood how/why people think painted interior plastics (that clash loudly with the other interior colors) look good.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2220574/1994-mazda-mx-6-ls-coupe-2d-knoxville-tn-us


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


>


So THAT'S what iDance looks like!:laugh:


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

This thread is pure money.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

FILTERED78 said:


> Good god. This thread just reminds me of how stupid and tasteless the vast majority of the *the world* population is.



FTFY. Americans aren't the only dumb ones. Quite a few of those profiles are from outside the states.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

in for epic thread.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

mike minnillo said:


> in for epic thread.


x2


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

SLK350 said:


> So THAT'S what iDance looks like!:laugh:


datass.jpg 

And no. Those wheels look like garbage.


----------



## Der Schaltwerks (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

BluMagic said:


>


Ok who else is wishing they were the styrofoam cup? 

And this thread has me in TEARS! :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I've never understood how/why people think painted interior plastics (that clash loudly with the other interior colors) look good.


I painted the center dash in my 04 GT. I then decided I wanted to paint it gloss black, but sold it instead. :laugh:


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> She must be an art major based on these two vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 going from Ninja Turtle awesomeness to numetal disaster. from DIR to DIW in a heartbeat.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

A legendary thread and the only good looking car was the '08 white Civic with pink rims :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

ninja turtle van was on jalop!

http://jalopnik.com/5669802/how-a-co+ed-built-the-van-from-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


>


Mr. and Mrs. Smith for Halloween?


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

WhitePoloCT said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Smith for Halloween?


That's what I'm guessing. No one that would do that pose for serious could possibly own a suit.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

A1pocketrocket said:


> going from Ninja Turtle awesomeness to numetal disaster. from DIR to DIW in a heartbeat.


The Van was a project, the Dodge Spirit probably was something done in a drunken stupor just for laughs. :laugh:

And is there a difference between metal and "nu"metal?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

A1pocketrocket said:


> going from Ninja Turtle awesomeness to numetal disaster. from DIR to DIW in a heartbeat.


They can't all be zingers.

The Turtles van is awesome though :beer:

opcorn:



BRealistic said:


> And is there a difference between metal and "nu"metal?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nu_metal


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

JoeyVR6 said:


>


Quick right now! Staring contest, you and me! Damn, you win! You always do!
ON TOPIC:








The profile is the best haha. 
"Yeah, my cavi runs flat 10s on the track, if you all wanna race ya better be ready."
(Paraphrased for better grammar)


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

fox body + milf = pure win








http://www.cardomain.com/id/9redfox3

This guy actually did a ton of work to his donk and it doesn't look that bad. :thumbup:








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2540200/1983-oldsmobile-cutlass-supreme-richmond-ca-us

























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3859809/2002-cadillac-dts-deltona-fl-us

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3859312/1994-chevrolet-cavalier-mayfield-ky-us


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> you rang?





patrikman said:


>


I just felt these should be on this page.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

nopal 6.0 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3859312/1994-chevrolet-cavalier-mayfield-ky-us


omg.... I think I used to own that Cavalier! 

.....

No, seriously. :laugh:


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

Adam144 said:


> Ok who else is wishing they were the styrofoam cup?


First thing I thought of when I saw this pic. :thumbup:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

This thread has officially made my weekend.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

Fourth best car on cardomain at the moment. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3876624/1998-honda-prelude-type-sh-coupe-2d-san-jose-ca-us


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

e30_miata_lowerit said:


> Fourth best car on cardomain at the moment.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3876624/1998-honda-prelude-type-sh-coupe-2d-san-jose-ca-us


Yep, and was posted on page one of this thread.


----------



## e30_miata_lowerit (Dec 12, 2009)

ooops my bad.


----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

nopal 6.0 said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3845891/2008-ford-mustang-shelby-gt500-cobra-coupe-2d-palm-coast-fl-us


DIW, car is not in D.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

SLK350 said:


> ON TOPIC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link to page? sounds like itll be worth some laughs.


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

mike minnillo said:


> link to page? sounds like itll be worth some laughs.


Here is the profile.
What I posted is literally all there is on there. haha


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

SLK350 said:


> Here is the profile.
> What I posted is literally all there is on there. haha


I kinda wish he said where he was from...different front bumper and wheels, but I think it's the same DIW spotted in New Bedford MA.










Wow, wait...the web addy of the Car Domain pic says Mcaallen Texas? That means there are TWO similar POS' running around this country like that?


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

this thread is epic

moar please


----------



## joejoenissan (Sep 10, 2010)

ah humanity....


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

pure un tainted win...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This thread consists of 100% CD images, and CD (unlike photobucket and video) is not filtered at work.

I can love this thread in its entirety.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3866368/2007-acura-tl-hobart-in-us


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> She lives in the Estate house from Modern Warfare 2!


lol it even has a black truck parked outside


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

T.D.B. said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356533/2006-bentley-continental-gt-rochester-ny-us?p=8


page is


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

lol the guy who's making lambo's in his driveway has some talent


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

1SICKLEX said:


>


i mean he has the flush, poke, tire stretch, and almost no wheel gap isnt that what tcl loves.


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> She must be an art major based on these two vehicles.


 DIR!!!!


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

>



Anyone else notice a beer tap is the shifter? Or maybe I'm seeing it wrong?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> This thread consists of 100% CD images, and CD (unlike photobucket and video) is not filtered at work. I can love this thread in its entirety.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


yep I'm in the same boat. aint it grand?


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/661932/1997-lexus-sc-us



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2676026/2006-nissan-350z/














































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3083454/2000-ford-mustang/










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3334262/1972-volkswagen-beetle-caloocan-ph




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3142711/1994-toyota-supra-orlando-fl-us




























you have to visit this one just for the retarded drunken myspace-esque pics...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/663770/1994-acura-vigor-castlegar-bc-ca



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3234120/2005-scion-xb-seattle-wa-us





































And.... the nicest thing I've seen on CD

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3861423/1981-porsche-911-beverly-hills-ca-us


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

classy ladies!
bet they all got the herps


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3083454/2000-ford-mustang/


Girls with white v6 Mustangs are baaaaaaad news.

That being said, I would ruin this girl and her white trash ass.



By the way, Katy Perry has officially saved the internet. Praise the lord.


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

This thread makes me laugh in so many ways. I've got a feeling if we could dig out picture threads from the late 1990's in VWvortex or the equivalent you'd say the same thing about VWvortex. Thats the big difference between CarDomain and VWvortex. Bulletin boards do a good job of tucking "old" content away because of the bumps because of replies. CD on the other hand keep that content in full rotation. 

And yes, I'll gladly share my CarDomain page. http://www.cardomain.com/id/rc1320

I like it because it serves as a linedin-like resume of my current and past cars.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> guys i found the jackpot... nsfw
> 
> 
> page 8 & 10 :laugh:
> ...



sweet baby jesus... :what:


----------



## jkallhoff (May 9, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

oh my god...some of the comments these guys leave on these girls profiles :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Ummm . . . flotation devices?




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3323445/1991-nissan-300zx


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

odj said:


>


2004 eh? She might be legal by now, wonder what she looks like these days?


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

480 said:


> 2004 eh? She might be legal by now, wonder what she looks like these days?


I was about to comment on that. I bet she's older than I am!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2450588/2003-volkswagen-gti


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2450588/2003-volkswagen-gti


Wait a minute! This is a cute and normal looking girl. :what: Wtf is this all about? :what:

Must be a troll.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

In for the best laughs in a while. This one has it all, DIR, DIW, handivans, midgets and girls that after seing their pics I get the feeling I need to get tested.
eace::beer:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Hogan said:


> Girls with white v6 Mustangs are baaaaaaad news.


lol my cousin has one. automatic too. she had a 1970 mach 1 before that


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

LEGeNDARY THrEAD!!!


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

DERP!!!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Big_Bird said:


> Wait a minute! This is a cute and normal looking girl. :what: Wtf is this all about? :what:
> 
> Must be a troll.


Agreed. It has to be a trap.


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd stick it in her fart can.


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

Judging by looks, it probably is the diameter of a fart can down there.


----------



## ~Astroboy~ (Sep 14, 2000)

Truly an epic thread. wow.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Agreed. It has to be a trap.


really a man.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

id love to get in the back of that thing with her and see what ELSE is pink =)


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3083454/2000-ford-mustang/


I posted this already\/ \/


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

^^See\/ \/



Geechie_Suede said:


> I'm goin' in!
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traldan (Aug 12, 2007)

FoleE said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3800087/2001-chevrolet-impala-va-beachbburg-va-us :sly:


I've seen that car in person, I think. In Blacksburg. And yeah, the wheels are effing huge. :laugh::banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

And on that positiver note- what's with the huge baseball style caps trend?
Do guys think it make them look brainy?


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Geechie_Suede said:


> I posted this already\/ \/


*shrug*

Sorry, I apparently have problems with reading comprehension and hoochie memorization.


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

Mooooooooooooooooore!!!


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> And on that positiver note- what's with the huge baseball style caps trend?
> Do guys think it make them look brainy?


Ha brainy? yeah right. Didn't you know ignorance and being a dumbass is more valued in our society than intelligence, wisdom, and education? Where have you been?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A1pocketrocket said:


> going from Ninja Turtle awesomeness to numetal disaster. from DIR to DIW in a heartbeat.


Posted the retard who quoted 9 huge pics to post one comment showing why girls point and laugh at you. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

odj said:


> you have to visit this one just for the retarded drunken myspace-esque pics...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/663770/1994-acura-vigor-castlegar-bc-ca
> 
> ...


No kidding, the page has three car pictures, and 40 pictures of her and her dunk friends down at the lake.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

The phenomenon is straight up unreal..


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

Who has the pics of the corn-rowed white kid with the donk'd out Impala SS?


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> And on that positiver note- what's with the huge baseball style caps trend?
> Do guys think it make them look brainy?


That's called wearing a baseball cap improperly. Flatbillers don't realize just how retarded they look with their hats like that.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

in opcorn:


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Just read through this whole thread. Pretty much has made my whole week and its only Wednesday. Thanks for the laughs... :beer:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

T.D.B. said:


> Ha brainy? yeah right. Didn't you know ignorance and being a dumbass is more valued in our society than intelligence, wisdom, and education? Where have you been?


I guess we can thank a couple of famous and rich socialites for that.... Although I do have to confess some of those ahem "reality shows" are actually entertaining but just as a counter measure for the drop in IQ that is realted to watching that I immediately tune in or watch Sesame Street or what ever is on PBS now a days.
eace:


----------



## 2slo2drag (Oct 5, 2009)

> Damn u 2 r ****in hot as hell!!!!! U 2 should fly down to Connecticut and i'll show you 2 a good time. Hit me up on aim if u want. wrxdude04


:facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> That's called wearing a baseball cap improperly. Flatbillers don't realize just how retarded they look with their hats like that.


I asked what flatbiller meant in another thread (wit was used as a general insult), and somebody said it meant hick/hillbilly/*******.
But I have seen black guys in hop-pop videos sporting that same exact look.
So exactly what does flatbiller mean?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

T.D.B. said:


> Ha brainy? yeah right. Didn't you know ignorance and being a dumbass is more valued in our society than intelligence, wisdom, and education? Where have you been?


Oh, sorry. I've been way too busy on social networking sites making friends with people I will never meet to notice reality.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Posted the retard who quoted 9 huge pics to post one comment showing why girls point and laugh at you. :thumbup:


oh, so you're white trash?


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I asked what flatbiller meant in another thread (wit was used as a general insult), and somebody said it meant hick/hillbilly/*******.
> But I have seen black guys in hop-pop videos sporting that same exact look.
> So exactly what does flatbiller mean?


I think flat-billers are basically skater kids who take some influence from hip-hop. The flat-bill ball cap thing started probably 10 years ago in the hip-hop community. "Bros" and skater kids picked it up in the past few years though.


----------



## Shift_Star (Apr 21, 2010)

Fritz27 said:


> I think flat-billers are basically skater kids who take some influence from hip-hop. The flat-bill ball cap thing started probably 10 years ago in the hip-hop community. "Bros" and skater kids picked it up in the past few years though.


Someone got something right about modern hip-hop culture on TCL, I am truly amazed.


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

In all honesty I though flatbillers referred to the SoCal dudes who drove around in the jacked up trucks and were into the motocross "scene". 
Uniform:

Extra long Dickies shorts
socks pulled all the way up
skate shoes
wife beater/tank/affliction t
Flatbill ball cap.

Was I mistaken?


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

looking4vr said:


> In all honesty I though flatbillers referred to the SoCal dudes who drove around in the jacked up trucks and were into the motocross "scene".
> Uniform:
> 
> Extra long Dickies shorts
> ...


thats the typical stereotype when using the derogatory term 'flatbiller', yes.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I asked what flatbiller meant in another thread (wit was used as a general insult), and somebody said it meant hick/hillbilly/*******.
> But I have seen black guys in hop-pop videos sporting that same exact look.
> So exactly what does flatbiller mean?


Flatbillers are not ********, hell I've seen ******** take a new hat and fold the bill in half to break it in.

This is a flatbiller, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Flatbiller


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

2slo2drag said:


> Damn u 2 r ****in hot as hell!!!!! U 2 should fly down to Connecticut and i'll show you 2 a good time. Hit me up on aim if u want. wrxdude04
> 
> :facepalm:


Pretty much. Then there's the guy calling them "prostitutes."


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> She must be an art major based on these two vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This girl went to Indiana University of PA, I used to see the shadow everyday, that car is horrendous looking


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

vr6vdub97 said:


> This girl went to Indiana University of PA, I used to see the shadow everyday, that car is horrendous looking


You saw the shadow.. ? Sun to bright to look directly at the car?


----------



## Shift_Star (Apr 21, 2010)

looking4vr said:


> In all honesty I though flatbillers referred to the SoCal dudes who drove around in the jacked up trucks and were into the motocross "scene".
> Uniform:
> 
> Extra long Dickies shorts
> ...


I wear vans on the regular with socks and shorts, where do I fit in?


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> You saw the shadow.. ? Sun to bright to look directly at the car?


Was this sarcasm?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vr6vdub97 said:


> This girl went to Indiana University of PA, I used to see the shadow everyday, that car is horrendous looking


Great, another 9-pic-quoting-retard. First day on the internet fellas?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

A1pocketrocket said:


> oh, so you're white trash?


And that makes sense how?


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> You saw the shadow.. ? Sun to bright to look directly at the car?


wtf 

shadow=


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

ABAcabby said:


> wtf
> 
> shadow=[Dodge Shadow]


I was confused as well. It wouldn't kill people to use proper capitalization.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

> Damn u 2 r ****in hot as hell!!!!! U 2 should fly down to Connecticut and i'll show you 2 a good time. Hit me up on aim if u want. wrxdude04


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Great, another 9-pic-quoting-retard. First day on the internet fellas?


dude, you're post is about as useless as this one.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Art Vandelay said:


> I was confused as well. It wouldn't kill people to use proper capitalization.


I thought since most people in here know cars pretty well, and there is a picture of the said car above my comment, that you could figure it out. I guess I was wrong :facepalm:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Great, another 9-pic-quoting-retard. First day on the internet fellas?


well actually for some reason I couldn't get the quote to show up with just one picture, sorry I dont live on the forums..douche


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And that makes sense how?


because you come in here being a white knight for bad numetal (redundant, i know).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ABAcabby said:


> wtf
> 
> shadow=


Maybe it's a Spirit!


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

:wave::laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

vr6vdub97 said:


> This girl went to Indiana University of PA,


That explains it.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

looking4vr said:


> In all honesty I though flatbillers referred to the SoCal dudes who drove around in the jacked up trucks and were into the motocross "scene".
> Uniform:
> 
> Extra long Dickies shorts
> ...


haha, i dated a guy years ago who fit that almost perfectly, he didn't wear a hat though... also, no truck. BMW 5 series of all things, but sure enough it was socal. big trucks are super popular in huntington beach for some reason.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

vr6vdub97 said:


> I thought since most people in here know cars pretty well, and there is a picture of the said car above my comment, that you could figure it out. I guess I was wrong :facepalm:


which would have worked if the car was actually a dodge shadow...

it's either a spirit or an acclaim though.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

kitty said:


> which would have worked if the car was actually a dodge shadow...
> 
> it's either a spirit or an acclaim though.


Definitely a spirit...one shot had the tail lights in view.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Harv said:


> That explains it.


haha i know i graduated from there...what a terrible waste of a town


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

ABAcabby said:


> dude, *you're* post is about as useless as this one.


Oh and since everyone on here is apparently the grammar police ^^^


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

Shift_Star said:


> I wear vans on the regular with socks and shorts, where do I fit in?


:laugh: Easy killer, I skate, wear Vans, and on occasion wear socks with shorts too but I wasn't poking fun at the "skater boi" look either  j/k....I just saw a reference in another CL thread a while back to the SoCal "dudes" who drive huge trucks that have and never will see a speck of dirt that coincidentally all happen to dress/look the same. The same jokes can be made about darn near every other car "scene" that exists. I've seen neon hoodies with flatbills peering out from under them at the vw "scene" meets I've been to too....


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Sometimes I wear nothing...


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

odj said:


>


Europlate ? - Super!


btw, 
this thread was going pretty good








but last few pages..







downhill


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

needs saving





































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3095868/2001-chrysler-sebring


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

recharge!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2954856/2003-ford-mustang?rp=8




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3815833/2003-ford-mustang/page-6




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2544451/2006-toyota-tacoma-xtra-cab




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/397842/2002-subaru-impreza-los-angeles-ca-us




























LOL

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3086484/1967-dodge-dart



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2056686/1995-nissan-300zx-lexington-ky-us




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3843382/1999-ford-mustang-cobra-coupe-2d




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2342601/1975-bmw-2002-northmead-au




























TCL dream girl?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2478870/1994-mazda-miata-mx-5-villa-rica-ga-us




























not her car, but...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2128671/1985-pontiac-grand-prix/page-9




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2755084/1999-acura-integra




























Aaaand, a couple of retards:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3041238/2004-gmc-yukon-denali




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3361754/1997-ford-crown-victoria-auburn-al-us



















"My Lil Homie Lil Jack. He uh Beast With The Heat Best Da Believe It."


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

odj said:


> recharge!


I wish to award you with +1 Internets :thumbup:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

this thread is legendary :laugh:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Fritz27 said:


> I think flat-billers are basically skater kids who take some influence from hip-hop. The flat-bill ball cap thing started probably 10 years ago in the hip-hop community. "Bros" and skater kids picked it up in the past few years though.


Exactly. Skater/BMX/MotoX kids basically picked up the "I keep the tags and stickers on my sh*t, and my bill flat" from late 90's-early 00's hip hop culture.

Actually, both cultures are merging together pretty damn fast. There's a lot of hip hop influence in the skating scene.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The more expensive the car the trashier the girl. Nice.


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

Need more pics of 2002 chick OR some Katy Perry!!!!!!!


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

I actually like that Denali


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

Notch__Johnson said:


> I actually like that Denali


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

That Katy gif is more distracting than hypnotoad.

Productivity for the day -5%


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Time for a GTI said:


> That Katy gif is more distracting than hypnotoad.
> 
> Productivity for the day -5%


Lets just call this day a total loss :beer:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Lets just call this day a total loss :beer:


Will to do work....ffffaaaaaading


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

what film is that gif from (pm if nws)


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

SNL skit ...they were making fun of how her Sesame Street epsisode got "banned" thats why she has an Elmo shirt on

"scandal"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAz4MKHhovQ

SNL Skit
http://www.hulu.com/watch/180974/saturday-night-live-bronx-beat


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/829714/1988-buick-century-houston-tx-us


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

above said:


>


Zombie Apocolypse = No Joke


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I bet this girl is marriage material. I love chicks who love old cars


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

VierSpeed said:


> Zombie Apocolypse = No Joke












Living in TX this is the norm


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

Wouldn't mind getting into her Taco...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Basscase said:


> Wouldn't mind getting into her Taco...


That bedpost no longer has notches, it is ground to toothpicks.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Basscase said:


> Wouldn't mind getting into her Taco...


What's more lifted? Her Taco or her boobs?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

bzcat said:


> What's more lifted? Her Taco or her boobs?


I'd still ride her hard and put her away wet.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

Your point?...and to answer your Q...her boobs!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> integra girl in the making?


What a crazy twist of fate. I'm training some new guys at work, and as a result I've been handling the pre owned leads for the store to show them how it works. We had a 2000 Prelude, and a customer contacted me on it. 

So while I'm showing new kid how to build a little rapport, I notice the customer said he has a Prelude that he shows, and that he wants one for his girlfriend. I ask him for pics, and let him know I used to enjoy modding imports when I was in college. He shot back that CarDomain page, and good lord did it look familiar. 

Then I thought of this thread. 

Bricks. 

Were.

Shat. 

Well done TCL. I love this place. 










We fired a few more emails back and forth, but sadly the Prelude sold before he could come down. Too bad too, he seemed like a nice guy, and I wanted to show him his internet fame.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Time for a GTI said:


> That Katy gif is more distracting than hypnotoad.


Hypnotoad verifies said statement


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Watched the victoria secret show last night (for obvious reasons) and Katy was there.



















Yeehaw


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3815833/2003-ford-mustang/page-6


Homina...



odj said:


>


Homina...



odj said:


>


Homina! Pow, right in the kisser!


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

This guy is a wiener.





































Check all the pages, it's all gold in there. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2687932/2000-jeep-cherokee-classic-sport-utility-4d/page-2


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

that must be a comfortable ride


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

FoleE said:


>





absoluteczech said:


>












*GET YOUR FINGERS OFF THE G-D TRIGGERS! UGH! * :banghead:













epic amounts of win.





HI SPEED said:


> I bet this girl is marriage material. I love chicks who love old cars


:laugh: 





MrMook said:


> Soooo, like some 30" Ronal Teddies?


I *ALMOST* put these on my Echo as a joke 5 years ago. This thread is evidence as to why I never did. The people who would have taken me seriously are terrifying. I want nothing to do with them. 

It would have been good for a chuckle, though? :sly:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Anniekins said:


> *GET YOUR FINGERS OFF THE G-D TRIGGERS! UGH! * :banghead:


Worst thing that is going to happen to the first dude is poke an eye out.


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> Worst thing that is going to happen to the first dude is poke an eye out.


QFT.

:thumbup:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Time for a GTI said:


> Worst thing that is going to happen to the first dude is poke an eye out.


yeah I figured theyre all airsoft/paintball anyway :laugh:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

What is with all the retards quoting 400 pictures to make a single page.

Awesome thread though


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Time for a GTI said:


> Worst thing that is going to happen to the first dude is *shoot his *eye out.


FIFY  (holiday season joke ftw? )


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> There are pics on this chicks page taken less than a half mile from my house. If anyone in this thread can be identified I bet it's her.


 I always knew you were creepy, but not that creepy :laugh:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

You guys are damn slackers. Less talk, more piktars.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2306828/2002-pontiac-grand-am





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2202355/1988-mitsubishi-magna





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2419452/2003-dodge-stratus





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/438318/1993-mazda-mx-3





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2176404/2002-mitsubishi-montero-sport





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2035596/1985-ford-bronco-ii-neepawa-mb-ca





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2650285/1966-plymouth-belvedere





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2476099/2006-scion-xb





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3384577/1976-cadillac-fleetwood










"Now all I need is a lady ta come ride wit me, so holla!"










"My big sister insisted she be the model for the whip. And told me I HAD to put her on the page."


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3868924/2002-mazda-protege5-harrisburg-pa-us





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3196612/2003-saturn-vue-hobbs-nm-us





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2682741/1973-chevrolet-luv-pick-up-richmond-va-us





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2919354/2003-chevrolet-monte-carlo





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2979218/2001-honda-civic

"These are a few pix of my Civic SX (Super Edition)"





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/826222/2000-chevrolet-impala





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3354142/1990-ford-capri-regional-victoria-au





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2402441/1989-volkswagen-cabriolet-ulysses-ks-us



















"these are some pics of me me eating and me at work. call me ladies lol"


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh my god.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2966845/1985-toyota-camry


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2966845/1985-toyota-camry


absolutely incredible


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

This thread is hilarious!! Thanks for all of the laughs! :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3868924/2002-mazda-protege5-harrisburg-pa-us


What's he, 80lbs?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

If anything at least he's got a K-series in it. Doesn't really go with the "old n' busted" front super GTR kit.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

This thread is freakin hilarious

subscribed


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

j2me02 said:


> absolutely incredible


x2
His other drawings on page 6 are not to be missed.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes. This one is excellent.










:laugh:


This guy apparently is getting a Ferrari V12 in his E39. :laugh:
And he's got an SLR McLaren 722. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3852735/1999-bmw-5-series


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Wow. :facepalm:
> 
> Car Domain is like that mall that's down the street from the new mall. People still go there, but not the type of people you want to be around.


I grew up in a town with a new mall and an old mall, so I totally know what you mean. Really couldn't have said it better myself. 

I 'member way back when Car Domain was the shiz. Back before automotive message boards really took off and Facebook had even been thought of. In its hay day, it was actually a pretty cool site.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Hypnotoad verifies said statement


 I have been staring at this for 7 days and for the life of me I can't figure out why its called "hypnotoad".... Wait a damn minute.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2650285/1966-plymouth-belvedere


THis made this thread worthwhile.


----------



## soarer (May 9, 2010)

I'll play!


























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3250570/1998-dodge-neon


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Why are there so many bathroom self-portraits these days? Doesn't anyone have friends with a camera, or is it a case of them getting ready to leave the house and think to themselves.. "OMG, I have never looked better, I better capture this right now before I ruin it."

Anyways, back to CD


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

odj said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2402441/1989-volkswagen-cabriolet-ulysses-ks-us


vomit


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

odj said:


>












:laugh:


----------



## Apollo-Soyuz 1975 (Aug 24, 2001)

soarer said:


> I'll play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Marilyn Manson really hit the skids...


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Anniekins said:


> :laugh:


excellent work :laugh:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

odj said:


> excellent work :laugh:


this. I didn't catch it at first :laugh:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3250570/1998-dodge-neon


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

lots of people think their car is better looking than it really is...:what:


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

More this thread is really jacked


----------



## soarer (May 9, 2010)

I followed the link on the trap's Car Domain page to it's youtube account.... Summary:
- It hates ricers
- It hates ricer haters
- It installed "big fog lamps" so it "can see brighter" as it occasionally street races
- It has a pinboard dedicated to it's Neon build
- "Ricers eventually turn into tuners... hopefully"
- Gender still undetermined
- Plans to order a twin turbo kit

If you can sit through all 7:04 of this you are god mode and win a bagel.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

soarer said:


> I followed the link on the trap's Car Domain page to it's youtube account.... Summary:
> - It hates ricers
> - It hates ricer haters
> - It installed "big fog lamps" so it "can see brighter" as it occasionally street races
> ...


_"It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again..."_


Just watched Silence of the Lambs and that reminded me of that quote.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

soarer said:


> - Gender still undetermined


According to some of the other videos, I believe you are right. It even seems unsure. Why people feel the need to share this kind of stuff on the internet still baffles me. 

Let's move on.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

mike minnillo said:


>


I think it has to look like a chick to classify as a trap. :laugh:


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

Shake Weight to the rescue!


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

MAC said:


> She managed to put together the best looking car on that whole site. Nothing looks ratty, the tires are a proper size and don't poke, no guady crap. Kill me now - even the pink looks good. :thumbup:


Works down here in Florida at Jap Works I think


Also there is a awful lot of adams apple in that Neon


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

odj said:


> excellent work :laugh:





Gaki said:


> this. I didn't catch it at first :laugh:



thanks!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

BagelConsultant said:


>


I see your cleavage, and raise you a panty shot:


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

Huzzah!


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

soarer said:


> I followed the link on the trap's Car Domain page to it's youtube account.... Summary:



I think I’d hit it, provided it has a vagina. Homely androgynous ones like that will eat the peanuts out of your **** for a little affection.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Nicefeet said:


> I think I’d hit it, provided it has a vagina. Homely androgynous ones like that will eat the peanuts out of your **** for a little affection.


If you visit it's youtube page, there are comments and links for transgendered topics. I believe you'd have a sword fight on your hands.


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> If you visit it's youtube page, there are comments and links for transgendered topics. I believe you'd have a sword fight on your hands.


It is a trap :facepalm:


----------



## Rex_WRX (Nov 24, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> This guy apparently is getting a Ferrari V12 in his E39. :laugh:
> And he's got an SLR McLaren 722.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3852735/1999-bmw-5-series


Pretty sure those were the pictures from Michael Jordan's 722 that was on eBay.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

Nicefeet said:


> I think I’d hit it, provided it has a vagina. Homely androgynous ones like that will eat the peanuts out of your **** for a little affection.


The only way that thing has a vagina is if it is in a ziploc baggy in the freezer next to a head.


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Thread is excellent.

Would read again. :laugh:

I







TCL

>8^)
ER


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

ArtieLange said:


> The only way that thing has a vagina is if it is in a ziploc baggy in the freezer next to a head.


 :what: Oh my...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i love this thread! 
:laugh:


----------



## CanadaGTI (Jun 4, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Anyways, back to CD


 link to page? this is local for me and most likely be funny


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

CanadaGTI said:


> link to page? this is local for me and most likely be funny


 
It's one I found. He's getting a Ferrari Engine in his E39. :laugh::laugh: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3852735/1999-bmw-5-series


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

This is my 2005 Scion xA. Its fully custom. I designed 95% of the car and did most of the work. This is offically a BITCH BUILT car. That is also me in the photo modeling my car, I dont like having other women on my car that I built.


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

T.D.B. said:


> This is my 2005 Scion xA. Its fully custom. I designed 95% of the car and did most of the work. This is offically a BITCH BUILT car. That is also me in the photo modeling my car, I dont like having other women on my car that I built.


 That is officially a TRANNY BUILT CAR!!! 

Stan...


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

met this girl once when i was living in tampa. car is super clean, and the girl is pretty damn cute too.


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

That guy's... That's a dude..


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

One I really like.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404069/1994-toyota-supra

Click the link, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

GTI-DNA said:


> One I really like.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404069/1994-toyota-supra
> ...


Is it bad if I know her from somewhere else?


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

GTI-DNA said:


> One I really like.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404069/1994-toyota-supra
> ...


from that link..

Posted by: DOHC384 01/01/2008 01:49PM
How bout I'll race you for dat ass


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

JoeyVR6 said:


> from that link..
> 
> Posted by: DOHC384 01/01/2008 01:49PM
> How bout I'll race you for dat ass


*Moniiiiiiiiiiica!!!!*


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

Burnitwithfire said:


> Is it bad if I know her from somewhere else?


Is it bad that I probably know of her possibly from the same somewhere else that you know of her?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

abawp said:


> Is it bad that I probably know of her possibly from the same somewhere else that you know of her?


Is it _that_ bad if I want to know where is that somewhere, via PM puh-leeze


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

this is what my country has to offer :laugh:



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2481104/1981-volkswagen-golf

-

one of your armed forces guys in Italy


















he toned it down a bit...he may have been berated into doing so by the locals :laugh:

-




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3306172/1995-pontiac-firebird

-



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2960261/1983-ford-fiesta

-

more US armed forces in Italy



















-



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3371816/2004-kia-rio

-
the car


















the crew









the girl









bonus for TCL + VWVORTEX :laugh:









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/790318/1996-honda-civic


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

GTI-DNA said:


> One I really like.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404069/1994-toyota-supra
> ...


google search for "Tiffany Teen"
Internet whore who had some nudies/porn shots when she first appeared, now only does tease pix.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

BluMagic said:


> but this chick is not bad


Hmmmmm where have I seen that look before?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Oh, Car Domain thread, how you make me laugh.

:beer:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

BluMagic said:


>


He found hiz self a Uni-Hooter.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Non_Affiliated said:


> He found hiz self a Uni-Hooter.


Don't hate, she's all boob.


----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

I heard him say no **** :thumbup:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

T.D.B. said:


> just more of the “look at me” epidemic
> 
> we need more Human-eating predators to make survival of the fittest a reality once more


Truth!



IronJoe said:


> There's just something about her, you can tell she's been Magnum'd before.


Makes me think of Luda, "...Your pirced in 11 places, and your lips downtown just made some familiar faces, Like WUT!...."




absoluteczech said:


> :


Thanks, THANKS A BUNCH A_HOLE.... There are just some things that can't be unseen!


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Thanks, THANKS A BUNCH A_HOLE.... There are just some things that can't be unseen!


come on, don't tell me you wouldn't slap those bootys if given the opportunity


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

stevegolf said:


> come on, don't tell me you wouldn't slap those bootys if given the opportunity


What and get zit juice all over your hand from the booty the left? No thanks!

Stan...


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

stevegolf said:


> come on, don't tell me you wouldn't slap those bootys if given the opportunity


I wouldn't slap that, But I would put my beer on their shelf.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Last epic thread of the year right here folks. :thumbup:

It's gold! :laugh:


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

The sad part is the pics posted here are like 1% of the total pics on that site.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Deltac said:


> this is what my country has to offer :laugh:


Uh yeah, we have nasty skanks w/ horrible rides too, what's your point? 

And good on ya' for making fun of our armed forces over there. Only I can't tell the difference between their stupid choice in mods and your own countymen/women's choices, so again, what's your point?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> google search for "Tiffany Teen"
> Internet whore who had some nudies/porn shots when she first appeared, now only does tease pix.


And people actually go for that white trash look? Most people I know moved to get away from it. :laugh:

Can someone say fetal-alcohol-syndrome? Yep, mommy liked to drink a bit. :laugh:


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

my office just blocked CD...among others...tis a cold cold day....


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

epbrown said:


> I dunno, man. Having a job and your own place puts you ahead of the pack in that circle, and I've got to assume about 70% of these girls have daddy issues - it must be like shooting fish in a very crowded barrel.


It worked for Heffner.



T.D.B. said:


> Ha brainy? yeah right. Didn't you know ignorance and being a dumbass is more valued in our society than intelligence, wisdom, and education? Where have you been?


I think Atmosphers - National Disgrace Lyrics sum it up well


"Rowdy, stubborn, loud and arrogant 
As American as apple pie and embarrassment 
Package the kid's face, put it on display 
Look ma!, another national disgrace 
Dumb and ignorant, drunk and belligerent 
Open up your heart y'all, come on and let me in 
Package the kid's face, put it on display 
Look ma!, another national disgrace "





























bastion72 said:


> lots of people think their car is better looking than it really is...:what:


Strangely that phenomenon has taken hold else where. HHHHHHmmmmmmmmm Where else has that been applied.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> google search for "Tiffany Teen"
> Internet whore who had some nudies/porn shots when she first appeared, now only does tease pix.


Very nice, former hard drive had some space deticated to her.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn son thems rimz iz Blingin, And that dent iz so shiny.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3868814/2002-ford-crown-victoria-sedan-4d


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Damn son thems rimz iz Blingin, And that dent iz so shiny.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3868814/2002-ford-crown-victoria-sedan-4d


So it appears that the rims don't cost more than the car afte rall.... 



> Ok everyone im selling my 02 Vic just car for $3k cash thats the lowest i will go on it im also selling the 26s for $2100 cash if your intrested hit me up asap im tryin to get me a bigger ride ASAP


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2642699/2004-chevrolet-monte-carlo


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

This thread continues to symbolize everything that's great about the Internet. :grinsanta:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmmm. What kind of horse piss do they prefer?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2642699/2004-chevrolet-monte-carlo


I don't see a stereotype here at all.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Art Vandelay said:


> This thread continues to symbolize everything that's great about the Internet. :grinsanta:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

:facepalm: @ Budweiser pics.

Actually, there's a old picture of me in a diaper and someone is taking a beer can away from me. At least it was Old Milwaukee :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2642699/2004-chevrolet-monte-carlo


And they're Canadian. Nice to see we haven't cornered that market completely.


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And they're Canadian. Nice to see we haven't cornered that market completely.


Yes indeed, this segment of the market does quite well up here...


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

The greater the amount of photos you have on your cardomain page, the greater the probability that you're a toolbag.

Exhibit #1:

185 pics, with such gems as:



























"thats me chillaxin"



20's!! fiberglass work did!!!! KICKER L7 SUBS LED's EVERYWHERE (((COLOR MATCHED GIXXER AND PAINTED DASH!!!)))

Page 1. your here

2. MY honda's progress

3. THE NEW 20" WHEELS!!!!!!

4. THE PAINTED INSERTS

5. Kicker L7's in box

6. FIBERGLASS WORK!!!!!

7. CAR SHOW PROGRESS. R.I.T.S.

8.changed the game up a lil GREEN AND BLUE now.

9. NEW PICS OF THE COLOR MATCHED OLD SCHOOL GIXXER**

10. A few show pics.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3831396/1991-honda-accord


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Deltac said:


> bonus for TCL + VWVORTEX :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwww that poor corrado! First a damn mkIV front grafted on :thumbdown:. And someone needs to schoo away those hood scratching crows. :facepalm:


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

My gf and I just looked through all 15 pages of this thread and came to one conclusion:

Win.


Now we're gonna try to figure out if that person in the ricer video is a male or female specimen...


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

im no hero x said:


> Now we're gonna try to figure out if that person in the ricer video is a male or female specimen...


Go through its blogs from oldest to newest. You decide....





Voice sounds male in the early ones and female-ish in the later ones.:sly:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Go through its blogs from oldest to newest. You decide....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is a trap!:what:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


I give u baby beer! Totally untapped market!


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Awwwwwww that poor corrado! First a damn mkIV front grafted on :thumbdown:. And someone needs to schoo away those hood scratching crows. :facepalm:


I will gladly take the bullet of "schooing" them pending age verification. Three threes equals a ten in my book.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

xombiesarelove said:


> I will gladly take the bullet of "schooing" them pending age verification. Three threes equals a ten in my book.


isnt that nine


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

xombiesarelove said:


> I will gladly take the bullet of "schooing" them pending age verification. Three threes equals a ten in my book.





Mr Miyagi said:


> isnt that nine


There's three types of people in this world, thoses that can add and those that can't.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Non_Affiliated said:


> There's three types of people in this world, thoses that can add and those that can't.


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Civic Aero Coupe - by Bertone.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/351071/1987-honda-civic


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of a new thread: find the best and worst example of your make/model on Cardomain. :laugh:, , or :banghead: could ensue.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow I had no idea cardomain was still around. All these cars are a hot mess, but you know what........


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Subwoofers said:


> And you make fun of bagged milk... how dare you.


 WTF!?! 

You have Capri Sonne - translated? 

NO WAI!!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RENOG said:


> Wow I had no idea cardomain was still around. All these cars are a hot mess, but you know what........


 That's what's so great about it. People moved on, and forgot all of those trashy photos they posted are still out there. So many forgotten images, just lying there waiting for us.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2176932/1988-chevrolet-sprint


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

matches said:


> I'm thinking of a new thread: find the best and worst example of your make/model on Cardomain. :laugh:, , or :banghead: could ensue.


 Wasn't hard to find: 



















Uh, I think you mean '95....not 95': 









"i cut the fenders to improve the air flow" 
Wrong side, dude.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

I forgot how much fun this is. Lets bring this thread back. 

Der Golfino 























 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3392431/1995-volkswagen-golf 










Meow?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

MrMook said:


> I forgot how much fun this is. Lets bring this thread back.
> 
> Der Golfino


 At least the girl is hot.


----------



## Paluminati07 (Feb 1, 2005)

:laugh: wow.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/338817/1980-chevrolet-chevette


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

in for later


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3803656/1999-chevrolet-cavalier









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/709253/1994-infiniti-j


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

I LOL'd through this entire thread so far... so awesome... :laugh:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

The four personal pictures...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:screwy: someone tricked her 





































tiburon's are comin up with results!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

You guys are totally slacking...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/308366/1998-saturn-s-series





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/262854/2001-oldsmobile-alero





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/242272/1993-toyota-corolla/





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3828004/2001-pontiac-sunfire





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3103427/1990-nissan-300zx/





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3388079/2008-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/462376/1988-acura-legend





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2084067/1995-pontiac-trans-am





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/833433/1999-chevrolet-metro




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2195665/1994-subaru-impreza





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2532373/2001-mitsubishi-eclipse




























She's got an RX7 as well...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3842201/1996-mazda-rx-7











http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3224498/2004-hyundai-tiburon





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3048568/2004-mitsubishi-lancer





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/841255/1989-mercedes-benz-d-class




















http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/3366/101/8412550003_large.jpg





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2934184/1988-chevrolet-caprice





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3233016/1999-nissan-silvia





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2777951/1994-toyota-celica




















ROZAP?
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3811014/1997-dodge-avenger




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2648053/1997-mitsubishi-eclipse





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3872640/2002-pontiac-grand-prix-gt-coupe-2d





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3343097/1998-mitsubishi-eclipse





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2430102/2004-hyundai-tiburon


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

would smash a few of them


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

STREET SHARKZZ!!!

lol


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2190710/2002-mitsubishi-eclipse





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/567122/1989-chevrolet-beretta




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2056686/1995-nissan-300zx





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3805025/2004-nissan-350z




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2964434/2007-hyundai-tiburon




















http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1268/1821/3168410030_large.jpg





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/490839/2003-hyundai-tiburon





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2655892/2007-hyundai-tiburon





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3843424/1986-pontiac-trans-am





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3280727/1990-chevrolet-caprice





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2686070/1993-toyota-celica





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2236596/1995-jeep-yj





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2641359/2002-chrysler-neon


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i love this thread


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

:laugh: blue tiburon went to my college 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3334594/2008-dodge-magnum


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3887181/2000-toyota-celica-gt-liftback-2d-miami-fl-us





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3814209/2002-mazda-rx-7





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3894131/2007-dodge-charger-se-sedan-4d


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

lol

some of those are great


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

mavric_ac said:


> would smash a few of them


Would smash MOST of them...


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> Would smash MOST of them...


:sly: rly


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

dirty bird tattoo... that's total dedication to white trash lifestyle.

I won't lie... would totally hit :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bzcat said:


> dirty bird tattoo... that's total dedication to white trash lifestyle.
> 
> I won't lie... would totally hit :beer:


I am sure she is completely STD free.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

dangerkart said:


> :sly: rly


if I was single? Sure...smashing 10 7s is more fun than smashing one 10. Total points is 70 rather than 10. And the 5-7s aare much easier to snag and usually are far more...ummm...thankful?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> I am sure she is completely STD free.


Not every rural/trashy girl has an STD. I live in a VERY rural area...there are hot tattood disease free girls a plenty here.


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I am sure she is completely STD free.


We're all going to die some how. Why not with herpes?


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

odj said:


>


She wins. The other girl with the FD isn't bad either, pink hair and all.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

StormChaser said:


> Not every rural/trashy girl has an STD. I live in a VERY rural area...there are hot tattood disease free girls a plenty here.


I'm sure there are... plenty that say they are STD free. 

I was getting intimate with this young woman, and she said "I've never done this before."
So I said "Really? That's not what your daughter told me."


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

Is she wearing knee pads?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Flavo Cadillac said:


> Is she wearing knee pads?


Lawd, I sure hope so!


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

StormChaser said:


> Not every rural/trashy girl has an STD. I live in a VERY rural area...there are hot tattood disease free girls a plenty here.


I've always found it funny that most people who think of "rural" and "trash" instantly think "STD."


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

abawp said:


> I've always found it funny that most people who think of "rural" and "trash" instantly think "STD."


Add in HUGE tattoo of firebird on back and.. um.. yes.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

abawp said:


> I've always found it funny that most people who think of "rural" and "trash" instantly think "STD."


If by "STD" you mean "STupiD" then yes. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1.8TRabbit said:


> We're all going to die some how. Why not with herpes?


 ...and a smile.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I gotta say... there are some hot a$$ girls in this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/641994/1996-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/472060/1966-ford-mustang





























LOLOLOL

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2518523/2000-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/408795/1964-volkswagen-beetle





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2399913/1991-mazda-miata-mx-5





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2543198/2004-ford-explorer-sport-trac





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/452117/1998-dodge-stratus





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/611493/1999-hyundai-tiburon





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3209086/2009-chevrolet-cobalt




















"ho-dozer"?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/38479...rado-1500-extended-cab-ltz-pickup-4d-5-3-4-ft





























ROZAP?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3246184/1997-ford-mustang






































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/494833/1999-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2585774/2007-infiniti-g


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2166704/1998-mitsubishi-512tr





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/605595/2002-ford-escape





























Not sure what to say about this one....
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3330493/1987-buick-regal





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3139533/2006-mitsubishi-eclipse





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2515487/1996-subaru-svx




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3822958/2004-ford-mustang





























http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/4/292/4161/38229580004_large.jpg





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3149590/2001-ford-mustang





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2114444/2000-honda-civic





























http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/2/3458/3881/21144440123_large.jpg





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3000119/2002-subaru-impreza





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2589668/2001-gmc-yukon




















Hurr Durr
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/369003/1984-ford-bronco-ii


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

there's a lot of 'would hit' and a lot of 'would hit with shovel' material on this page.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

JoeyVR6 said:


> there's a lot of 'would hit' and a lot of 'would hit with shovel' material on this page.


I fully agree :laugh:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

Bronco guy just meme'd himself. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Who wouldn't dig a chick with a giant firechicken tatoo?


----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## jvonn (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

this made me lol, 

saving this for future use when a bronco thread comes up.

.I'll be waiting a while i know


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

I :heart: this thread so much


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2663670/1991-honda-accord





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2245930/1998-pontiac-trans-am





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3888364/1996-dodge-neon-sport-coupe-2d




















"Street Racing is not a crime, driving a Civic is."
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/320081/1997-toyota-corolla





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3385226/2007-chevrolet-cobalt




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2103586/2000-toyota-celica





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1491531/1993-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3024367/2002-chevrolet-silverado-1500-regular-cab





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3821874/1980-volkswagen-beetle





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3259790/2008-nissan-altima




















Moar of thunderchicken chick

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3299436/2002-pontiac-trans-am


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't even know how to describe that laughter and disgust that these posts insight in me. Car Domain is terrifying.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Didn't expect to find this:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2202390/1991-nissan-nx





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3878176/2004-mercedes-benz-e-class-e320-4matic-wagon-4d





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/654970/2000-hyundai-elantra





























One of y'all will indubitably get a kick out of this
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3367511/1994-dodge-ram-1500-regular-cab





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1043988/1994-chevrolet-camaro






































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/729614/2001-mercury-cougar


----------



## epic d (Feb 16, 2010)

ThatGuyRyan said:


> There are pics on this chicks page taken less than a half mile from my house. If anyone in this thread can be identified I bet it's her.


but does she have facebook?


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

This thread is so _win._


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

I would mudboot the thunderchicken girl!


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2569662/1974-oldsmobile-442





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3171003/2002-mitsubishi-eclipse





























"My Senior Pics"
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/407380/1994-chevrolet-c-k-pick-up/page-7




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/483716/1992-mitsubishi-eclipse




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/368271/1999-ford-explorer-sport




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3364702/1990-honda-civic





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2917410/2008-mazda-mazda3





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2603899/2007-toyota-fj-cruiser





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/666763/1987-ford-bronco-ii




























Aaaaand, some ******* retards:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/618800/1989-chevrolet-silverado-1500-regular-cab?rp=1




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/381614/1998-chevrolet-cavalier




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/855916/1984-porsche-944





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/586969/1995-chrysler-lebaron





























Aaaaaaand some more retards:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2592765/1995-isuzu-rodeo-ls-sport-utility-4d





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/552794/1991-toyota-mr2





























And then there's Jeremy:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2804673/1996-ford-explorer-sport


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

mavric_ac said:


> this made me lol,
> 
> saving this for future use when a bronco thread comes up.
> 
> .I'll be waiting a while i know


this one is my favorite in the whole thread! lmao! :laugh:
this thread needs moar dorks and gangstas for teh lulz, and less skanky ho-bags


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/570789/1998-mitsubishi-eclipse





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/852199/1997-volkswagen-jetta




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3303654/2008-chevrolet-cobalt





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/311959/2002-chevrolet-cavalier





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2987293/2006-subaru-impreza





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/585989/2002-mitsubishi-lancer


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*KUNG-FU PANDA!!!!*I can stop laughing....


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

odj said:


>


An intercooler bong? That is particularly awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

odj said:


>


Either Bronco IIs are a lot smaller than I thought they were, or she is obscenely tall.


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1043988/1994-chevrolet-camaro





































She wins. Her sisters are cute too.

Got in late in this thread. Very enjoyable.


----------



## enzo1187 (Jun 1, 2005)

All these hot chicks with tasteless mods make me feel like they're all super easy due to their simple tastes. I gotta move down to the dirty south


----------



## JRoc1691 (Dec 5, 2009)

enzo1187 said:


> All these hot chicks with tasteless mods make me feel like they're all super easy due to their simple tastes. I gotta move down to the dirty south


This.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

So want this car










but he can keep the girl


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Hogan said:


> Either Bronco IIs are a lot smaller than I thought they were, or she is obscenely tall.


i think she is obscenely tall...look how tall she is compared to the basketball hoop...and the shed door!

....and I also think the person who took the picture is obscenely tall..because the camera is tilting down towards her! :laugh:


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

izzo said:


> *KUNG-FU PANDA!!!!*I can stop laughing....


the string of the hat being held by a chin roll just kills me :laugh::laugh:


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

chrismkay3 said:


> the string of the hat being held by a chin roll just kills me :laugh::laugh:


I've got just the one chin myself, but it must be nice to have options.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

Deltac said:


> i think she is obscenely tall...look how tall she is compared to the basketball hoop...and the shed door!
> 
> ....and I also think the person who took the picture is obscenely tall..because the camera is tilting down towards her! :laugh:


I'm not sure if you're joking or not, but the Bronco II is tiny by today's standards.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

abawp said:


> I've always found it funny that most people who think of "rural" and "trash" instantly think "STD."


Washington DC has the highest STD rate in the country, I believe New Orleans is a close follower. 

You also have to break down what type. LA and parts of Cali are the highest for Herpies, but the south (Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia et al) are high in Chlamydia and Gonorrhea. South is also King when it comes to AIDS/HIV. Also, a certain ethnic group, which by default cant' be "white trash" makes up the primary infection group and I suspect helps impact the southern statistics. 

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/topics/surveillance/resources/slides/aids_regional/index.htm

http://www.cdc.gov/std/stats07/minorities.htm


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Flavo Cadillac said:


> Is she wearing knee pads?


Girl Scouts are always prepared.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2408482/1985-cadillac-eldorado




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356639/1990-cadillac-fleetwood




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/683133/1991-chevrolet-caprice




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/502313/1996-chevrolet-impala




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/527460/1986-ford-mustang




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2075050/1995-cadillac-deville




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3157937/2002-chevrolet-blazer











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











There's a timeline to the following three:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3816344/1989-chevrolet-caprice





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3850955/2009-toyota-corolla-s-sedan-4d





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3363425/1995-mitsubishi-eclipse
































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2366750/2006-dodge-charger





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3098319/2006-cadillac-dts





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3355382/1989-chevrolet-caprice





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/447267/1991-ford-ranger-regular-cab





























Goldmine: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/700781/1996-toyota-tercel






































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2116472/2001-kia-sportage





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3347555/1994-cadillac-fleetwood


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had to do a double take on this one because she looks just like my wife. :sly::what:








Same style and all except the hair highlights.


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I had to do a double take on this one because she looks just like my wife. :sly::what:


Little did you know - she drives a Cobalt!


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Who knows maybe she lives a double life? 

She does a lot of business trips and anything is possible...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

chrismkay3 said:


> the string of the hat being held by a chin roll just kills me :laugh::laugh:


the way hes holding his $4 sword kills me :facepalm:

but the chin thing, damn I laughed my ass off !


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to see how he sits inside that car :what:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Red Rocket


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

MrMook said:


> Red Rocket


haha, also I love his Birkenstocks. Hard as nails.


----------



## Amdek (Jan 5, 2004)

odj said:


>




couldn't handle teh powar!


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

is this what middle america is like?


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

invisiblewar said:


> is this what middle america is like?


I was just thinking that a foreigner browsing that site would have love or hate the US, depending on how he or she felt about guns, drugs, booze and sleazy women.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

What kind of toy revolver is this? Notice how the barrel is in line with the center of the cylinder instead of the top of it? And LOL at Barbie in the back ground, looking gangsta in your sister's room?


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

epbrown said:


> I was just thinking that a foreigner browsing that site would have love or hate the US, depending on how he or she felt about guns, drugs, booze and sleazy women.


I pretty much go "WTF ???" everytime I look at the pictures in this topic. 

In every country you can find this kind of dumbasses anyway so ... *shrug*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> What kind of toy revolver is this? Notice how the barrel is in line with the center of the cylinder instead of the top of it? And LOL at Barbie in the back ground, looking gangsta in your sister's room?


Toy or not, the muzzle is slightly lower so it just looks that way.

But seriously, you better put your sister's gun away and stop screwing around before she gets home....


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

odj said:


> Goldmine: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/700781/1996-toyota-tercel



This HAS to be a joke. Lol at "crypts" and "bloods" on window with paint :laugh:


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr. Woo said:


> Little did you know - she drives a Cobalt!


Isn't that grounds for divorce? lol.


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

While a lot of these girls are obviously attention whores, there are some really cute girls in this thread...mainly the little-to-no-makeup wearing ones.

Anyone who poses with weapons, throws up signs, or otherwise tries to look hard is a total loser and will always be a total loser. Fact.


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Who knows maybe she lives a double life?
> 
> She does a lot of business trips and anything is possible...


Show her the photo and say something like, "You wanna explain this, babe?"


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

sticky euro said:


> This HAS to be a joke. Lol at "crypts" and "bloods" on window with paint :laugh:


Also look at the picture where he's pointing the pistol at the camera and note the bore size. That looks to be about the size of an airsoft pellet. Joke or not, that's funny right there :laugh:


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

Flavo Cadillac said:


> Is she wearing knee pads?



EVERYONE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK!!!!!!!!
Those aren't kneepads, they look like lace STUMP COVERS.
I think were looking at a double amputee. 
Still hot as hell though


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

fastjettavrt said:


> EVERYONE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK!!!!!!!!
> Those aren't kneepads, they look like lace STUMP COVERS.
> I think were looking at a double amputee.
> Still hot as hell though



...not sure if serious.

dude, they are knee high nylons.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

fastjettavrt said:


> EVERYONE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK!!!!!!!!
> Those aren't kneepads, they look like lace STUMP COVERS.
> I think were looking at a double amputee.
> Still hot as hell though


Are you an amputee of the brain?


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

And she is stunning :thumbup::thumbup:, legless or not. :laugh:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> But seriously, you better put your sister's gun away and stop screwing around before she gets home....


:laugh:

this thread always makes me laugh


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

fastjettavrt said:


> EVERYONE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK!!!!!!!!
> Those aren't kneepads, they look like lace STUMP COVERS.
> I think were looking at a double amputee.
> Still hot as hell though











Ammpy how? take another look at them legs...


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

G'D60 said:


> http://http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/2/4925/2081/24811040158_large.jpg
> 
> Ammpy how? take another look at them legs...


Maybe she's tired of the Pointy Knees Crew making snide remarks.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

G'D60 said:


> Ammpy how? take another look at them legs...


She looks like jwow form jersey shore. 

But that's a nice tush.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

fastjettavrt said:


> EVERYONE TAKE A CLOSER LOOK!!!!!!!!
> Those aren't kneepads, they look like lace STUMP COVERS.
> I think were looking at a double amputee.
> Still hot as hell though





Subwoofers said:


> Are you an amputee of the brain?


ga ha ha 

geez, I'm convulsed with laughter.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

odj said:


> Maybe she's tired of the Pointy Knees Crew making snide remarks.


Hell, I'll take the Pointy Knees Gals

More traction for doing the doggy. The pointy knees just dig right in.






Nice tush indeed.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Lace, baby, lace


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> Lace, baby, lace


Sweet from this angle it looks a lot better.
As for the ass hat that said shes wearing kneehigh nylons you were wrong too.
The contrast in the shot i saw made it look totally like she had two fake limbs.....sheeesh.
Either way, shes hot and looks to have one meaty ::meow::


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

fastjettavrt said:


> As for the ass hat that said shes wearing kneehigh nylons you were wrong too.


Um, they look like nude knee high nylons with a black lace edge.

Regardless, thanks for calling me an ass; I'm fairly sure I didn't insult you in my post.

:thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

odj said:


>


Pretty sweet


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

fastjettavrt said:


> shes hot and looks to have one meaty ::meow::


Is that what the traps are calling it these days?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

kasbah said:


> Pretty sweet


Girl can pose for a photo.... her car domain roster of pictures goes on for almost 50


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> Girl can pose for a photo.... her car domain roster of pictures goes on for almost 50


And this one looks like a winner


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

that gal is hot!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Arapaho said:


> that gal is hot!


she has nice sweater meat


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GTI-DNA said:


> One I really like.
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/404069/1994-toyota-supra
> ...


Tiffany Teen indeed


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> that gal is hot!


x2


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I don't know about the cars, but some of the girls are worth looking at


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

agreed ^^


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Purple Pacer Girl












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2901561051/


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

has to be done.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel unclean.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm sure you'll get over it.

Big Lips?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

whoa


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

gotta love Supra Girl



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/472959/1994-toyota-supra


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

oh, I almost forgot

Supra Girl has 900 plus horses

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/472959/1994-toyota-supra













































Which ran into a big thing rather abruptly










Good thing she still has her fun bags for "air bags:












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Supra Girl?

Sure, why not?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

oh my gawd


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VWestlife said:


> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j347/Prowler2001/IMG_2834.jpg


[thread police]^^ Not from Cardomain. Neither are the last few from Supra girl. 

It's not that these people aren't easy on the eyes, It's just OT.[/thread police]


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

back to cardomain pics

Supra Girl








http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1892/4181/4729590124_large.jpg


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Purple Pacer Girl































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3159332/1976-amc-pacer


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

man, that thing is clean


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> man, that thing is clean


My first time was in the back seat of one of those things. I suddenly have the urge to have another go.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> My first time was in the back seat of one of those things. I suddenly have the urge to have another go.


^ heh



nice car


----------



## fastjettavrt (Oct 15, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Um, they look like nude knee high nylons with a black lace edge.
> 
> Regardless, thanks for calling me an ass; I'm fairly sure I didn't insult you in my post.
> 
> :thumbup:



sorry, ::letshugitout::

What they are, are lace covered rubber kneepads, that dancers use.
(my girl had to explain them to me)

edit: they are silicone


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

And then there's alway "Maxima Girl"

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/726481/2001-nissan-maxima


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Wouldn't mind getting a piece of that tailpipe.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Arapaho said:


> that gal is hot!


Link to her profile? :wave:

Purple pacer girl is cute too, innocent looking. :laugh:


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^^ crooked nose??? bothering the hell out of me.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^ She has a nose? Didn't get up that high.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> ^^^^ crooked nose??? bothering the hell out of me.



Haha really bud?


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> ^^^^ crooked nose??? bothering the hell out of me.


If its a deal breaker I got dibs on her.


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> ^^^^ crooked nose??? bothering the hell out of me.


Didn't notice that but thanks for ruining it....


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> hustle and flow sukaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poor FCKUING 9c1!!!!

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!

-Brett-


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd hit that regardless of crooked nose.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

a local.. 























































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/617210/1994-suzuki-sidekick

the comments always kill me :laugh:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> ^^^^ crooked nose??? bothering the hell out of me.


Ever see that episode if _How I Met Your Mother_ when they point out each others annoying traits, and you hear the sound of shattering glass? It's like that. Now all I can see is her nose poking around a corner ahead of the rest of her face. :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I'd hit that regardless of crooked nose.


hilarious that the pointy knees, sharp elbows and now crooked nose bunch will always find something to get all hot and bothered about, when the rest of us are just impressed with how hot she is.

In another direction...

Drift girl
































































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/383619/1992-lexus-sc


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

guess I'll throw up another shot of Maxima Girl


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> hilarious that the pointy knees, sharp elbows and now crooked nose bunch will always find something to get all hot and bothered about, when the rest of us are just impressed with how hot she is.



Seriously.

I hope all of those who are complaining are tapping super hot models, if their standards are ruined by those simple "imperfections".

The pointy knees, sharp elbows and crooked girls are way, way, way hotter than any girl I dated before my wife. :laugh:


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

drunkenpenguin49 said:


> ^^^^ crooked nose???


She didn't listen the first time.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

heh

crooked noses are the mark of a girl who knows how to really go down on you

Gets it down so far that she smooshes her nose against you


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Z" Girl










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2056686/1995-nissan-300zx


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Charger girl
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3839008/2007-dodge-charger


















Pedo bear personal ride
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3194524/1991-dodge-caravan-cargo


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Tundra Girl... (these names are getting rather hilarious)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Pony cars anyone?










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3234765/1997-ford-mustang










nice place










wacked out face











She's easier on the eyes


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Some of you act like u have never seen a vag in your life.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

SebTheDJ said:


> Some of you act like u have never seen a vag in your life.


thats not what your mother said last night Trebek


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Arapaho said:


> Purple Pacer Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anna Beth Lamkin. Her and her father built that car together. I think she drives an SRT8 now.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

SebTheDJ said:


> Some of you act like u have never seen a vag in your life.


You know the saying. "Seen one, want to see them all."


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

and another look

(don't know what grumpy is all about complaining about showing girls in this thread, but I'm sure he'll get over it.)

:screwy:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Car Domain.

From the goofy to the gorgeous cars

From some real dogs to some gals with some big cans

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3805025/2004-nissan-350z


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

This site is sort of a mishmash

It would be interesting to have categories from like "trailer trash" to "trailer queens"

and then there are always the cars as well





http://www.cardomain.com/ride/231880/2000-ford-mustang


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmmm


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2207335/1981-pontiac-trans-am/page-13


















































Car is nice


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Cheeseburger, she needs like 10 of them...stat!


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread is hurting my penis. Up and then down Up then down Up then down. It's like weight training or something.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Horse girl


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pacer girl now drives a Challenger RT :thumbup:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=1419338202800&id=1212990023&aid=2061040#!/annabethlamkin


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3802412/1988-chevrolet-camaro

well it appears that Spring is bustin' out all over






























also that some guys just have to keep holding their Johnson (especially on camera )


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Have never understood this weird door thing

Looks like it costs a bundle


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

Good laughs!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2492319/1991-isuzu-regular-cab


> the flag will never hide its true meaning..


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


>


This needs a caption, bad.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Bazooka said:


>


I love short girls that know how to work what they got. Hai ! You've been naughty haven't you ?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

a few more

nothing quite as classic as the first one at the top of the page


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Strikin' a pose




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Lettin' the twins out for a little air here












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3835894/2003-chrysler-sebring-coupe-2d/page-2


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

ga ha ha












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3056793/1991-nissan-300zx-turbo-coupe-2d


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

She's cute~




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2160902/1990-nissan-300zx


----------



## DarkSpawn (Aug 10, 1999)

I know this was from the beginning of the thread... but wtf..

How fat do you have to be to squeeze your butt in to a pair of jeans and make them SEE THROUGH?!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

And of course, you guessed it.

Taco Girl~



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3853291/2007-toyota-tacoma-xtra-cab
















































































































































[


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Just too damn good to pass up

Nothing like side boob to get your day going













































this dude again


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

God these girls are disgusting. Fake EVERYTHING and all blonde... I guess if thats what you guys like.. :sly:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> God these girls are disgusting. Fake EVERYTHING and all blonde... I guess if thats what you guys like.. :sly:


well, I guess when I said too good to pass up, it's like another good example of excess on car domain



and I always like a side boob, regardless. Would I hit the above set of blonde boobs at a car show... ?

No.
:thumbdown:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

On the other hand, I still like this gal from the top of the last page

Not her best pose, however










This definitely is


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

With a bag.


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

"Taco Girl" has an _amazing_ body. 

And face-wise, looks just like one of my sister's best friends. Definitely not her, though.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> With a bag.


if you are talking about blonde boob on the car above....

... with a bag of bricks!


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> With a bag.


Ok, so post a pic of your girl so we can see what you're working with without a bag.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Dr. Woo said:


> "Taco Girl" has an _amazing_ body.
> 
> And face-wise, looks just like one of my sister's best friends. Definitely not her, though.


Agreed 

1000%
:thumbup:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

justanotherusername said:


> Ok, so post a pic of your girl so we can see what you're working with without a bag.


MY girl?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Forever a


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

http://images2.*************.net/ImageMacro/4541599/Forever-Unknown.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=Forever-Alone


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Mr Miyagi said:


> God these girls are disgusting. Fake EVERYTHING and all blonde... I guess if thats what you guys like.. :sly:


A lot of girls have bought into the porn-generation/Slut Wave look that is all about orange, bleach, and silicone. 

The girls that "model" and drape themselves on cars for pro shots, car shows, etc are following the look that gets them work.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Jman5000 said:


> A lot of girls have bought into the porn-generation/Slut Wave look that is all about orange, bleach, and silicone.
> 
> The girls that "model" and drape themselves on cars for pro shots, car shows, etc are following the look that gets them work.


That's I like amature models


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

kasbah said:


> Nothing like side boob to get your day going


Bottom boob > side boob


----------



## madmax2k1 (Nov 9, 2006)

DarkSpawn said:


> I know this was from the beginning of the thread... but wtf..
> 
> How fat do you have to be to squeeze your butt in to a pair of jeans and make them SEE THROUGH?!


This pic always cracks me up; i'm not sure if she's trying to look sexy or getting ready to launch a turd. :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Arapaho said:


>


What's with this pose anyway? It looks like she is confusing the headlight for a dirty toilet


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

madmax2k1 said:


> This pic always cracks me up; i'm not sure if she's trying to look sexy or getting ready to launch a turd. :laugh:


She just ripped a big one :laugh:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

*the car sits so low, i can barely stick my louis wallet under it.*
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/377628/1997-nissan-altima-gxe-sedan-4d





































His other _ride:_










*( i can now change the look of my car like it has clothes. i still have my black doors too)*


----------



## yellow20th1804 (Sep 28, 2009)

kasbah said:


> This definitely is


I dont understand the fascination with her id give her a 7 at best


opcorn:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have to admit the murdered out look works well in this car somehow. :screwy:









I'd drive that. 

Now, is the car lowered or is it low because he is sitting on it? :sly:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


We still don't have a caption for this gal?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

nopal 6.0 said:


> I have to admit the murdered out look works well in this car somehow. :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never realized how gangsta Crocs could be...


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> We still don't have a caption for this gal?


"Oops, tee-hee...ripped muh panties!"


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this what it looks like when you go stag to Prom??? :facepalm:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

streetdreams08 said:


> Is this what it looks like when you go stag to Prom??? :facepalm:
> 
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1527/2281/3816140008_large.jpg


:laugh: I thought the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

im confused??


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> im confused??


is ok

Here.... does this help?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> is ok
> 
> Here.... does this help?


I got that whole part, but the other guy throwing out his story of how much he loves TCL....like dude...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2283802/1987-volkswagen-caddy


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Hoo boy 

 

lol

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3244039/2002-volkswagen-jetta


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> Hoo boy


I am 97% sure this chick was in TCL trying to defend her 'most new cars are using angel eyes like VWs' comment. Poo was flung. Am I the only one that recalls this??


----------



## yellow20th1804 (Sep 28, 2009)

VierSpeed said:


> I am 97% sure this chick was in TCL trying to defend her 'most new cars are using angel eyes like VWs' comment. Poo was flung. Am I the only one that recalls this??


I remember a girl saying that about angel eyes after getting flames for them and she had a green jetta too but I could have swore she was from Kentucky or some other southern state. Her facebook profile was found and many humorous photoshops were made:laugh:

edit: im thinking of a different girl she had a vr jetta


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/588721/1975-ford-mustang-ii/page-4


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mustang with landau top? Really? 

Oh boy the 70s ...:screwy::laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Well if you're trying to show off your truck and it's a friggin' mess

(sez it's got "farmer fixin")



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3853259/1990-chevrolet-cheyenne


















might as well throw in a boatload of pics of your wife for added interest












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Looks a bit nippley out there.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr. Woo said:


> Looks a bit nippley out there.


not really.

They are Canadian though, eh?


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/588721/1975-ford-mustang-ii/page-4


POSTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And... she looks WAY too insecure and uncomfortable.

Unflattering angles, too.........

Sigh.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

Anniekins said:


> POSTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And... she looks WAY too insecure and uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


You would still hit!


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

B3sat16v said:


> You would still hit!


I'm not so sure she would. But then again, I don't know her _that_ well.

I think her commentary was more on the modeling rather than the model.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

It's an interesting take on pointykneeism nonetheless.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

Dr. Woo said:


> I'm not so sure she would. But then again, I don't know her _that_ well.
> 
> I think her commentary was more on the modeling rather than the model.


Hahaha! You never know, so never say never... LOL!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bazooka said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/588721/1975-ford-mustang-ii/page-4
> 
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2355/4421/5887210220_large.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

Anniekins said:


> And... she looks WAY too insecure and uncomfortable.


Whadaya expect? 

"Hey babe you know what we be awesome? If we go out in the open and you strip to nearly naked and I take 'tasteful' shots of you _and then_ I'll post them on the internet." 

How would you sell it?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Anniekins said:


> POSTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And... she looks WAY too insecure and uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


name is Krista...18 years old and yes, a bit insecure (depends on which shot you are choosing)

But secure enough to lay belly down on that car paint with that big honking metal belt buckle!!!


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread is still alive


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

I


----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)

Preppy said:


> A for effort, but a Mustang II... for reals?


Don't trip a few more years, a couple kids and she would have moved on to something like this.....


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Getting all dressed up to get hitched



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3356840/1965-ford-fairlane/page-10


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet 



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/489553/1995-honda-accord/page-6


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Balderdash said:


>


I think she's actually really cute. Especially in the 2nd pic above.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmm, where's Pedobear when you need him?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

RedRabidRabbit said:


> Hmm, where's Pedobear when you need him?


??? If you're implying that she is under 18, then she must really age terrible.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Dude. Minidisc player. :thumbup:

.

.

.

:laugh:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a couple fun ones











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

DarkSpawn said:


> I know this was from the beginning of the thread... but wtf..
> 
> How fat do you have to be to squeeze your butt in to a pair of jeans and make them SEE THROUGH?!



i like big butts and i can not lie :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Terandyne said:


> Getting all dressed up to get hitched


That's a beautiful Fairlane. Totally fits.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Dr. Woo said:


> That's a beautiful Fairlane. Totally fits.


I was thinkin' the same thing


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Car in photo is titled "LOADED"


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

some of these shots capture a nice mood.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> Car in photo is titled "LOADED"


oh hai


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup: Thank you for the hours of entertainment.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

ashi said:


> Just a couple fun ones


Uhhh, yes please :what:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3136633/1991-toyota-celica/page-3


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

good timing 



























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3280885/2008-mitsubishi-eclipse-gt-coupe-2d/page-7


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

Deltac said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3136633/1991-toyota-celica/page-3


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

ashi said:


>


Good lord almighty!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Knock Sensor said:


>


damn, beat me to it. looks like jailbait to me


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

sticky euro said:


> damn, beat me to it. looks like jailbait to me


Some people need to rethink what girls under 18 look like. The only one questionable was the one at the right end on the second pic. Either way, they arent naked, so stop complaining.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Name is Gina.

She got a drop top Falcon













http://blog.cardomain.com/2007/04/22/gorgeous-drop-t/


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

How about some win that doesn't feature underage females?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3358449/2002-subaru-impreza


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't know about win... but it's a big donk!




http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3350515/1968-chevrolet-impala


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

just for the record, I'd say hardly any of these girls are underage.

Don't know what all the fuss is about.

Moving on.



http://blog.cardomain.com/2009/05/19/cool-vw-bus/


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

wow...

pretty cool.. literally when the weather turns south




mitcompressor said:


> j


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I like this one












"http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3845890/2008-ford-mustang"


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

more pics from the one above


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Too bad she likes fords


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Too bad she likes fords


:what:


----------



## WheelHor (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Too bad she likes all you can eat buffets


FTFY


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

WheelHor said:


> FTFY


come on, a girl with a little meat on her bones is better than an anorexic slut.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> come on, a girl with a little meat on her bones is better than an anorexic slut.


does that imply that a fat slut is better than an anorexic slut?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I think she's cute


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3842749/2001-toyota-mr2-spyder-convertible-2d


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Deltac said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3136633/1991-toyota-celica/page-3


haha theyre all like 15 yrs old :laugh:


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

:snowcool:


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

Blunderbuss said:


> Name is Gina.
> 
> She got a drop top Falcon
> 
> ...


WANNNNNNNTTTTTTTTT.

(both)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

WheelHor said:


> FTFY


Dude- You think she is fat?
You are a ****ing moron.
There.. I said it.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Dude- You think she is fat?
> You are a ****ing moron.
> There.. I said it.


Thanks

I was wondering when someone was going to come to their sense

especially with whale gal up at the top of the page for comparison


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

nice... '77 colt












http://blog.cardomain.com/2010/09/18/cool-old-school-colt-for-sale-on-cardomain/


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Kara

She's a cheerleader

In Vermont

Chill Car is how she describes it.

And for you characters that seem obsessed with counting annual tree rings.

She is of legal age



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3370174/1993-honda-civic


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

VierSpeed said:


> Dude. Minidisc player. :thumbup:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


So if she was under-18 when Minidisc players were the rage, she is...35 now?


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

lil' thumper said:


> nice... '77 colt



Love her outfit:heart::heart:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> nice... '77 colt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed

Love the whole look and the attitude!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

girl drapes herself over car.
:sly:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

too damn funny


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3389972/mustang


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


> too damn funny


What kind of ****ty car has a 3k rev limiter?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Subwoofers said:


> What kind of ****ty car has a 3k rev limiter?


Diesel, yo


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

RedRabidRabbit said:


> Diesel, yo


Diesel Mustangs are a pretty cool guy, I guess. He doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Subwoofers said:


> What kind of ****ty car has a 3k rev limiter?


Did you really not get that joke? :screwy:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

This girl could be the TCL Darling! 


















She buys sub $500 retro cars, turns wrenches, gets them running and drives 'em! :thumbup::heart:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/SuzyBruisy


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

lil' thumper said:


> nice... '77 colt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Subwoofers said:


> Diesel Mustangs are a pretty cool guy, I guess. He doesn't afraid of anything.


Haven't heard that one in a few years. :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

justanotherusername said:


> Did you really not get that joke? :screwy:


I assumed that was tire smoke and thus didn't get the joke either. Billetflow makes mod motor parts I thought.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

MustacheGT said:


> I assumed that was tire smoke and thus didn't get the joke either. Billetflow makes mod motor parts I thought.


"Id hit it like a 3000 RPM limiter"

Meaning, I would fornicate with here just like I would have no problem hitting a 3000 RPM limiter.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> too damn funny


with bazooms that big

it'd be like going off a high dive for the plunge into the deep end


----------



## mikepunk87 (Mar 1, 2011)

i can tell from the pixels...and i've seen quite a few shops in my day


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

A few more on yellow mustang girl


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

GolfTango said:


> This girl could be the TCL Darling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Jen Dunnaway of Autoholics the blog from Cardomain.
She even posted a thread on Autoholics about everyone on TCL making fun of Cardomain with a link to this thread. In addition to the Eagles she has a diesel Escort, a fully restored Escort GT, and perhaps a parts car or two. She mentions them a lot in the blog and I read the blog everyday.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Nitzer said:


> That's Jen Dunnaway of Autoholics the blog from Cardomain.
> She even posted a thread on Autoholics about everyone on TCL making fun of Cardomain with a link to this thread. .


Just to set the record straight, this thread hasn't been making fun of everyone on Cardomain. A lot of the responses, especially on the last few pages have been positive, and the fact of the matter is, there are plenty of people on Car Domain that are BEGGING to be made fun of, and we can't be blamed for taking them up on it.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Subwoofers said:


> What kind of ****ty car has a 3k rev limiter?


http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/ford/0901dp_1994_ford_mustang_duramax/index.html


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

And a link:

http://autoholics.com/2010/11/23/Epic-CarDomain-Thread-on-VWVortex-430823


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Cardomain has it's certain qualities that make up for some of the goofy stuff that winds up on there


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

impact said:


> And a link:
> 
> http://autoholics.com/2010/11/23/Epic-CarDomain-Thread-on-VWVortex-430823


Really? They're getting all butthurt because we're pointing out the tasteless clueless types and the gangsta wannabe-thugs?

I must've missed the part where we said CarDomain sucks.


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

Nitzer said:


> That's Jen Dunnaway of Autoholics the blog from Cardomain.
> She even posted a thread on Autoholics about everyone on TCL making fun of Cardomain with a link to this thread. In addition to the Eagles she has a diesel Escort, a fully restored Escort GT, and perhaps a parts car or two. She mentions them a lot in the blog and I read the blog everyday.


Hey, thanks for reading Autoholics. Yeah, we've been watching this thread for a while, LOL :beer: I'll show her this post when she gets into the office (she's out screwing around with our Lancer test car right now).


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

If it were easy to dig 10 years back in the vortex imagine what you would find. In CarDomain, content from 10 years ago is just as valid as content from yesterday.



Dr. Woo said:


> Really? They're getting all butthurt because we're pointing out the tasteless clueless types and the gangsta wannabe-thugs?
> 
> I must've missed the part where we said CarDomain sucks.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Leona

race car driver
http://www.chromjuwelen.com/en/netw...66-cardomain-interview-leona-chin-lyweoi.html


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

Dr. Woo said:


> Really? They're getting all butthurt because we're pointing out the tasteless clueless types and the gangsta wannabe-thugs?
> 
> I must've missed the part where we said CarDomain sucks.


That's my post. Maybe you're reading something into it? I thought it was a pretty innocuous post pointing to an amusing thread. I post a lot of stuff from here. TCL bubbles up some of the best automotive content on the web.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

page 25 Inception happening


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

66Satellite said:


> That's my post. Maybe you're reading something into it? I thought it was a pretty innocuous post pointing to an amusing thread. I post a lot of stuff from here. TCL bubbles up some of the best automotive content on the web.


Not your post in particular, but the comments.

All you did was post a link.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Might as well get her up and running












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3370172/1993-honda-civic


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

:heart: oh hai :heart:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

wowzers


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

66Satellite said:


> Hey, thanks for reading Autoholics. Yeah, we've been watching this thread for a while, LOL :beer: I'll show her this post when she gets into the office (she's out screwing around with our Lancer test car right now).


I've actually been reading the blog for years from the time it was a link on Cardomain to current
on Autoholics. The Cardomain blog was the first blog I'd ever read in fact and how I found out
about TCL.
You've actually published a few of my posts on Autoholics under the screen name Medazzone and
user name Biff Beltsander.

Keep up the great work, I'm a big fan.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> nice... '77 colt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one sweet little ride


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3842274/2003-nissan-350z-track-coupe-2d











LS2 stuffed into a 350Z


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Might as well get her up and running
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link broken. 

Jennifer Walcott? Edit: yes it is, tattoo gives it away


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone know what this girl is up to?










And the car aint that bad.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2563297/1977-oldsmobile-cutlass


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

carbunny said:


> Anyone know what this girl is up to?


My best guess is that she is preparing to be an obstacle for a mini golf course.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Time for a GTI said:


> My best guess is that she is preparing to be an obstacle for a mini golf course.


Well if she's where you are aiming to sink the putts into, I suppose this is a game of golf where some of us wouldn't mind adding a few more strokes



not my cup of tea, but beats the hell out of smash putt


----------



## Big_Bird (Feb 22, 2010)

carbunny said:


> Anyone know what this girl is up to?


She obviously lost a contact.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

carbunny said:


> And the car aint that bad.


Say what?:what:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Big_Bird said:


> She obviously lost a contact.


and this is the position whereby she indicates where we should start looking for it


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


> not my cup of tea


The rear view isn't half bad. He face looks like something out of Universal Soldier though. Paper bag it.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

These girls > 'mini golf' girl

Even with the duckfaces.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3871934/1997-hyundai-tiburon-all-trims




























thailand


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^^That's definitely a tranny.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> ^^^^That's definitely a tranny.


snort.

TCL... resident experts in who's packin'


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

some of these cars are serious eye candy








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3226919/1956-chevrolet-bel-air


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> Link broken.
> 
> Jennifer Walcott? Edit: yes it is, tattoo gives it away


At the risk of sounding like a member of the pointy-knee crowd, does something seem a bit "off" about her to anyone else? The eyes maybe???


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> These girls > 'mini golf' girl
> 
> Even with the duckfaces.


brb, It's Charlie Sheen winning time.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

nobbyv said:


> At the risk of sounding like a member of the pointy-knee crowd, does something seem a bit "off" about her to anyone else? The eyes maybe???


horse face. would still mud boot it.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

nobbyv said:


> At the risk of sounding like a member of the pointy-knee crowd, does something seem a bit "off" about her to anyone else? The eyes maybe???


Google her with safesearch off and fuggedaboudit.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

edit: crisis averted


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sweet

Probably posted before, but really nice










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2121575/1980-chevrolet-malibu


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3388079/2008-honda-civic


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

I find this girl attractive, the fact that she's not half naked spread across the hood of the car makes her seem like wifey material... (originally posted back on pg. 17)










She's been racing since '98... I didn't even get my license till '99.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3354427/2005-mustang

"the look"


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

This thread went from hysterical to puberty in no time...


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Come on, it's still hysterical. 

I was almost in tears just now from laughing at Big_Bird's "She obviously lost a contact." comment. :laugh:

:heart: this thread! opcorn:

>8^)
ER


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

anonymousracer said:


> I find this girl attractive, the fact that she's not half naked spread across the hood of the car makes her seem like wifey material... (originally posted back on pg. 17)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a contributor on MotoIQ.

Also, this is so flickin' WIN!








Seriously, that is BAWS.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Sez "if it ain't broke, it ain't mine"












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2375814/1985-jeep-cj7


----------



## JRoc1691 (Dec 5, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> ^^^^That's definitely a tranny.


Who cares? 
It's madtyteJDMy0!
:laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

When did this thread go from making fun of those w/ seriously questionable car-modding tastes to a pre-pubescent panty show? Have none of you ever perused a Maxim magazine before this thread?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> When did this thread go from making fun of those w/ seriously questionable car-modding tastes to a pre-pubescent panty show? Have none of you ever perused a Maxim magazine before this thread?


Looking at hot chicks is terrible!! 

gtfo


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> When did this thread go from making fun of those w/ seriously questionable car-modding tastes to a pre-pubescent panty show? Have none of you ever perused a Maxim magazine before this thread?


I think it was pretty well established early in the thread that making fun of just about any of the "tastes" of cardomain was fair game.

And that goes for the women that wind up plastered all over the cars as well.


Here, have a cookie.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> When did this thread go from making fun of those w/ seriously questionable car-modding tastes to a pre-pubescent panty show? Have none of you ever perused a Maxim magazine before this thread?


normal guys like looking at chicks


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

20VT*J4 said:


> normal guys like looking at chicks


"Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate cardomain, but I love this thread.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> When did this thread go from making fun of those w/ seriously questionable car-modding tastes to a pre-pubescent panty show? Have none of you ever perused a Maxim magazine before this thread?


I guess you must have missed Page One, Two and Three


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> Looking at hot chicks is terrible!!
> 
> gtfo


:thumbup:




nobbyv said:


> At the risk of sounding like a member of the pointy-knee crowd, does something seem a bit "off" about her to anyone else? The eyes maybe???


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> "Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:


okay whatever -- you weren't complaining about a particular post but the thread in general. 

I am registered and am your neighbor so hide your kids and your wife.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> "Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:



Shut the **** up. If you don't want to see a thread with a bunch of people and their cars, then have enough sense to NOT CLICK. It's not a hard concept to grasp, at least not for anyone with half a brain.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

justanotherusername said:


> Shut the **** up. If you don't want to see a thread with a bunch of people and their cars, then have enough sense to NOT CLICK. It's not a hard concept to grasp, at least not for anyone with half a brain.


My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

Just when you thought this thread couldn't get any hotter...


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:


Your perimeter's been breached. You got work to do, bro.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Time for a GTI said:


> Your perimeter's been breached. You got work to do, bro.


Only if he takes me up on it will "my perimeter be breached" and I'm as shaved as your sister, so "the work" is done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Only if he takes me up on it will "my perimeter be breached" and I'm as shaved as your sister, so "the work" is done.


Most of the time - and this includes naps - I'm an F-18, bro, and I will destroy you in the air and deploy my ordinance to the ground.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:


this from the guy who was complaining that this thread was too much of a panty show.

Keep your balls. I'll bring back a few women (which is a lot more entertaining that listening to this silliness)

and I'll wager that none of the girls are pre-pubescent 












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2622091/2007-nissan-altima


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> "Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:


Little girls?

you make a no sense

Here's a 'stang... Her name is Krista... clearly stated she is 18.



> Hey guys! well her name is krista and shes 18...


 (over on the Mustang II forum)

What's your problem again.?


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

wow I never thought I would see a grown man crying over chics with cars wtf...

dont come in the thread if you hate it --- or if its more to your liking, make a hot guy with cars thread and stay in that


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

16 is legal in NV ... just sayin




20VT*J4 said:


> I am registered and am your neighbor so hide your kids and your wife.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Time for a GTI said:


> Most of the time - and this includes naps - I'm an F-18, bro, and I will destroy you in the air and deploy my ordinance to the ground.


Deploy your town laws and regulations?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:


The **** up. Shut it.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> The **** up. Shut it.


This is the first time I've ever agreed with you


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> "Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:


'k... guess you want the older crowd

I present to you (courtesy of Cardomain) 

"Topless Stang Girl" (or so she calls herself)










http://www.cardomain.com/id/ToplessStangGirl


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

here is some more candy for you... DONK you very much












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3907872/1979-chevrolet-monte-carlo


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> Deploy your town laws and regulations?


I have tiger blood and Adonis DNA.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

donk you very much..

ga ha ha

Bagged Caddy



























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3012693/1970-cadillac-deville


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/338817/1980-chevrolet-chevette


I forgot about this gal


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2036382/1995-mercedes-benz-c-class


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Time for a GTI said:


> I have tiger blood and Adonis DNA.


Not that I didn't get the reference, just that it's spelled "ordnance"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

very nice 



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2454464/2003-nissan-350z


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

holy cougar


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

mike minnillo said:


> holy cougar


heh

She's got some definite assets there


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3376888/1967-pontiac-firebird


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:





Art Vandelay said:


> Just when you thought this thread couldn't get any hotter...


:sly::what:








:laugh::beer:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

om617952 said:


> Nice
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3376888/1967-pontiac-firebird


Leave it to the non-'merican to bring a thread back to its rightful place, read: real women and real cars. The rest of you NOPI/Maxim whackers have at it. :banghead:

It's all good though, I had horrid taste as a youngster too. :wave:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

some of these girls are quite cute









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3800620/2009-nissan-370z-touring-coupe-2d/page-3














Accidental L8 apex said:


> My balls. Lick them. :thumbup:


your balls

belong here


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Leave it to the non-'merican to bring a thread back to its rightful place, read: real women and real cars. The rest of you NOPI/Maxim whackers have at it. :banghead:
> 
> It's all good though, I had horrid taste as a youngster too. :wave:


Shut up.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> heh
> 
> She's got some definite assets there


HA! This womans son is on Acurazine. There was a whole thread about this IIRC.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mike minnillo said:


> holy cougar





BumpSteer said:


> She's got some definite assets there


Agreed, her page is interesting. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2454464/2003-nissan-350z











And her husband:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2576242/2003-nissan-350z









Did not imbed these photos of some chick posing in front of his car at a show. The bathing suit is so small, that is might be NSFW. 

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/305/4841/25762420076_large.jpg
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/305/4841/25762420078_large.jpg


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> Agreed, her page is interesting.
> 
> And her husband has just as bad taste as she does. [/URL]


:thumbup:


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

W. Sobchak said:


> This thread is awesome. opcorn:


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:eace:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

sure...

why not?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> Not that I didn't get the reference, just that it's spelled "ordnance"


No. Adonis is spelled exactly as it's written above. Are you trying to spell ord*i*nance, as in direction or law?

Adonis means godlike qualities. Charlie sheen used it to let us know he's the second coming of Jesus. C-c-c-c-cocaine Jesus!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

so I got no problem draping females over mustangs

even if they are mustang II's



looks like a yoga position here


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


>


I'd prefer to see the other direction


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

MustacheGT said:


> I'd prefer to see the other direction


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

snort

The other direction of the yoga pose is "down dog"

couldn't find a cardomain pic of that tho


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

strange










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2220574/1994-mazda-mx-6-ls-coupe-2d


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

konigwheels said:


> No. Adonis is spelled exactly as it's written above. Are you trying to spell ord*i*nance, as in direction or law?
> 
> Adonis means godlike qualities. Charlie sheen used it to let us know he's the second coming of Jesus. C-c-c-c-cocaine Jesus!


"I"m an F-18 bro. I will destroy you in the air and deploy my ordnance to the ground."

Now what part of that, do you think, means "direction or law"?

Definition of ORDNANCE
1
a : military supplies including weapons, ammunition, combat vehicles, and maintenance tools and equipment

For those having trouble following along at home...



Time for a GTI said:


> Most of the time - and this includes naps - I'm an F-18, bro, and I will destroy you in the air and deploy my ordinance to the ground.





EdRacer71 said:


> Deploy your town laws and regulations?





Time for a GTI said:


> I have tiger blood and Adonis DNA.





EdRacer71 said:


> Not that I didn't get the reference, just that it's spelled "ordnance"


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


> ]


Ok, so I saw the watermark on these photos, and went to check it out. Oh boy....

Now, I'm not one to go around blasting people for the way they look, but if you're going to plaster the **** all over the internet, you're asking for it.

Click at your own risk. 

http://www.stangette.com/v2/showcase/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=39


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

justanotherusername said:


> Click at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.stangette.com/v2/showcase/displayimage.php?album=7&pos=39


Damn.. I was trying to eat.
Now I feel the need to go run a few miles.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

^^

Lord... that's lard


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> sure...
> 
> why not?


love that shot


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Name is Prudence



































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2676026/2006-nissan-350z/page-1


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

this thread needs more lulz and less myspace/facebook whores....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

caddy 2 dope said:


> this thread needs more lulz and less myspace/facebook whores....


guess it depends on your perspective.

you want more lulz... go get 'em and post 'em up.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

caddy 2 dope said:


> this thread needs more lulz and less myspace/facebook whores....


so quit bitchin' and get to work

Seems there is a lot of complaining from the crowd that doesn't post



this one is a bit odd



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3830228/1963-buick-skylark/page-3
'


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

caddy 2 dope said:


> this thread needs more lulz and less myspace/facebook whores....


and your contribution is?

You want something else, then go find it.
:bs:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Good lord... what happened to this thing?




























Youch!












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3389589/2008-bmw-7-series-750li-sedan-4d/page-2


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

seems way overblown to me


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

really strange

WTF?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Stephalicious




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3835714/1999-pontiac-grand-am


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

His truck










his truck and his wife










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3842100/2003-chevrolet-silverado-1500-regular-cab


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Heavy Hitters










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3175180/1964-lincoln-continental/page-2


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh:



Terandyne said:


> His truck


Man, now those are some mommy boobs


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Arapaho said:


> really strange
> 
> WTF?




One of my old roommates was from Youngstown OH, and told me about this fad several years ago, but I'd never actually seen one.

He said these guys were replacing their dome lights with chandeliers. Of course, it was taken to the extreme and they kept getting bigger and bigger to the point that people couldn't even ride in them without leaning away from the damn things. Fuggin idiots! :laugh:

Example:


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Count the rings on the hand. More then two = crazy kook


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Heh... you pretty much can't open up a Cardomain page without girls falling out all over the place
































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/604555/1989-nissan-maxima/page-5


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> Good lord... what happened to this thing?


Looks like he's what happened to that thing :screwy:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Krystal, the owner... looks like she wants to drop the denim skirt












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3843382/1999-ford-mustang-cobra-coupe-2d/page-2


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RE: Hat.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Good God

called "Life after Katrina"

(obviously feels he'll have to brave some more flood waters)












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3358411/1984-oldsmobile-cutlass-supreme


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Heh... you pretty much can't open up a Cardomain page without girls falling out all over the place


either that or they are falling out of their clothing


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

He asked for a "hummer"

'nuff said



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3873759/2005-hummer-h2


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

falling out of their clothes

literally



http://www.cardomain.com/ride/405138/2000-honda-accord


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont get why people advertise their tiny rims on their Hummer... 30"s would be much more impressive than 22"s that look like they are stock.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


> falling out of their clothes
> 
> literally


lol


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

66Satellite said:


> Hey, thanks for reading Autoholics. Yeah, we've been watching this thread for a while, LOL :beer: I'll show her this post when she gets into the office (she's out screwing around with our Lancer test car right now).


Funny the just as ignorant comments on the blog, thinking that the TCL is just VW oriented. TCL is probably about one of the most active forums across the board that has one of the most diverse group of Automotive enthusists.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> "Chicks"? Yes. Little girls draped over their boyfriend's 'stang? No, unless you're pre-registered in your state, but that's apparently your thing. :wave:


Dude the girls arn't getting any younger, your just getting older. It is a fact that I realized around age 28.

As for most of the gals that are posted on this thread, I must say If the oportunity was there and they are leagal I would most likely tap any of the females posted on here.

It's not that I don't have any pride,..... It's Just cause I have no standards. :laugh:


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Funny the just as ignorant comments on the blog, thinking that the TCL is just VW oriented. TCL is probably about one of the most active forums across the board that has one of the most diverse group of Automotive enthusists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say what? You don't base your standards on laws of your state? How immoral of you! :laugh: On the side note: what happens with views of adamant believers in statutory rape when they move from, say, California, to, Georgia, for example? Do they swap morals at the border crossing? After getting the new driver's license? Or just live under "everyone is so wrong here" umbrella? :facepalm:
/rant


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

stascom said:


> Say what? You don't base your standards on laws of your state? How immoral of you! :laugh: On the side note: what happens with views of adamant believers in statutory rape when they move from, say, California, to, Georgia, for example? Do they swap morals at the border crossing? After getting the new driver's license? Or just live under "everyone is so wrong here" umbrella? :facepalm:
> /rant


And of course, I had to look it up.

Idaho and Hawaii age of consent... 14

Virginia and Missouri....15


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

car is nice










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3904009/2011-hyundai-sonata-gls-sedan-4d


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Some pretty nice girls on that site opcorn:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

kasbah said:


> car is nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Nikki Sixx drove a Hyundai


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


> I guess you must have missed Page One, Two and Three


i think i know this girl. she was in my company on my last deployment minus the overly huge tattoo. man did she get in trouble while on deployment due to some compromising photos of her mistakenly leaking out to damn near all of Mosul/ iraq. initials should be LB if shes still married to her tool.


----------



## PG MK5 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

[/QUOTE]

MK II TT tail lights on a Del Slo? dang...


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

kasbah said:


> car is nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they used her car at Autoshows?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

another sunfire... hmmm

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3839400/2000-pontiac-sunfire-gt-coupe-2d


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3149212/1988-chevrolet-camaro/page-2


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

>


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/729614/2001-mercury-cougar


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

hurrdurr said:


> I'm working on doing a few things to the engine, (turbo, air intake, simple things) ... but i'm sort of waiting because I think I might go ahead and get my 03 Cobra here soon.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3178773/2002-mitsubishi-512tr/page-1


























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3347405/1995-mazda-mx-6


Sweet stock Outback, bro! 

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3882634/1999-subaru-outback-outback-wagon-4d



































http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3817800/2004-jeep-liberty


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3904253/2002-mercedes-benz-c-class-c230-sport-coupe-2d

Owning a 9 year old bottom range Mercedes are pretty baller. But his gf is pretty hot i gotta admit.


> PERFORMANCE/ENGINE & PARTS
> 
> 1) AMG Supercharger (Dealership Upgraded)
> 
> ...


Yes. Because Wiper blades add mad performance, yo.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3347405/1995-mazda-mx-6


Wow. Why? It has me singing a little ripoff I thought up à la the NSFW Amazing Horse:

Look at my car.
My car is amazing.
Give it a sit.
Mmmm, I feel like I'm racing.

With a flick of this wheel.
I bust moves like a race pro,
And I look extra cool
when I tug on this handbrake
Oooh that's ricey!

Do you think so?
Well I better not show you
me sweet APC wing kit.
Sweet APC,
Mmm sweet APC,
Sweet APC,
Yeah sweet APC.

(dance to car hitting rev limiter)

Get in my car.
I'll take you round a city block,
and perhaps a block or two past that.

I think you'll find that your piece of crap
will break down before we make it there.
Shut up woman get in my car!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/386789/1995-opel-tigra/page-2


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

a1veedubber said:


> Wow. Why? It has me singing a little ripoff I thought up à la the NSFW Amazing Horse:
> 
> Look at my car.
> My car is amazing.
> ...


:thumbup::laugh:

+5 INTERNETS.


----------



## Tyster (Aug 3, 2009)

ashi said:


>


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

> 1/4 Mile11.2 sec @ 126 mph





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3343097/1998-mitsubishi-eclipse


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

A fast Eclipse? Blasphemy :laugh:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/585989/2002-mitsubishi-lancer/page-4


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> So they used her car at Autoshows?


im calling bs


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

bwell01 said:


> i think i know this girl. she was in my company on my last deployment minus the overly huge tattoo. man did she get in trouble while on deployment due to some *compromising photos* of her mistakenly leaking out to damn near all of Mosul/ iraq. initials should be LB if shes still married to her tool.


go on.....


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

euro_verrückt said:


> im calling bs


That IS the Sonata Turbo that Hyundai had built for SEMA this past year. I believe they commisioned custom everything including a one off fiber glass body kit / enhancements and custom all interior.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Old Windy said:


> That IS the Sonata Turbo that Hyundai had built for SEMA this past year. I believe they commisioned custom everything including a one off fiber glass body kit / enhancements and custom all interior.


The one I photographed is the one, but how'd that girl end up with it?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/576322/1992-chevrolet-s10-blazer


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

an oddball posting in cardomain


----------



## IGNTNUNLMTD (Nov 23, 2008)

*I'll just leave this here...*

 

Sign up now and you're automatically in for the Private Beta. And no, there are none of these CarDomain folks on there, I promise.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

eh... one more shot of this chick 

 



TopDown_ said:


> [


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

Caption says wife and i cleaning the "daily" 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3860100/1989-ford-escort/page-2 

the him in it...


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

this one, uhh?
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3383017/2008-nissan-altima


----------



## lab_rat (Jun 26, 2001)

ashi said:


> lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

This made my day

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Thread is too good to die










Two-door Scion XB kinda sorta


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

euro_verrückt said:


> this one, uhh?
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3383017/2008-nissan-altima


OMGNicepancakes 
http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/3533/341/33830170083_large.jpg


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


> Two-door Scion XB kinda sorta
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/4/415/982/38535490534_large.jpg


I wouldn't mind if this guy parked like an asshat and used up two spaces.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> OMGNicepancakes
> http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/3533/341/33830170083_large.jpg


Sez her name is Denise


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

carbunny said:


>


Not to be too mean but if you have diaper rash, you probably shouldn't be wearing shorts that show it off!

Stan...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blaspherion said:


> Not to be too mean but if you have diaper rash, you probably shouldn't be wearing shorts that show it off!
> 
> Stan...



...i think it's friction burn.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> ...i think it's friction burn.


Or heartburn. That's one hungry butt. 

nom nom nom


----------



## .:bigred12 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking through these pictures only reinforces my hope to find a classy girl who doesn't mind my car hobby and supports it, but doesn't care to modify her car. Instead she just drives already cool cars and bikes.

Anyone ever notice that girls who drive cavaliers and grand ams are all the same? I can't stand those cars and that type of girl. I'd rather have a nice sorority girl driving a brand new white jetta her father bought her.









:thumbup:


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

Blaspherion said:


> Not to be too mean but if you have diaper rash, you probably shouldn't be wearing shorts that show it off!
> 
> Stan...


You must have kids cause I had to look up what diaper rash is...


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

rc1320 said:


> You must have kids cause I had to look up what diaper rash is...


You must not exist in the human world to not know what diaper rash is.


----------



## noznab (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking at these pictures is like watching an accident on the side of the road...What you see is terrible and your better judgement tells you to stop, but I keep on staring. lol So much fail here :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

rc1320 said:


> You must have kids cause I had to look up what diaper rash is...


Yes I do. One 3 and one 5. Thankfully, the 5 year old has been fully potty trained for a while. We are still working on the 3 year old though. 

Stan...


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, potty training. Trying to get our 2 year son potty trained. Good times.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Uberhare said:


> Ah, potty training. Trying to get our 2 year son potty trained. Good times.


Not to OT here, but I will I just had to rent a carpet cleaner last Sun, due to my 2 year old having a poopscapade in his room while I was in the shower. Freaking mud monkey needs to figure out that potty thing soon.


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Not to OT here, but I will I just had to rent a carpet cleaner last Sun, due to my 2 year old having a poopscapade in his room while I was in the shower. Freaking mud monkey needs to figure out that potty thing soon.


Yeah, we have had our share of Poomageddon moments as well. Good luck. Anyway, why is "washing the daily" chick's crack all blistery anyway? Perhaps we aren't meant to know... Perhaps it is better if we don't!

Stan...


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Blaspherion said:


> Yeah, we have had our share of Poomageddon moments as well. Good luck. Anyway, why is "washing the daily" chick's crack all blistery anyway? Perhaps we aren't meant to know... Perhaps it is better if we don't!
> 
> Stan...


Razor burn. Guaranteed.

EDIT: I just realized that my "Vehicles" info (to the left) can easily describe this chick.


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr. Woo said:


> Razor burn. Guaranteed.


That or attempted bleaching!

Stan...


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

Blaspherion said:


> That or attempted bleaching!
> 
> Stan...


read "attempted BEACHING"


still appropriate.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yeah
!!!!









and


----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

^^^ The bike does not look TOOOO bad :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

melanotaenia said:


> ^^^ The bike does not look TOOOO bad :laugh:


Pretty sure thats a stock harley color and flame job for that bike, I think all he did to that was have the seat recovered. Looks like the truck was painted to match the bike. The combo isn't the worst thing I've seen. At least the truck looks put together right.


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

So did he paint his house to match the car/motorcycle or the other way around? :laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Unless there's some serious structure behind the blue disks, those wheels do not look at all adequate for holding the Navigator off the ground.

And just to add a pic to the thread:


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

kkelter said:


> So did he paint his house to match the car/motorcycle or the other way around? :laugh:


I think he had all of those things painted to match his shoes.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy cow - looking at other MX3s on cardomain (I had one years and years ago) and came upon this one. Guy has a MX3 and likes it so much he and his wife got Mazda tats


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Am I the only one who noticed the attractive lady with her legs spread sitting on her porch?


BluMagic said:


>


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

BluMagic said:


> oh yeah
> !!!!


Such a shame. I'd like to give her head a body transplant.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

MAC said:


> Such a shame. I'd like to give her head a body transplant.


What are you talking about? She's cute all over. The only things wrong in that picture are the wheels on the car.


----------



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

MAC said:


> Such a shame. I'd like to give her head a body transplant.










:laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

MrMook said:


> What are you talking about? She's cute all over. The only things wrong in that picture are the wheels on the car.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

MrMook said:


> What are you talking about? She's cute all over. The only things wrong in that picture are the wheels on the car.


Agreed. I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers. :laugh:


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers. :laugh:


Heck...I'd eat the crackers with her!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3248832/2004-mazda-mazda6


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I mean, I don't have a problem with pleasantly plump women, but that is a tad outside my range 

Is cardomain like a dating site for car people?

If yes, maybe I can finally score:laugh:


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

MrMook said:


> What are you talking about? She's cute all over. The only things wrong in that picture are the wheels on the car.


i thought the same thing


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

MAC said:


> Such a shame. I'd like to give her head a body transplant.


this strikes me as a rather ridiculous statement, since she is simply superb all over.

:thumbup: for this girl


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

I just went to that website and went to see what its like, I searched Volkswagen Jetta.. And clicked the first page.... 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3840128/2006-volkswagen-jetta


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Above post.. I saw that gli when i forst started my jetta search.. Shes doin it right!! Just needs wheels now


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

EuroWolfsburg said:


> I just went to that website and went to see what its like, I searched Volkswagen Jetta.. And clicked the first page....
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3840128/2006-volkswagen-jetta


heh... nice work, detective!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3918312/1999-honda-civic-si-coupe-2d



























Someone f-ed up big time.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3216559/2002-ford-mustang/page-4

Before:










After:




























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3913602/1999-mitsubishi-eclipse-gs-coupe-2d




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3853291/2007-toyota-tacoma-xtra-cab




























Hideous looking Brodozer

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3820227/2004-gmc-canyon-crew-cab-sle-pickup-4d-5-ft


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


Fix your top, there, darlin'.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

top is fine..

bottom is slipping.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


Nice tattoo. :facepalm:


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

camel toe


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> what was it Clarkson said about camaros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure he claims they're for " stupid, fat, Americans."


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

lrgskate said:


> im pretty sure he claims they're for " stupid, fat, Americans."


"all camaros are driven by murders, and you should never except a lift in one because your head will wind up hanging by the rear view mirror"

i def watch that show to much


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

lrgskate said:


> im pretty sure he claims they're for " stupid, fat, Americans."


 Yet he's fatter than any 'merican I personally know. And those toothpicks he calls arms don't help with proportions.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And she actually looks very cavalier.



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3838563/2002-toyota-echo-sedan-4d


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

^^something about her face I don't like....but I'd def still hit it, of course


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> And she actually looks very cavalier.


----------



## FBMphil (Feb 19, 2006)

Chris Stack said:


> Either that's his FIBer girlfriend, or you found the only moderately hot chick in Wisconsin.


Joining in the bump to second this statement.

I went to a Brewer's game a couple weeks ago. I say this with an UTTER lack of hyperbole: there was not one hot woman at Miller Park.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

20VT*J4 said:


> ^^something about her face I don't like....but I'd def still hit it, of course


Only if she if the legal age. Then again what is the legal age in Texas?, asking since I'm sure 18 is not the standard accross state lines.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Old Windy said:


> Then again what is the legal age in Texas?


16 if they're not a family member.

12 if they are.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> Only if she if the legal age. Then again what is the legal age in Texas?, asking since I'm sure 18 is not the standard accross state lines.


Well, she has a tattoo on her hip.
So she is either a legal adult or has really stupid parents.


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

MFZERO said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3248832/2004-mazda-mazda6


Duuuuuude, shes lives in the same town as me. Metairie, La. Im not proud thats shes so close, judging by her CD profile pic.


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3904253/2002-mercedes-benz-c-class-c230-sport-coupe-2d
> 
> Owning a 9 year old bottom range Mercedes are pretty baller. But his gf is pretty hot i gotta admit.
> 
> ...


Cigany! :facepalm:


----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Only if she if the legal age. Then again what is the legal age in Texas?, asking since I'm sure 18 is not the standard accross state lines.


17 in Texas, but 18 is the standard *across state lines* since the Feds control interstate hooker smuggling.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


She should get some muscles on those calves...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> And she actually looks very cavalier.


And that is a ride waiting to happen


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

Where do they learn this?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3808259/1994-ford-mustang


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

carbunny said:


> Where do they learn this?


_whites steal from the blacks and the blacks steal from the gays 

- Daniel Tosh_


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

carbunny said:


> Where do they learn this?


Watching mommy up on stage.:beer:


----------



## onedirtygti (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this thread is so full of win :thumbup:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

carbunny said:


> Where do they learn this?


 I don't care, as long as they keep doing it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Classy.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

I had no idea this site was still being used. Back later for contributions.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Classy.


Does her grill say PLYRNTRNG as in Player in training? I'll admit, if given the opportunity I'd take my 5 minute round of rumpty ruump love hump in her trunk. SHe looks fiesty! :laugh:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

carbunny said:


> Where do they learn this?
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3808259/1994-ford-mustang


first thing i saw was wheel gap! not much else to look at XD


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Does her grill say PLYRNTRNG as in Player in training? I'll admit, if given the opportunity I'd take my 5 minute round of rumpty ruump love hump in her trunk. SHe looks fiesty! :laugh:


I think it says "PLAYTHING."


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr. Woo said:


> I think it says "PLAYTHING."


Are you with me, Dr. Woo? Are you really just a shadow of the man that I once knew?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Greensteeldragon said:


> first thing i saw was wheel gap! not much else to look at XD


yeah lots of "gap" there


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

SgtArky said:


> yeah lots of "gap" there


stinky gap...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

So, is this the new Myspace? I havent seen quality ridiculousness like this in ages.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> So, is this the new Myspace? I havent seen quality ridiculousness like this in ages.


It's like MySpace in the sense that no one has actually used it in years.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> So, is this the new Myspace? I havent seen quality ridiculousness like this in ages.





Art Vandelay said:


> It's like MySpace in the sense that no one has actually used it in years.


And also the fact that at the time, there weren't very many free places to host your photos. That's why on page 4 they usually start getting interesting.


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

oh god...I'm so turned on right now :laugh: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/795206/2000-ford-zx2/page-52


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

^^^Best post in a while!^^^


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

lol thanks thought you guys might like that one:heart:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats a MANNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Classy.


 I'd still like to see her topless. Just to know.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

carbunny said:


>


 So the rule is if you question if it is or isnt, it is right? Tranny for sure.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I'd say ugly as hell in the face but not a dude. Look at the waistline and hips.


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

StormChaser said:


> I'd say ugly as hell in the face but not a dude. *Look at the waistline and hips.*


 I'd rather not... :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

Sweet mother of god!! :facepalm:


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

Her name's Rachel...it's gotta be a chick! eace:


----------



## wanako (Nov 23, 2008)

this thread is a constant reminder of why I despise blondes... 

Epic thread. lulz were had.


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

carbunny said:


> oh god...I'm so turned on right now :laugh:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/795206/2000-ford-zx2/page-52


 What's with all the bruises? Perhaps he/she should have waited for those to go away before going ahead with the photo shoot. 

Stan...


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

wait...I think I actually found something useful here! You can actually watch the first episode of The Car Show and its really good so far. Im only half way though though. Check it. 

http://blog.cardomain.com/2011/07/14/watch-the-first-episode-of-the-car-show-for-free/


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

carbunny said:


> [/URL]


 Wait, is that tattoo the ADIDAS logo?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

carbunny said:


> wait...I think I actually found something useful here! You can actually watch the first episode of The Car Show and its really good so far. Im only half way though though. Check it.
> 
> http://blog.cardomain.com/2011/07/14/watch-the-first-episode-of-the-car-show-for-free/


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Bookmarked for later!


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

oh the ladies you could pull in this...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3802295/1965-dodge-a-series










solve this mystery guys hahahaha









oh and they put a hemi in it for quicker badguy catching abilities!









look at the profile for the burnout video :laugh:


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

carbunny said:


> oh the ladies you could pull in this...
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3802295/1965-dodge-a-series
> 
> ...


This thread is for epic fail not bi-winning.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/802392/2000-ford-zx2


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

What _was _that? :what:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

KahviVW said:


> What _was _that? :what:


Ford ZX2


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

KahviVW said:


> What _was _that? :what:


I don't want to know


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

That is a super nice cage^^^:facepalm:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Another one :snowcool:


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2954856/2003-ford-mustang


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I still like this gal's pic


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

I think there needs to be some sort of test before you are allowed to modify a car or be a model


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

carbunny said:


> I think there needs to be some sort of test before you are allowed to modify a car or be a model


Shes actually a nice lookn model..a little thick n i love them thighses. The car is drug dealer boyfriend FUGLY!


----------



## Angry_Birds (May 14, 2011)

AKdub914 said:


> Shes actually a nice lookn model..a little thick n i love them thighses. The car is drug dealer boyfriend FUGLY!


the thighs are the worst part. :screwy:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Angry_Birds said:


> the thighs are the worst part. :screwy:


so the guy obviously likes a little cottage cheese in his diet?



carbunny said:


> oh and they put a hemi in it for quicker badguy catching abilities!


expecting 426, son I am dissapoint


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

carbunny said:


>



I'd give it a go, but I'm not sure I'm man enough to knock it out of the park, but I know Capt.Dreadz would handle that with ease!


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> I'd give it a go, but I'm not sure I'm man enough to knock it out of the park


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

AKdub914 said:


> Shes actually a nice lookn model..a little thick n i love them thighses. The car is drug dealer boyfriend FUGLY!


If that's "a little thick," I'd hate to see "fat as f*ck."


----------



## carbunny (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3375167/1987-chevrolet-caprice-classic

A+ for idea....F for execution lol


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

carbunny said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3375167/1987-chevrolet-caprice-classic
> 
> A+ for idea....F for execution lol


I'd like to see what happens when you open both doors at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

BluMagic said:


> hustle and flow sukaz


OMG she's drinking a capri sun during the photoshoot. LOLLLLLL


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

odj said:


> LOL!
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/829714/1988-buick-century-houston-tx-us


Ya know it took me a minute but looking at the pics on his page in complete and utter disbelief (what ****ing turbo? Rims--hubcaps?), It hit me. He is trolling! he got me! I swore up and down this dude was serious. hahah well played sir. :beer:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

VMPhil said:


> Ya know it took me a minute but looking at the pics on his page in complete and utter disbelief (what ****ing turbo? Rims--hubcaps?), It hit me. He is trolling! he got me! I swore up and down this dude was serious. hahah well played sir. :beer:


Yeah, that guy is awesome! :thumbup:

I love him for making fun of "the scene".


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

BTTT, because I love this thread.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow. I haven't touched CD in a VERY LONG TIME. Here are pages from my old cars in my college days. I've got 3 pages up there from previous cars. :facepalm:


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

saw this thread for the first time, laughed, cried, and everything in between. A+ thread


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

nobbyv said:


> I think he had all of those things painted to match his shoes.


I think you mean his house...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

More content. I searched "tyte."

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3360875/1997-mitsubishi-512tr/1997-mitsubishi-512tr/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

^
That's gangsta....


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

went over to that site just to find some funny stuff, but it is so SLOW to load and glitchy that i had to leave.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> More content. I searched "tyte."


:laugh::laugh::beer:

The music... it's... oh my god! There are no words to describe it. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3873759/2005-hummer-h2/2005-hummer-h2/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/33772...-regular-cab/2004-dodge-ram-1500-regular-cab/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Any TCLers have a Cardomain page?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

McBanagon said:


>


something on your ass, bitch.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2626733/2006-mitsubishi-lancer/2006-mitsubishi-lancer/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This one needs it's one set of captions.


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Quality thread. :laugh:


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

This thread/that site= The difference between enthusiasts or people that just like cars 

:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> This one needs it's one set of captions.












"These hose clamps turn me on"


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

If you look at the "engine builds" or whatever some of them aren't THAT bad... but the ones that are bad are REALLY bad.

Kind of reminds me of the MKIV forums :laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> "These *nipple* clamps turn me on"


ftfy


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Any TCLers have a Cardomain page?


I think I already posted mine in this thread.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/cvetters3/


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

Chris_V said:


> I think I already posted mine in this thread.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/id/cvetters3/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ladies and gentleman. Meet Mr Jism
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/413479/1993-bmw-3-series/










And a broken Cavalier

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/575940/1997-chevrolet-cavalier/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Tiberon pages are pretty good too. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3854983/1999-hyundai-tiburon-coupe-2d/1999-hyundai-tiburon/









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3832274/2005-hyundai-tiburon/2005-hyundai-tiburon/









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3067052/2007-hyundai-tiburon/


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Have a nice death trap

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3913979/2006-nissan-sentra-se-r-spec-v-sedan-4d/


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Claff said:


> Have a nice death trap


:what: are you kidding me?! 

edit: can't seem to link the picture of the roof after his "repair" :facepalm:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

babydubz said:


> :what: are you kidding me?!
> 
> edit: can't seem to link the picture of the roof after his "repair" :facepalm:


Wow just seriusly how does he expect that to be safe.... "Anyone who races knows collision". I'm not a body shop tech but if I was that guys teacher I would fail him after the fact. 



A wireless device powered by Hamsters on wheels.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

clipping cars has been done forever.. and if the cuts are done at factory seams.. then there's nothing wrong with it... 

now this one in particular does not appear to be done that way :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Before









After:









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/726481/2001-nissan-maxima/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> *This for all the chumps who didnt vote for my car last year because i had spokes, But it was a rush job and thats what i do RIDE RIMS, SO FOR ALL THE HATERS YALL CAN R.I.P. Yall older then me and still some lil Ni**a's. Im a 24in Ridin 19 Year Old and a illegal Gun owner. MILWAUKKE BOY 414 *













> *OH YEAH DONT FOR GET IF YOU AINT GOT ONE OF THESE YOU AINT A BIG DOG! 2000 GXXR 600.*\


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

^ What a retard. I dont understand the whole "illegal gun owner" thing.:screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Xetabur said:


> ^ What a retard. I dont understand the whole "illegal gun owner" thing.:screwy:


 I also don't understand what's so BIGDOG about a 600. Maybe all his friends have "GXXR"400s?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

things i have learned... crappy nissans abound

clipped sentra, seems legit....

horrible panel fitment on a maxma will turn a nice girl into a slut

and 19 y/o milwalkeeans think a pink car makes them manly.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/341428/2001-ford-crown-victoria/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

God Car Domain blows so hard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> God Car Domain blows so hard.


 That's what is so wonderful about it. It's just like MySpace - filled with long ago abandoned pages of people's rides. It was also one of the early free photo hosting sites, too. You sometimes find some of the most random stuff on the later pages.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

oh dear lawd 












> the top photo was what my camry looked the day i bought it in 2004,and the bottom pic is what it looks like at the moment.big difference i would say,but there,s much more in the pipeline.lol,the day i stop pimping,is the day they lay me to rest in a pimped coffin,and a pimped tombstone


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3832020/1995-toyota-camry/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> That's what is so wonderful about it. It's just like MySpace - filled with long ago abandoned pages of people's rides. It was also one of the early free photo hosting sites, too. You sometimes find some of the most random stuff on the later pages.


I guess most of them are fairly old.


And while most of the mods shown are in questionable taste, these people are probably way more interesting to hang with than the average don't give a rats ass about my transportation device public.
As car enthusiasts, we have more in common with even the worst doing it wrong cars than the general public.:laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> That's what is so wonderful about it. It's just like MySpace - filled with long ago abandoned pages of people's rides. It was also one of the early free photo hosting sites, too. You sometimes find some of the most random stuff on the later pages.


I had/ have one for my 2001 Maxima. God that was forever ago.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

nice to see my thread back up and breathing 

Would you? :laugh:


































obligatory milk carton pic









da other ride


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3808698/2008-chrysler-sebring/






































Stay classy Houston.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Car Domain Chicks ftw. :heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## vdubdave (Jul 21, 2008)

Claff said:


> Have a nice death trap
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3913979/2006-nissan-sentra-se-r-spec-v-sedan-4d/


Wow, his interior looks great!!



> Not to many people can do marble/granite paint. Not easy to make, or duplicate.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

awww i forgot all about my car on cardomain. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3149509/2005-scion-tc/


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2626733/2006-mitsubishi-lancer/2006-mitsubishi-lancer/



"Bish look at this battery... this is a nice battery"


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

In for latter re-reading....opcorn::laugh:


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Alyssa Milano is on Car Domain? 



McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/341428/2001-ford-crown-victoria/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The Bradley GT lives. Never thought I would see one in DONK or PimpMyRide trim.



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3899984/1966-volkswagen-beetle/


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> ]


A new, more enjoyable experience in the CA CARB roadside inspection.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

She reminds me of some chick I had a one night stand with up in N.Y. but she drove a sports car.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

i use to own saturns OBDI exclusively they were always fun as hell to modify and cheap as hell to repair, and the junkyards were filled with spare parts that i could use on them! i've actually met people on this page XD

http://www.cardomain.com/makemodel/saturn/s-series/?&startyear=1991&endyear=1995

i really wish mine was on this page lol it was choice XD


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jedidub said:


>


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3209086/2009-chevrolet-cobalt/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> the interceptor motor and transmission is what i got in the vic it was a old state tropper











http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3896732/2003-ford-crown-victoria/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3369470/2004-hummer-h2/









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3800620/2009-nissan-370z-touring-coupe-2d/page-3/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

It's Alive!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> It's Alive!


 Every once in a while a GIS will take me to CarDomain. Then I search for any of the following keywords for a possible laugh.

Caviler, SunFire, Boyfriend, Girlfriend, Gucci, hott, pimp, tyte, gangster, gangsta, etc..

Chrysler Crossfirzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2632193/2005-chrysler-crossfire-limited-coupe-2d/page-3/


Nice photoshop








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2866642/2005-ford-mustang/

Edit - one more. 









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3828538/2010-hyundai-genesis-coupe/


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Every once in a while a GIS will take me to CarDomain. Then I search for any of the following keywords for a possible laugh.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3828538/2010-hyundai-genesis-coupe/


okay, I got a LOL out of this :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2205347/2004-ford-mustang/


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malibu looks like sh*t, but I'd beat


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yay its back!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/341428/2001-ford-crown-victoria/



In search of two men to take her to Paris?


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

dcmix5 said:


>


whats' wrong with that? it honestly doesn't look that bad.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> whats' wrong with that? it honestly doesn't look that bad.


In the reflections, you can see a chick twerking while doing a handstand against a door.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> In the reflections, you can see a chick twerking while doing a handstand against a door.


Damn you!

*Edit* - will the Sky ever become a Car Lounge Darling?


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

So glad I found this thread. My life is now complete


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Powderkeg said:


>


Not sure which one has had more work done to it...


----------



## Boomhauer (May 5, 2013)

dcmix5 said:


>


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

This thread is outstanding! 

Found this gem in the 1993 Accord section. MS paint love, I guess.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/475218/1993-honda-accord/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

It appears that V-TEC is not a good aiming platform. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Not sure which one has had more work done to it...


hahahahaha
well done


----------



## upstate_ny (Nov 16, 2002)

spockcat said:


> In search of two men to take her to Paris?


what you did there.. I see it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The starving artist.
He is so misunderstood.
he just wants everything to be GOLD!




























Success!










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3333416/1998-geo-tracker/


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

BRealistic said:


>


I think I just burned my retinas looking at that...

This thread makes me laugh out loud every time I come back to look....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

These profiles crack me up. Pages of car content, mods, etc... 



Page 1 & 2 said:


> HI, MY NAME IS ALLISON. I'M 22 YEARS OLD AND I LOVE TO DRIVE FAST!! My car is the best thing i could of ever asked for, well in a car.. There are so many things i want to do to my car but the time and the money i need is the big issue i am in no hurry to get rid of my car but it seems the only time i can ever do anything to it is at Christmas so its kinda rough.


..... then the random last page of unrelated "WTF are these doing here" photos. 



Page 3 said:


> THIS WILL BE THE DRIVER'S PAGE, ALONG WITH SOME FRIENDS.


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3029990/2005-dodge-neon/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> These profiles crack me up. Pages of car content, mods, etc...
> 
> 
> ..... then the random last page of unrelated "WTF are these doing here" photos.
> ...


I think I have a pretty good idea of what she does for a living. It involves a brass pole in a windowless building down by the airport.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> I think I have a pretty good idea of what she does for a living. It involves a brass pole in a windowless building down by the airport.


 What do you think she does for a living?



chris_boostaholic4life said:


> hey guyz this is my new page i have another one but it was giuving me problems well if u guyz could rate and comments plzz i wud appreciate it and ill return da favor ..more pixs to put up for da 2010....thanks guyz boostfiend outskeeeeeeez!


 http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3825238/2005-dodge-neon/#ixzz2f9eiEl00


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lots of photos in this one. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3278845/1985-pontiac-fiero/page-31/


B1AZE said:


> "Thinking about getting this airbrushed, on my hood as a black Peg and less ***** looking. lol"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> I think I have a pretty good idea of what she does for a living. It involves a brass pole in a windowless building down by the airport.


You mean she is a fireman at the airport?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't believe i started this almost 3 years ago, Jesus

I haven't checked this thing in a while so hopefully not rozap

driver peekin











she may like the ladies









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3371170/2009-scion-tc/


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

also, TCL Member? 

RPF1s, autox, wheel gap... checking all the TCL boxes off. Your only mistake was posting yourself on cardomain :laugh:



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/4043820/2013-scion-fr-s/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> What do you think she does for a living?
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3825238/2005-dodge-neon/#ixzz2f9eiEl00


She is a hood whisperer...


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> She is a hood whisperer...


She's listening to for a lifter noise. Trying to identify which cylinder it is...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Ann Angel


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Recent thread made me curious what type of chicks drive Sunfires, what better place to look


























dat stance










she likes these pics, can you tell








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1486375/1998-pontiac-sunfire/










Next
this one is tame, some are norm










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2281424/2005-pontiac-sunfire/



NEXT

notbad.jpg

















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011011/2003-pontiac-sunfire/



Next 

"Michiganhottie07" .... is there a possibility that the interior doesn't smell of cigs? 










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3305280/1999-pontiac-sunfire/page-5/



Next

a bit better



























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2402951/2003-pontiac-sunfire/


Next,

who could resist this fly dude








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3372967/2005-pontiac-sunfire/





in conclusion

"just pop a squat"


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

making the nsx look small









:beer::beer::beer:then maybe









rando



























check the 99 buick regal









tcl darling


































damn, too engrossingumpkin:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG, I forgot about this thread ... thanks for bring it back


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> making the nsx look small, :beer::beer::beer:then maybe, rando, check the 99 buick regal, tlc darling, damn, too engrossingumpkin:


 Need the profile links, man.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

This is the best thread, sometimes I get a laugh, sometimes I get a boner.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This guy just looks board.
You would think an orange VW would get everybody excited.









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2276802/1973-porsche-914/

"Bond... I need 20 lb bond paper. And get me a chocolate milk. Skaken, not stirred."








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/856810/1973-porsche-914/

"If I sit here and look like I am driving.... this will be cool picture."








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2361780/1973-porsche-914/

Squat like you need to ****?








http://www.cardomain.com/makemodel/porsche/914/

And I am just dong some lighthearted poking.... many of these 914s are cool cars.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> T
> "Bond... I need 20 lb bond paper. And get me a chocolate milk. Skaken, not stirred."
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, SBC


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

never seen this thread before. would have been amazing 5 years ago. now, just standard fap/gag material...









please come surf my couch!!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That's perfect, honey.. WSNK 103.7 never came in better.

.








http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2114412/2004-ford-mustang/


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Wow, SBC


Wow. That is really cool.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

:what:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ can not be unseen


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


> :what:


Oh my god.

This has reached its climax for sure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> :what:


Is that really slices of American cheese? Really?!?! :laugh:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

stop quoting it, please


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

I cant believe this still goes on.

But I am not complaining


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

firstorbit84 said:


> stop quoting it, please


Seriously. At least post the cardomain profile it came from.


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

That's a weird yellow dress...hmm...almost looks like chee...no way....wow.


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

Couldn't decide which to post.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

firstorbit84 said:


> stop quoting it, please


You're right. We should be posting original pics.


----------



## stuart pidassle (Jan 13, 2004)

who said that point knees and camel toes don't mix?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Doa672ug said:


> I think we need a good dose of Katy Perry to even out this thread.


 http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3930823/2011-lincoln-mkz-sedan-4d/


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

0302 said:


> That's a weird yellow dress...hmm...almost looks like chee...no way....wow.


That was my exact train of thought, except it took me until the first quote to realize it was cheese.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> Pink_Intrepid.jpg


 First rule of CarDomain thread is you post the links to the page.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/311334/2000-dodge-intrepid/


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


>





spockcat said:


>


What the fu-....?

I don't....just........


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I beleive I just became lactose or Kraft intolerant.....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

regarding cheese dress.

I have known couple that needed to use food so they would touch/lick each other.
They were grossly obese.
The managers of a pizza joint... they would take several huge commercial containers of pizza sauce home and have a special bath together.
They must have had some special huge tub.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't stop laughing at the cheese skirt :laugh: I didn't think anything would beat the gangsta handi-van with hoes


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Whew. That's enough to make even my DOG swear off cheese.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> First rule of CarDomain thread is you post the links to the page.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/311334/2000-dodge-intrepid/


Rules shmools.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> regarding cheese dress.
> 
> I have known couple that needed to use food so they would touch/lick each other.
> They were grossly obese.
> ...


Thanks this thread has removed cheese and pizza of my diet completely. From now on I'm only doing burguers sans cheese.... and Please no story's of burguers.....


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

I was literally eating Kraft mac and cheese as I realized what that was.

But not anymore.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm not gay, I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Cheese Dress Explained.



> The girl in the cheese dress was participating in this year's GISHWHES (the Greatest International Scavenger Hunt the World Has Ever Seen) for the following item:
> #34: [IMAGE] Calendar item: Wear cheese and wear it well. You cannot be wearing anything but cheese. You may use any type of cheese you wish. Supermodel it posed next to or on a classic car (a classic car is any car that predates 1980.) [98 points]


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Old Windy said:


> Thanks this thread has removed cheese and pizza of my diet completely. From now on I'm only doing burguers sans cheese.... and Please no story's of burguers.....


My first job was at a Wendy's.
You sure you don't want any Super Bar stories? :laugh:
Don't dig deep in the ham. :what:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


>


Well we know who the art major is


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> Cheese Dress Explained.


 That girl is severely lacking something.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

The stupidity of humans is incredible. These cheese dresses disgust me. Wearing food is inexcusable. Shows a level of ignorance that is beyond belief.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

chopWet said:


> The stupidity of humans is incredible. These cheese dresses disgust me. Wearing food is inexcusable. Shows a level of ignorance that is beyond belief.


Welllll....technically "American cheese" is a misnomer. It's American cheese-flavored food product. It's not really food. It's just synthetic grodiness.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Cheese Dress Explained.


These ones would be better in a nice swiss or emmental dress.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Haters beware"


> "Got to love how snug my XD 40 fits in the arm rest.Get past the Viper and got something for you. Haters beware."


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3903708/2010-dodge-charger-sxt/#ixzz2fzuBmWB3
So... if you get past the alarm you get a free gun and 37 cents? Is that what he's saying?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

People like that really sketch me out. You know, I'm all for the right to bear arms and I think responsible adults should be free to. Responsible adults.

sorta OT: Talking about hypotheticals where someone is in your yard at night and you are going to immediately grab your gun and step outside to blow them away is not cool/funny/comforting. :thumbdown:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> My first job was at a Wendy's.
> You sure you don't want any Super Bar stories? :laugh:
> Don't dig deep in the ham. :what:


:laugh:

I have had my fair share of behind the bar stories, one of the jobs I had while attending college was bartending at a college town. :laugh:

I just Stick to cooking at home then.:beer:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


>


Wait a second...... This one looks way to familiar.......:laugh: CSB.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> "Haters beware"
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3903708/2010-dodge-charger-sxt/#ixzz2fzuBmWB3
> So... if you get past the alarm you get a free gun and 37 cents? Is that what he's saying?


Paranoia.
Let me show it to you.

And seriously, I have heard stashing guns low long term in cars (not in case) can cause rapid corrosion (due to moisture/condensation).
Question.
If safety off, could a tightly wedged in gun go off in a crash?
Or maybe that would require a hair trigger.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> Cheese Dress Explained.


I hope they make this a challenge next season on Project Runway!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Cheese Dress Explained.













patrickvr6 said:


> :what:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

I generally dig retro-vibe chicks, but if they aren't too careful, that look can go wrong.

Horribly wrong!!


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I generally dig retro-vibe chicks, but if they aren't too careful, that look can go wrong.
> 
> Horribly wrong!!


That was a pretty random reference, but I love it!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

Blunderbuss said:


> http://blog.cardomain.com/2007/04/22/gorgeous-drop-t/


^^^
Retro-vibe Car chick done well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

These guys are at least having fun with their beater.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/378078/1992-ford-taurus/


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

izzo said:


> That girl is severely lacking something.



Tomatoes?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cgj said:


> Tomatoes?


A responsible father figure?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> That girl is severely lacking something.


 They are all lacking something, dude.

Leggings. Bacon leggings.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Think he's still mad at Sarah?










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/275025/1991-ford-escort/


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

odj said:


> Hurr Durr
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/369003/1984-ford-bronco-ii


I LOVE that dash!







Baby wants... blue velvet.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think those are JDM tails.










http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3189626/1995-mitsubishi-eclipse/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Name this gymnastics event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what the event is, but that move is a double cross-over tumblehome hump, as demonstrated by the Port sisters, Ruby and Tawny.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


if ure gonna stick your cloth-covered vag in my face, please avert your eyes. i don't wanna see into your soul while im quartering those halves in my mind :thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Think he's still mad at Sarah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real question is....Did he forget Sarah Excort at all...... And did he finish the car....
More at 10:00 right after our special on Animal Balloon sexual offensive report.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BRealistic said:


>


I think the real DIW is a custom gauge company that would put PSI where BAR should obviously go....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ThaGreatOne32’s 2001 Dodge Neon - “Neckbreaker” 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3896982/2001-dodge-neon/



>


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 7, 2013)

Neckbreaker??

Not.

The poor dear has scoliosis!!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

More like whiplash from being hit in the head by that Plasma in the trunk once you get it to stop.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Whoa, someone redesigned CarDomain.


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

izzo said:


> That girl is severely lacking something.


Butter for her flapjacks?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2630240/1985-plymouth-colt/


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

mcbanagon said:


> so... If you get past the alarm you get a free gun and 37 cents?


:laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

How have I not seen this awesomeness before?.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Whoa, someone redesigned CarDomain.


Whatever design they come up with, it will always be the same cloak.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> Whatever design they come up with, it will always be the same cloak.


Unfortunately, the formatting screwed up the captions and text the users laid out. One of the best parts of the site was the captions.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Unfortunately, the formatting screwed up the captions and text the users laid out. One of the best parts of the site was the captions.


Whatever they did, I can't see the site anymore. For some reason it just stays on perpetual reload and freezes up.:banghead:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Old Windy said:


> Whatever they did, I can't see the site anymore. For some reason it just stays on perpetual reload and freezes up.:banghead:


Loads up fine for me, Firefox shows a black El Camino as a bg.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Big fan of this thread. I was on Car Domain in the early 2000s. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're using a pack of Reds as your only unit of measure, you might be what nightmares are made of. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/436875/1988-mazda-323/



> Yo dawg I heard you like filters.


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

subscribed.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

IronJoe said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3244039/2002-volkswagen-jetta-ptown-me-us


I`ve met the real owner (dude) of this Jetta at Volksbahn. He..............is.............a............douche.......


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

IronJoe said:


> Also, *FAMILY*.



I know this is like 4 years late, but dude's dad looks like an Asian Wilem Defoe.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> stop quoting it, please


No.




spockcat said:


> Is that really slices of American cheese? Really?!?! :laugh:


Every other girl managed to leave the wrapper on. This one? :laugh: That must smell terrible...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

helokti’s 1995 Acura Integra - "Kitty"


>


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice headlights. 


#


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3102313/2005-dodge-magnum/

If you view his gallery backwards, it looks like he's making headlights from scratch.



Put headlight assemblies in a bowl, and slowly add halo kit until fully blended.
Bake at 350 degrees for 28-30 minutes. Let cool.
Install upgraded assemblies.
Creep through graveyard.
Buy Beer
Call Beckey



>


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> If you view his gallery backwards, it looks like he's making headlights from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the man drinks budwiser and old vagina, I wonder how much he paid Becky ...

I love the comments from other CD users.


caseycade said:


> "There is a lot of potential, u should put a wood floor in the back. that would be cool. But I havent seen a mag yet with suicide doors yet so if u do it PLEASE post pictures. Check out my mag tell me what u think."














projectvenomRT said:


> OFF TO A GOOD START N PLETY OF BEER.CHECK MINE OUT FOR SOME IDEAS!!!






















Caplocks,crappy cars,crappy mods,poor taste hahaha


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Icelandic Arctic B-Body Wagon? 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3862918/1972-chevrolet-impala/

Shame there are only these three photos.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3879045/1980-toyota-land-cruiser/

This one hails fromHo Chi Minh, Vietnam.



>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2587623/1988-porsche-911/

Must take all the photos down by the airport, or something. 


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2587623/1988-porsche-911/
> 
> Must take all the photos down by the airport, or something.



Or the woman is a butterface.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2587623/1988-porsche-911/
> 
> Must take all the photos down by the airport, or something.


Get that girl to a chiropractor! :laugh:


----------



## garage monster (Aug 7, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2587623/1988-porsche-911/
> 
> Must take all the photos down by the airport, or something.


Oh the ecstasy!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Or the woman is a butterface.





geofftii2002 said:


> Get that girl to a chiropractor! :laugh:





garage monster said:


> Oh the ecstasy!


Could be all of the above.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2587623/1988-porsche-911/photo-gallery/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3321530/2004-pontiac-sunfire/



> Well come to my page everyone. I'm Phillip, I currently have a 2004 Sunfire i've been modifying. I picked up the Sunfire to do that they arnt very well know for being tricked out. Unlike the eclipes and the civics. when I bought the car it had ever thing stock….














> This this last winter, I hit a DEER and smash up the front bumper and fender. My insurance company sent me a check for 3000 to fix it and I did this.












Not sure I understand the Super Mario Sister.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I think I'd be a little more concerned if you did understand the Super Mario sister.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/455520/2002-ford-mustang/


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/455520/2002-ford-mustang/


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fuFn9aGQKXQ/URv8-NXj4eI/AAAAAAAADC0/JZC3uKeI7t8/s640/Debbie+Downer.png


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I don't think those are JDM tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is old...but its possible they could be jdm, they are much to small for USDM


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CD never disappoints.


----------



## Canaletto (Sep 25, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3879045/1980-toyota-land-cruiser/
> 
> This one hails fromHo Chi Minh, Vietnam.


With the emphasis on "Ho"!


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

In related rides, on the Debbie Downer link:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2419614/2004-ford-mustang/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dcmix5 said:


> In related rides, on the Debbie Downer link:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2419614/2004-ford-mustang/


I can't BELIEVE you didn't include this one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

We Are Driving Excitement
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3866325/1998-pontiac-sunfire/



>


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3879045/1980-toyota-land-cruiser/
> 
> This one hails fromHo Chi Minh, Vietnam.


I love the on the beach, tire pose WITH a bottle of Jaeger...

Also, this is how you know a Land Cruiser owner: first thought in my head? Wow, that frame is going to rust even faster now.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2633173/2000-ford-f150-regular-cab/


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2633173/2000-ford-f150-regular-cab/


Now I'm scurrd... Not gun b sleepin' well tonites...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

omg, I forgot about this thread :laugh:

back for more !!!!!!!!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Is that Caveman Lawyer's daughter?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

Nice body though, doggy only.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I still do not understand if these people are the world's biggest trolls or just retarded?


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2633173/2000-ford-f150-regular-cab/


Dude obviously has a tripod and a camera with a timer, but what's with the belt. Man-nipples bad now?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Dude obviously has a tripod and a camera with a timer, but what's with the belt. Man-nipples bad now?


They should've put the belt over her face :banghead:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

izzo said:


> They should've put the belt over her face :banghead:


they probably have her walking around the woods like that to see if sasquach will come out to mate


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> they probably have her walking around the woods like that to see if sasquach will come out to mate


That's assuming a sasquatch that desperate even exists...


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

You guys are stupid, I'd hit that all day and night and even brag about it.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

White Jetta said:


> You guys are stupid, I'd hit that all day and night and even brag about it.


have at it


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

White Jetta said:


> You guys are stupid, I'd hit that all day and night and even brag about it.


alright we have our sasquach!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

YEEEE-HAW! 
There I said it, she does have a resemblance to dude of Call of the Wildman.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> they probably have her walking around the woods like that to see if sasquach will come out to mate


He's on his way.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/601030/1991-ford-ranger-regular-cab/


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> He's on his way.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/601030/1991-ford-ranger-regular-cab/


"Sasquatch_Ryda’s 1991 Ford Ranger Regular Cab"

Expect it's an _extended_ cab, so yeah pretty sure retarded.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2303009/2002-mitsubishi-lancer/





















2004-2005 said:


> Fender Flares
> JDM lighting
> Evolution 7 Extreme Conversion Kit
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2633173/2000-ford-f150-regular-cab/


I got beer all over my shirt...no problem I'll just wear my boyfriends belt


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> I still do not understand if these people are the world's biggest trolls or just retarded?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> If safety off, could a tightly wedged in gun go off in a crash?


NO.


Is Car domain really a time portal to the 90's?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Dude obviously has a tripod and a camera with a timer, but what's with the belt. Man-nipples bad now?


Body is good.... Ehhh... I would have hit that in highschool/ freshman year of college. I wouldn't have told any of my friends though.


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

G60 Carat said:


> "Sasquatch_Ryda’s 1991 Ford Ranger Regular Cab"
> 
> *Except* it's an _extended_ cab, so yeah pretty sure retarded.



When calling someone a retard, make absolutely sure your response is above reproach.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Is Car domain really a time portal to the 90's?


Yes.

Remember MySpace? Remember all those photos you uploaded when you were 17-19 years old? The ones you abandoned when FaceBook (and other free photo sharing sites) came along? CarDomain was the same thing. People used it heavily back then, and dumped it for newer social media. It's all still there. 

Where else are you going to find an EXP with a cherry bomb?



> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/316452/1988-ford-escort/


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

camf1an said:


> When calling someone a retard, make absolutely sure your response is above reproach.


Sound advice.

But I prefer to keep it slightly subpar, it's TCL after all.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Body is good.... Ehhh... I would have hit that in highschool/ freshman year of college. I* wouldn't have told any of my friends though*.


Bolded for correct answer and SOP approach. I know I said she looks like the Wildman but still give me a good pair of beer goggles and stand back. :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> Bolded for correct answer and SOP approach. I know I said she looks like the Wildman but still give me a good pair of beer goggles and stand back. :laugh:


:beer::beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member/gino101/












>


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/member/gino101/


best way to describe her? you know those times when you feel like you want to do something dirty just so know what its like, and then just walk away from it... thats how I feel she is like to me at least...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> best way to describe her? you know those times when you feel like you want to do something dirty just so know what its like, and then just walk away from it... thats how I feel she is like to me at least...


Wear protection.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> Here's me. The first picture of my truck lowered. Check out the MySpace!


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2075287/2004-dodge-ram-1500-regular-cab/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I hope those aren't the babysitters.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/668322...nissan-maxima/


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> I hope those aren't the babysitters.


If or if not... I'll take them both. Together. At the same time.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3926792/2008-nissan-altima/

That hood gap is terrible.










Not sure if gap at the rear is any better.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/member/gino101/


What the F is going on here exactly? Sometimes there is Texas plates, sometimes euro plates and not sure on this one, middle east somewhere? Italy possibly?










Can deployed Americans take their car with them?


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Can deployed Americans take their car with them?


Yes.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Basscase said:


> Yes.


Depends.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Depends.


True.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

They are all probably located at Aviano AFB in Italy, they've got a whole area (compoun) that looks exactly like an american neighborhood. It's also common to see these US cars with italian plates (squared plated starting with ZA/ZB etc)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Uggh what a thought. It's not like a riced out Sebring isn't bad enough over here, but how bad is it with Italy and all those beautiful European cars as a back drop. It's like Herpes with wheels. :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3954104/2007-saturn-aura/

New grill, blacked out (and relocated) turn signals. Looks pretty clean.. 










....until you turn on the derp


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Im getting rid of my cardomain account ASAP and nearing the end of photobucket.
Strictly Flickr now !


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Car Domain is down !!!!!! Ohs noes!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rob. said:


> Im getting rid of my cardomain account ASAP and nearing the end of photobucket.
> Strictly Flickr now !


Please be patient. We'll get to you eventually.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Rob. said:


> Im getting rid of my cardomain account ASAP and nearing the end of photobucket.
> Strictly Flickr now !


Just out of curiosity and for purely evil scientific purposes, what is your car domain account?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3007919/1989-ford-bronco/



>


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

That post doesn't upset me in the least! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Yuuuuuuuup. Don't care about the Bronco, but I'd bronc her durty empteen ways from sunday.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This gallery looks like a dating profile. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2101587/2001-jeep-grand-cherokee/


>


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> This gallery looks like a dating profile.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2101587/2001-jeep-grand-cherokee/


Saw a commercial for Our time on TV yesterday, it's a 50+ only dating site. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> This gallery looks like a dating profile.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2101587/2001-jeep-grand-cherokee/


Apparently she is a lesbian.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3078468/1993-ford-probe/photo-gallery/



>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3078468/1993-ford-probe/photo-gallery/


I think that is his sister. Here is his mom:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I think that is his sister. Here is his mom:


Don't get me started on her.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2633173/2000-ford-f150-regular-cab/


reminds me of...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like the sister was camel towing. Mom, well at least I know were to go in case I need some br#ast feeding.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy $hit


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Looks like the sister was camel towing. Mom, well at least I know were to go in case I need some br#ast feeding.


IKR I have an hankering for some milk right now


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3887802/2009-chevrolet-impala-ls/


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

drhavoc said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3887802/2009-chevrolet-impala-ls/


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

izzo said:


> baby in back seat pic


Good catch, I didn't even see it when I first looked.:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Man, I'm getting worried. Site has been like this all weekend...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Man, I'm getting worried. Site has been like this all weekend...


Hooray, it's back. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/672142/2004-nissan-maxima/



>


----------



## newnewman2002 (Aug 9, 2008)

izzo said:


>












no words


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm pretty sure TCL is solely responsible for the Car Domain's bandwidth issues



















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/726481/2001-nissan-maxima/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/324802/1988-pontiac-grand-prix/

I had Photoshop open when I read his engine quote. It confused me too. 



> > Engine pix... the 2.8 V6 WannaBe Four CylinderScreamz like the bitch she is!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pixelated for your protection. 

CONCEPTS2’s 2007 Dodge Charger CUSTOM PAINTED CHARGER ON 22"S

No link because blurry NSFW.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

drhavoc said:


> I'm pretty sure TCL is solely responsible for the Car Domain's bandwidth issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THis girl rocks, works on her car, wins car shows... :thumbup:



















Has other talents! 

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2906/4621/7264810484_original.jpg?v=0


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Page 20
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enon&p=70150192&highlight=maxima#post70150192

Page 33
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enon&p=80917900&highlight=maxima#post80917900

I suppose it was time for another Maxima Girl Rozap.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

You had to quote the other times it was posted? You have far too much time on your hands, go clean your kitchen or something. 

Anyways, I'm not doubting it's a repost. I saw it for the first time from the link I quoted, checked it out, and came away impressed. She's a step or two above the typical car domain fodder :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> You had to quote the other times it was posted? You have far too much time on your hands, go clean your kitchen or something.


This thread is actually my reward after cleaning the kitchen.



G60 Carat said:


> Anyways, I'm not doubting it's a repost. I saw it for the first time from the link I quoted, checked it out, and came away impressed. She's a step or two above the typical car domain fodder :thumbup:


Agreed, and she'll probably be posted again before page 50.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Pixelated for your protection.
> 
> CONCEPTS2’s 2007 Dodge Charger CUSTOM PAINTED CHARGER ON 22"S
> 
> No link because blurry NSFW.


well, we got the potato phone and the pinhole camera. I think he used both of 'em and shot the pic thru her pantyhose.

Weather is looking a lil' nippy


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

just now finding this thread - 6 hours of my life wasted


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a bunch of chicks that could get it in this thread.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/4059184/2010-honda-accord-crosstour/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> crosstour


Mother of god.


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

^ Holy ****...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

chamster said:


> ^ Holy ****...


Somebody doesn't get the joke.


----------



## chamster (Aug 21, 2009)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Somebody doesn't get the joke.


I replied to the Crosstour post...before I saw your post.


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

Dat Toe! 


>


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Basscase said:


> Dat Toe!


:laugh: I didn't notice until you mentioned it. Dat toe indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## chalice12 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice thread
Still trying to decide which car gets the award
My top five all have chrome rims


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

Uberhare said:


> :laugh: I didn't notice until you mentioned it. Dat toe indeed. :thumbup:


Yep. Noticed this yesterday. I wonder if her mom or dad took the pic?:laugh:


----------



## anonymousracer (Sep 7, 2009)

Basscase said:


> Dat Toe!


I would like to see all three of them go at it at once.... while I sit back here and furiously masturbate.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Basscase said:


> Dat Toe!


That's some of the most severe toe'ing outside of a pron.



anonymousracer said:


> I would like to see all three of them go at it at once.... while I sit back here and furiously masturbate.


Like the chick and the horse and the dog? God, no wonder you're anonymous.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Basscase said:


> Dat Toe!


LOL~ finally somebody noticed the "other talents"


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

experienced TCLers already noticed the toe, enhanced, enhanced, enhanced, and then went to compare to J-Law


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Supercar Sunday http://www.cardomain.com/ride/831299/1991-mitsubishi-3000gt/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/255009/1984-chevrolet-s10-regular-cab/
Thanks to the fact that he didn't crop any of the scanned photos, we now know that he had an 8x10 of that headshot.

...that won't stop staring at me.


>


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Basscase said:


> Dat Toe!


Link? Damn!!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> Link? Damn!!!


Google "Maxima Girl"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJfrjO5Qpw


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Google "Maxima Girl"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJfrjO5Qpw


:facepalm:

"I even have it tattooed on my body!"


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> "I even have it tattooed on my body!"


lmao.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Google "Maxima Girl"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJfrjO5Qpw


Did anyone else hear the sound of glass braking?
yeah that vid ruined it... :facepalm:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

bizybyker said:


> Did anyone else hear the sound of glass braking?
> yeah that vid ruined it... :facepalm:


she was still sexualized and objectified, so i approve


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

unleashedd said:


> she was still sexualized and objectified, so i approve


to which she still does to this day...

https://www.facebook.com/brookeweisbender


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> to which she still does to this day...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/brookeweisbender


Was hot. Too bad.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

skydive_007 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> "I even have it tattooed on my body!"


My god who would love a maxima that much? O I just answered my own question a women


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I've said before that CarDomain is just like MySpace. It was a free place to share photos before Facebook without many security settings, and usually left public. Eventually, everyone moved to Facebook and left their old profiles behind, and never looked back.


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

bluB5s4 said:


> My god who would love a maxima that much? O I just answered my own question a women


Ask and ye shall receive:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3025632-Twin-Turbo-Maxima-with-a-twist

Guy posts on VWVortex. Not sure if it is Pentaxshooter or someone else, but they're from Raleigh. They came to the local VW meets for a while.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

That chick is still smoking hot.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> That chick is still smoking hot.


Agreed. Would....er....wood.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

One of his captions said: _"All parts were NOS Mopar parts found through the locator sites or through Chrysler's parts locator service."_

I'm impressed. The guy hunted down NOS dealer option parts, too. Nicest Omni I've ever seen.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3875371/1983-dodge-omni-america/



>


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> One of his captions said: _"All parts were NOS Mopar parts found through the locator sites or through Chrysler's parts locator service."_
> 
> I'm impressed. The guy hunted down NOS dealer option parts, too. Nicest Omni I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3875371/1983-dodge-omni-america/


I've seen that car is person the other day and was like that's the cleanest Omni I've ever seen, figured it was an old timer, crazy to see the car domain about it


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

that is the most amazing thing i have ever seen on cardomain!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> One of his captions said: _"All parts were NOS Mopar parts found through the locator sites or through Chrysler's parts locator service."_
> 
> I'm impressed. The guy hunted down NOS dealer option parts, too. Nicest Omni I've ever seen.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3875371/1983-dodge-omni-america/



We all know that was posted in 1986 when Car Domain was in its prime and that 1983 Omni was sold as a leftover off the dealer's lot.


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

Is it just the angle, or are the throttle and brake pedals like 10 inches apart??


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

Why did I only find this thread now? 
so many emotions: 
:laugh::facepalm::banghead::screwy::sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3223130/2009-nissan-titan-crew-cab/


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm surprised it does not have Lambo doors.....:laugh:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

but im sure shes got lambo legs


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> LOL~ finally somebody noticed the "other talents"


nobody noticed the horse$hi7 under her foot


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> Did anyone else hear the sound of glass braking?
> yeah that vid ruined it... :facepalm:


7 years ago....I wonder how huge she is now


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ChiefWilNel said:


> 7 years ago....I wonder how huge she is now


you missed the link somebody posted earlier.

https://www.facebook.com/brookeweis...55253283572.1073741831.100001773107967&type=3


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3807972/1999-chrysler-sebring/



>


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3223130/2009-nissan-titan-crew-cab/


I worked from bottom to top. Legs, not bad, waist and belly, nice. Chest, alright. Face, **** that! Ughhh!


----------



## Basscase (Jul 24, 2003)

ChiefWilNel said:


> nobody noticed the horse$hi7 under her foot


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/363566/1999-toyota-celica/


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3807972/1999-chrysler-sebring/


WTF is she doing? Nuieve has got a rager going right now


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/363566/1999-toyota-celica/


shes bizzack :screwy::screwy:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

ChiefWilNel said:


> WTF is she doing?


if u turn the pic 90degrees to the right,, thats how she will look face down


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ChiefWilNel said:


> WTF is she doing? Nuieve has got a rager going right now


W/e she's doing, don't care, she is hot. Added bonus, she is from Bulgaria


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

unleashedd said:


> if u turn the pic 90degrees to the right,, thats how she will look face down


:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

unleashedd said:


> if u turn the pic 90degrees to the right,, thats how she will look face down


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Now if you were to turn her 90 degrees to the right....

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/463584/2003-cadillac-escalade/


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


rofl, you are a hero in here man. :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


Stubby fingers. 2/10. Would not bang.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Google "Maxima Girl"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlJfrjO5Qpw





ChiefWilNel said:


> 7 years ago....I wonder how huge she is now


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

ChiefWilNel said:


> WTF is she doing? Nuieve has got a rager going right now


That's not how you change a tire.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


you are so good to us. so good :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"OK Girls, look sexy!"









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2345599/2005-scion-xb/


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^ Enzo girl?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mhjett said:


> ^ Enzo girl?


So I guess I wasn't the only one who saw that...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> So I guess I wasn't the only one who saw that...


Either that or she's takin' a D...


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> "OK Girls, look sexy!"


"No, I said sexy."

"Aww screw it, I don't got all damn day" *click*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member/pimpchewie/


>


----------



## cockerpunk (May 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/member/pimpchewie/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cockerpunk said:


> Nailed_it.jpg


With those drawings, the kid is a regular Chip Fooseball.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wats that? 

#chipchipperson


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3919751/2007-chevrolet-hhr/


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Car Domain and Facebook are proof the human species is doomed.


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

I wonder if they have a Car Lounge thread and they post up pics and make fun off.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2501257/1978-ford-mustang-ii/


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Winner winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2501257/1978-ford-mustang-ii/



On one hand that is totally awesome owning the same car for so long and keeping it running and in good shape. On the other hand does that mean that he never moved out of his parent's basement???


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> On one hand that is totally awesome owning the same car for so long and keeping it running and in good shape. On the other hand does that mean that he never moved out of his parent's basement???


It does seem that the location is the same, minus one huge tree.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> On one hand that is totally awesome owning the same car for so long and keeping it running and in good shape. On the other hand does that mean that he never moved out of his parent's basement???


They are actually two different cars. 


Don said:


> The two pictures below, Same driveway, same position, much older guy. My 1st Mustang II 06/1985 - My 8th Mustang II 08/2007


So here's a quesiton...

What's better? Owning the same Mustang II for 32 years or buying _seven more_ Mustang IIs over 32 years?


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Old Windy said:


> It does seem that the location is the same, minus one huge tree.


Not unless they replaced a high school with a mature forest in 32 years.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

karl_1052 said:


> Not unless they replaced a high school with a mature forest in 32 years.


explain the same exact driveway and neighboring house


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

karl_1052 said:


> Not unless they replaced a high school with a mature forest in 32 years.


Industrial Strenght Compost! 



unleashedd said:


> explain the same exact driveway and neighboring house


Easy, he bought both houses and have everything moved to a different location with the forest as a background so as to make it look like he was taking the picture at the same location a few years latter.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

karl_1052 said:


> Not unless they replaced a high school with a mature forest in 32 years.


Three things....

1. I think it might be some county/farming/industrial property that could still be there behind those 30 year old trees. 










2. I can't believe we are debating the history of city development in Oregon, OH. He took some of the earlier photos at Pearson Park.  Take a look around, maybe we'll find his parents house. 
3. I can't believe I wrote this post.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gotta love a man with a plan.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/552648/1986-pontiac-fiero/


> These are the first two images in his gallery.


Think he pulled it off?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> On one hand that is totally awesome owning the same car for so long and keeping it running and in good shape. On the other hand does that mean that he never moved out of his parent's basement???


Perhaps his parents still live there.

Perhaps he bought, or was willed the house at some point.

Perhaps he explained to the people that own the house, that he grew up there? Then simply asked if he could take a photo there.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Gotta love a man with a plan.
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/552648/1986-pontiac-fiero/
> 
> Think he pulled it off?


Seem's plausible. Needs more chrome $$$$$


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

One Man, two rides, lots of photoshop
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3976833/2008-dodge-charger/photo-gallery/
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3962634/2007-dodge-ram-1500-quad-cab/photo-gallery/



>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1360449/1996-mercury-villager/


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1360449/1996-mercury-villager/


Dude that gets 5 stars but deserves like a hunnit. You should check out my '96 whatever kthxbyelolwtfbbq




The comments. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ID this car.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> ID this red mess.


Chrysler 300. Interior door pull gives it away.

























And the image URL


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> ID this car.


oh wow that is sooo bad it looks like it was made in MS paint


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2961301/2008-ford-mustang/


>


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2961301/2008-ford-mustang/


I've seen less open legs at a brothel.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Welcome to Montana
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/653985/1991-nissan-stanza/



>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/396035/1990-nissan-stanza/

Kustom


>


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on, everyone knows that for perfect sound he has to have a Beta and a 8-track.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Welcome to Montana
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/653985/1991-nissan-stanza/


Sheed lik my pikup :laugh:




:banghead:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Is that a VCR in the footwell? :what::laugh:


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


I imagine the stereo cutting out every time she hits the brakes.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2930214/1993-ford-festiva/

Check out the gallery on this one.


> V8 IN A FORD FESTIVA WHY NOT? Allow me to explain what I did to this poor little car. I have a *355 Chevy V8 engine mounted in the rear and I kept it front wheel drive*,Yes it can do wicked reverse donuts.The transmission is a Chevy TH-350 running forward threw a shortened driveshaft. The differential is a limited-slip out of a 1989 BMW 325I.The c/v shafts are out of an audi 90 ,Yes they had to be heavily modified.I Stiffened up the car and added a roll bar.The car has an extremely custom exhaust,there is a cutout in the center so you can run it threw the two mufflers in the back and keep it quiet or you can get it LOUD by running it out the stacks. The interior still needs some finishing and the stock brakes definitely need up grading, but I'll get to that later.This is probably one of the meanest sleepers ever.I'M TRYING TO PUT FLAMETHROWERS ON THIS BUT I CAN'T FIND A GOOD SYSTEM, IF YOU HAVE SOME ADVISE PLEASE LET ME KNOW,THANKS.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BX6rdgCXiM&list=UU4ZbTET9xQgE31xYJWjueOg


His other ride is a little interesting, too.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3163356/1993-subaru-justy/photo-gallery/


> <aside class="referenced-wide referenced-fullwidth js_inset tmpl_referencedGroupFullWidth clearfix core-decorated-inset">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

im only clicking on that if there are pictures of sleazy ******* girls that make me feel better about marrying my wife.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> im only clicking on that if there are pictures of sleazy ******* girls that make me feel better about marrying my wife.


If that doesn't deserve an obligatory, "pics of wife", nothing does. 

For science, of course. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> If that doesn't deserve an obligatory, "pics of wife", nothing does.
> 
> For science, of course. :thumbup:


nice try buddy, trying to get me to post my wife on a cardomain thread!


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Welcome to Montana
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/653985/1991-nissan-stanza/


I have to admit.... given the opportunity, I would wreck that. :beer:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2930214/1993-ford-festiva/
> 
> Check out the gallery on this one.
> 
> ...


That is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/347282/2001-chrysler-concorde/


>


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Dear lord. "yo hun imma show off dat new Hi-Point I got,**** be relz"


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

xombiesarelove said:


> I imagine the stereo cutting out every time she hits the brakes.


I imagine the brakes cutting out every time she plays the stereo.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ Dear lord. "yo hun imma show off dat new Hi-Point I got,**** be relz"


it's ok, since it's a hi-point, the chances on it firing are slim.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3910035/1990-buick-reatta/


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3910035/1990-buick-reatta/


That dude is a "little person" and nice rifle. haha


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3909518/2011-nissan-altima/


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3909518/2011-nissan-altima/


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I expect nothing less from from St. Joe, MO. What a hole.


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks to that neon thread, I found this work of art(I'm not even kidding, this would be a great loaner)









THE UNICORN


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MZMDCM99 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1043988/1994-chevrolet-camaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that it really matters, but I also have been posting these over on a side-forum on Jalopnik. It was fun for a while, but I lost interest. 

Out of the blue, ChevyCamaroGirl found the year-old post and replied to it. I asked her a few questions and did a follow-up. 

Original Post

Follow up "where are they now" post


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2637756/1999-chevrolet-s10-regular-cab/


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Every time I start to forget about this thread.... BAM !!! Its back in my life again...

I love it, keep them coming opcorn:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> black chevy and "hotties"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/427716/1997-dodge-caravan-cargo/


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/427716/1997-dodge-caravan-cargo/





> Personal Photo'sSHAY Here is my and my bro im the one with the long pointy hair lol.Hells pitt tourThis is my newest photo of 5/13 lolThis is skratch my sister and very close friend. thats little dirt by the way not hers lol.Here's an old picture of me before the hair started growing.Some ninja's i hang withok this is me lifting close to 15 pound's, a table with my ears lol im going for a car battery lol got to start some were.This is also something i do hair lol well juggalo hair i dye it and design it lol. Here is my boy cody's.k here is my sick room enjoy everything is hand painted for the first time plus its black light reflective.heres a passion of mine i love weapons and i got bored and put them all together and took a picture lol i used to call this my used car collection cause of all the money i have spent i could of bought a car. LOL


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ChiefWilNel said:


>


The site redesign sometimes took all the captions and lumped them all together. I suppose there is a chance that text made more sense beforehand, but Juggalo.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> The site redesign sometimes took all the captions and lumped them all together. I suppose there is a chance that text made more sense beforehand, but Juggalo.


Let's see if it does. I took my best shot matching up that text with his phot.... **** I can't believe I just did this.



> *Personal Photo's*
> 
> SHAY Here is my and my bro im the one with the long pointy hair lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunofernest (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you for that.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::facepalm: WTF


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

This site is insane


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/427716/1997-dodge-caravan-cargo/


Jugtard: hey dad I passed my drivers test can I get the bmw?
Dad: hell no, mom's getting a new Oddyssey , you'll get the caravan.
Jugtard: aww, but dad its a van and has like 200,000 miles on it, its not cool
Dad: I'm not giving you my 3 year old 3 series, are you kidding me? besides who cares if you fugg up that van and put all kinds of retarded clown sh!t on it. Oh and it has plenty of room you carry all your retarded clown friends with you when yall go out and OD on orange faygo and sh!t


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I have a sneaking suspicion that they sprayed that dash board while sitting in the van with all the windows up.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just realized he has carabiners with padlocks hanging from his ear.

Guy rolls hard.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that they sprayed that dash board while sitting in the van with all the windows up.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dubappsunshine (Nov 2, 2011)

geofftii2002 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that they sprayed that dash board while sitting in the van with all the windows up.


Don't worry, they used the Jugga-low fume variety. The silver spray paint is all they trust for their sock usage.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

geofftii2002 said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that they sprayed that dash board while sitting in the van with all the windows up.



Heh... I guess this starts a new category of car "enthusiasts".... Dash Sniffers.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

What in the actual f2ck is going on in that one. Holy Jesus and Manual transmissions, someone must go there and beat them with the Autocross gospell. 

Hopefully they didn't reproduce and if they did, they must be un vaccinated so that Darwin performs his job. :laugh:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Relative to the Juggalos above, I'm not sure which direction on the classy spectrum this one takes us to:

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1486375/1998-pontiac-sunfire/


----------



## Fe2O3 (Jan 13, 2009)

MrMook said:


> Relative to the Juggalos above, I'm not sure which direction on the classy spectrum this one takes us to:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1486375/1998-pontiac-sunfire/


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone from Canada must answer for that one.


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

Old Windy said:


> Someone from Canada must answer for that one.


Yeah, I was laughing my ass off until I saw the Ontario plate :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

the fat one in the middle must be laying a Jugalo egg


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Benkennedy11 said:


> Yeah, I was laughing my ass off until I saw the Ontario plate :thumbdown:


:laugh:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

MrMook said:


> Relative to the Juggalos above, I'm not sure which direction on the classy spectrum this one takes us to:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/1486375/1998-pontiac-sunfire/
> 
> Pink Sunfire


Minus the hood and the color, the Sunfire really didn't look terrible. I actually like the extended hood over the headlights. The Sunfire GT was actually pretty quick for its time and fun.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow.. the ICP juggalo stuff is too much.

Those people must know these people.









even the Caravan hates it...
See, the dash is throwing up.











Here is something to cleanse the palate.

http://www.cardomain.com/ridepost/958163/12472604/2003-acura-nsx/


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab/


I need to move back to Austin....


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab/


Why hello nurse!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

dubappsunshine said:


> Don't worry, they used the Jugga-low fume variety. The silver spray paint is all they trust for their sock usage.


back from the dead meme!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/269083/1999-opel-corsa/


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/269083/1999-opel-corsa/


It's that a dick in those panties?


----------



## jasobih (Jun 7, 2015)

McBanagon said:


> Not that it really matters, but I also have been posting these over on a side-forum on Jalopnik. It was fun for a while, but I lost interest.
> 
> Out of the blue, ChevyCamaroGirl found the year-old post and replied to it. I asked her a few questions and did a follow-up.
> 
> ...


She makes me happy     

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> back from the dead meme!!


this thread cannot die


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2563297/1977-oldsmobile-cutlass/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Someone help that poor guy - hes writing on the ground in his underpants, having obviously just been struck by that big-wheeled car thingy!


----------



## White Jetta (Mar 17, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> Someone help that poor guy - hes writing on the ground in his underpants, having obviously just been struck by that big-wheeled car thingy!


Took me a minute...but yeah she's a dude


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

White Jetta said:


> Took me a minute...but yeah she's a dude


what gives it away?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

.LSinLV. said:


> back from the dead meme!!





skydive_007 said:


> this thread cannot die


It lives... It dies... It lives again!!!:laugh:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

ChiefWilNel said:


> what gives it away?


His ding dong.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/member/cntwlk/


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

This chick is pretty average for Austin/ DFW. Insane blondes out there.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/member/cntwlk/


So......does his dick still work?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> So......does his dick still work?


Oh...
The plate is trying to say "can't walk"...
That makes more sense.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/member/cntwlk/


Not sure about that, but his hand controls broke.
http://oppositelock.kinja.com/cardomaining-where-are-they-now-edition-1698446733


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

If you can't beat 'em , then photoshop yourself in 'em ????




















http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3350548/2005-chrysler-300/photo-gallery/#next


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Oh...
> The plate is trying to say "can't walk"...
> That makes more sense.


Saw the plate, laughed, realized it's "can't walk".
Showed it to co-worker, she laughed, and then realized it's "can't walk".

Ahh, other C word.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2037324/2002-chrysler-prowler/


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2037324/2002-chrysler-prowler/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I found myself asking too many questions about the car domain cars and the subjects in the photos, when the answers always led to...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2380556/1998-chevrolet-blazer/


>


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/777049/1996-saturn-s-series/


>


http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/3109/981/7770490041_large.jpg?v=0


>


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

Door mat floor mat... or is that a place mat floor mat?



Lexi said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2671993/1985-chevrolet-caprice/








.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
Yo Dawg


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow is this site still active? I thought it literally died 10yrs ago and even moreso now because Instagram.


----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab/


Approved!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

intonation said:


> Approved!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

omg... 
this thing wins
http://oppositelock.kinja.com/here-it-is-your-moment-of-cardomain-1666695978


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

RENOG said:


> Wow is this site still active? I thought it literally died 10yrs ago and even moreso now because Instagram.


x2... Every time I see this thread:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RENOG said:


> Wow is this site still active? I thought it literally died 10yrs ago and even moreso now because Instagram.


FB killed everything. CarDomain, MySpace, etc.... Instagram came much later. 

But, yeah. When people migrated to better social media sites, they stopped posting to CarDomain, and left all this early 00's goodness for us to enjoy. The search function reveals just about any part of the profile. Text, usernames, photo captions.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> x2... Every time I see this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://vimeo.com/49664066


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3847701/2000-dodge-grand-caravan-passenger/


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Chapel said:


> omg...
> this thing wins
> http://oppositelock.kinja.com/here-it-is-your-moment-of-cardomain-1666695978


LOL! V8 Mid-Rear-engine, front-wheel drive!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3847701/2000-dodge-grand-caravan-passenger/


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


well at least this model left her clothes on.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Chapel said:


> omg...
> this thing wins
> http://oppositelock.kinja.com/here-it-is-your-moment-of-cardomain-1666695978


I know the guy that owns that currently. It's local to the North Shore area :beer:


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)




----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

Wisconsin plates. Makes total sense.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunfire...

I am always amazed when people put that much time and money in customizing a car.. then still rock the oem steelies. :screwy:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Think I have to subscribe to this... finally.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

MFZERO said:


> I know the guy that owns that currently. It's local to the North Shore area :beer:


gtfo...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Sunfire...
> 
> I am always amazed when people put that much time and money in customizing a car.. then still rock the oem steelies. :screwy:


winter wheels brah. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Fracas said:


>


Ah yes, Philip's 2004 Sunfire from page 52.


McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3321530/2004-pontiac-sunfire/
> Not sure I understand the Super Mario Sister.





Rabbit5GTI said:


> I think I'd be a little more concerned if you did understand the Super Mario sister.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

Chapel said:


> gtfo...


We have "some" of the axles here. Waiting for parts to rebuild them. I'll call you when it's up and running again.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

MFZERO said:


> We have "some" of the axles here. Waiting for parts to rebuild them. I'll call you when it's up and running again.


whee!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3156383/1975-toyota-corolla/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/672142/2004-nissan-maxima/


http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/nissan/maxima/1775930.html






So many questions. 



> Location: Ruskin, Florida 33570
> Mileage: 17611
> Condition:Good
> Exteriorark Gray
> ...


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/nissan/maxima/1775930.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder it it comes with stains and all? :laugh:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Village Idiot™ said:


> I wonder it it comes with stains and all? :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/378138/1996-ford-escort/


>


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

well, I just spent a couple of hours going back through this thread, and it's still EPIC! 

I wonder how many of the CD people are dead because:


they did something stupid with their cars
they did something stupid with their guns
they did something stupid with the jugaloos
the did something stupid



LOLZ


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

and from *2010* is this guy Ron Swanson?!?!?!!?



BluMagic said:


> I hope i am never a middle aged guy with a young kids car, trying to be in hot import nights sitting on my hood constantly updating my cardomain prefile :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> well, I just spent a couple of hours going back through this thread, and it's still EPIC!
> 
> I wonder how many of the CD people are dead because:
> 
> ...


Oh I dunno, fifteen percent.
I noticed many with pictures of baby mama's, wifey's, and random women's. Could see some jealously related deaths as a result as well.



You'reDrunk said:


> and from *2010* is this guy Ron Swanson?!?!?!!?


It's no Park Avenue but that man wears a moustache well.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dude actually seems chill.



















But the cars...










wow.
Good thing he added the vents. Class it up!
























what is this?








teach them the gang signs early.









This car smells fishy.
White guy in the hood.. undercover cop?


















Poor malibu. 









Still- looks like they have fun.
Adding /crap/ to their cars is just part of the fun.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

^I see so much DINMS there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> ^I see so much DINMS there.


Yep.
See my final comment. 
Still- those wheels on the Riviera with the star points sticking out.
Yikes!

And this isn't the Doing it Wrong thread btw.
I did accidentally post it there first tho, then deleted.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Adding /crap/ to their cars is just part of the fun.


Was there a CarDomain link somewhere in there? I need to see more of this.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Am I the only one expecting Uncle Swagga to show up on that Dunk Parade?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Was there a CarDomain link somewhere in there?


Sorry.. thought I added a one.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2586487/1996-buick-riviera/

But please don't do photo edits.
Not cool on random car domain pics imo.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Am I the only one expecting Uncle Swagga to show up on that Dunk Parade?


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

wat.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> wat.


it's an OT kinda thing....






































but you get the picture.....


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> DINMS






You'reDrunk said:


>



That face has serial subway groper written all over it.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Slowkums said:


> That face has serial subway groper written all over it.


How DARE you! That is Uncle Swagga!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

nobbyv said:


> How DARE you! That is Uncle Swagga!


damn right!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> ^I see so much DINMS there.


the DIW thread is that way ---->


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> it's an OT kinda thing....


It was. Thread is gone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> It was. Thread is gone.


Canned by a moderator/admin.  :thumbdown:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

You'reDrunk said:


> damn right!


I loved him in the Fast and Furious 4!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Canned by a moderator/admin.  :thumbdown:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't worry, I still browse through the CT banquet galleries, checking in on Uncle Swagga. I take photos of the images with my phone so I can add them to the _"Random images from your phone"_ thread.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Don't worry, I still browse through the CT banquet galleries, looking for more Swagga. I take photos of the images with my phone so I can add them to the _"Random images from your phone"_ thread.


:heart:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Please don't get this thread locked talking about another locked thread.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Please don't get this thread locked talking about another locked thread.


I was trying to get Swagga off of this thread.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/4052002/1988-continental-mark-ii/


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just spent an hour looking at random cars from back in the day. So many trunk set ups with a PS2 in there. I'm kind of glad the pictures stay up. Nice blast from the past.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3371510/1999-dodge-grand-caravan-passenger/



>


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm just so pleased that people are still doing the high school stereo thing where you just throw a head unit and a subwoofer in whatever vehicle you can get your hands on. I thought it was a 2000s thing, but apparently it's still going on and that is outstanding. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

@McMike said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3371510/1999-dodge-grand-caravan-passenger/


Hrm...

Yeah, I'd accept an invitation for a 'ride' in her van.

...but it likely belongs to whoever's taking the pictures.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm just so pleased that people are still doing the high school stereo thing where you just throw a head unit and a subwoofer in whatever vehicle you can get your hands on. I thought it was a 2000s thing, but apparently it's still going on and that is outstanding. :thumbup:


I did that in my STI... 

The factory head unit did legitimately suck though and sub was given to me for free. I had never installed a sub before so I figured what the hell.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Now I wish I had a Car Domain for my old Plymouth Sundance way back then.

Or....did I???


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mike! said:


> Hrm...
> 
> Yeah, I'd accept an invitation for a 'ride' in her van.
> 
> ...but it likely belongs to whoever's taking the pictures.


She is cute, but my jailbait senses are tingling.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm just so pleased that people are still doing the high school stereo thing where you just throw a head unit and a subwoofer in whatever vehicle you can get your hands on. I thought it was a 2000s thing, but apparently it's still going on and that is outstanding. :thumbup:


2000s??? That's the first thing we did when my buddy got a hand-me-down Maxima GXE in '95 in HS. Blaupunkt headunit, amp with a subwoofer in a box (that setup very quickly replaced the home-made box and woofer we tried to make and a Discman on an anti-shock stand with a tape adapter into the factory stereo). We couldn't look any cooler bumping Coolio's Gangsta's Paradise through the HS parking lot if we tried .

My Stanza got a similar set-up in '96 when I started driving. Orion 12" sub in a box, Alpine amp, Clarion headunit, Targa equalizer, bunch of other crappy stuff .


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My ****ing nostalgia meter is off the god damn charts.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2830938/1996-toyota-celica/


>


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

@McMike said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2830938/1996-toyota-celica/


2, 1, 3


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A LOT of work went into this truck
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2167341/1995-nissan-d21-pick-up/



>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2484601/2009-toyota-venza/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

But does that Venza have a hatch button sticker?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PizzaCat! said:


> But does that Venza have a Back Door Release sticker?


The car doesn't.


----------



## Blaspherion (Jul 20, 2005)

@McMike said:


> A LOT of work went into this truck


A lot more work went into the chick sitting in that truck.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Blaspherion said:


> A lot more money went into the chick sitting in that truck.


ftfy


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd plow van chick


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> I'd plow van chick


And Venza chick...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Um, I think Venza chick might be a dude.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Um, I think Venza chick might be a dude.


They know...

But we are not here to judge...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> 2000s??? That's the first thing we did when my buddy got a hand-me-down Maxima GXE in '95 in HS. Blaupunkt headunit, amp with a subwoofer in a box (that setup very quickly replaced the home-made box and woofer we tried to make and a Discman on an anti-shock stand with a tape adapter into the factory stereo). We couldn't look any cooler bumping Coolio's Gangsta's Paradise through the HS parking lot if we tried .
> 
> My Stanza got a similar set-up in '96 when I started driving. Orion 12" sub in a box, Alpine amp, Clarion headunit, Targa equalizer, bunch of other crappy stuff .


I put a Kenwood deck with a 1000amp and 2 JL 10's in my first car (1981 rabbit) it was actually pretty nice but I'm sure I didn't wire it correctly. I think it was all stolen stuff as I got it from a friends pawn shop. 

I'd do it again :wave:

Venza chick ... NO

Van chick ... after a few drinks, just for the bewbs


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Why is Venza chick holding a paintball gun?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3864717/2002-pontiac-trans-am/photo-gallery/


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2205347/2004-ford-mustang/photo-gallery/












http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3923861/2002-ford-mustang/photo-gallery/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I totally forgot about this thread. Heading to CarDomain, brb


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Damn kids and their 165x165 selfies. 









http://www.cardomain.com/ride/548529/1997-nissan-sentra/


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


>


Yup, she looks slutty enough :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/member/themaximagirl/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm, 

Yep

Hmmm


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Page 20
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enon&p=70150192&highlight=maxima#post70150192

Page 27
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=70150192&viewfull=1#post70150192

Page 33
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enon&p=80917900&highlight=maxima#post80917900

Page 55
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=85887458&viewfull=1#post85887458

I suppose it was time for another Maxima Girl Rozap.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I should have remembered that name :screwy:

I suck at navigating the car domain site


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

loooolol this is a reminder to find the one I made when I was 14 for my family's cars :wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3903708/2010-dodge-charger/


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Some of those are still stuck in 2003 . Paraphrasing 50 Cent "I put Lamborghini doors on that A-va-lanche"

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2285084/2003-chevrolet-avalanche/









I see your MaximaGirl and raise you TundraGirl

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3014934/2008-toyota-tundra-access-cab/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Turbo II said:


> Some of those are still stuck in 2003 . Paraphrasing 50 Cent "I put Lamborghini doors on that A-va-lanche"


That's because most of these are profiles left over from 2003. 


Turbo II said:


> I see your MaximaGirl and raise you TundraGirl


Page 28 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=70156100&viewfull=1#post70156100
Page 61 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=87284005&viewfull=1#post87284005

Looks like I rozaped Tundragirl, too. 

I know this thread too well.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

@McMike said:


> That's because most of these are profiles left over from 2003.
> 
> Page 28 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=70156100&viewfull=1#post70156100
> Page 61 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Phenomenon&p=87284005&viewfull=1#post87284005
> ...


Unless the dates are screwed up, it does say he last posted in 2013 .


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Roketdriver said:


> Why is Venza chick holding a paintball gun?


License plate shows Ontario. They are not allowed to have real toys down there.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Turbo II said:


> Unless the dates are screwed up, it does say he last posted in 2013 .


All the dates are screwed up. They reformatted the site a few years ago posts' dates were changed and it broke some of the ways text was displayed. You used to be able to cycle through the gallery and the corresponding text from the posts would display. 

There are some newer cars (newest one I have seen is a 2014) on the site, so people are still posting to it, but a lot of the stuff is from the early 00s.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3065772/1991-acura-nsx/


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

@McMike said:


> *caravan chick*


Would Ram.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

KizashiAGP said:


> Would Ram.


Probably legal by now too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3198805/2007-ford-five-hundred/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It comes with a heavy heart that I have to share the news that CarDomain has pulled a Photobucket and apparently is no longer allowing hotlinking.

Unless it's a glitch, RIP this thread.


----------



## project95mk3 (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/412871/2003-volkswagen-jetta/










yea doesn't seem to work but worth the click


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

@McMike said:


> It comes with a heavy heart that I have to share the news that CarDomain has pulled a Photobucket and apparently is no longer allowing hotlinking.
> 
> Unless it's a glitch, RIP this thread.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

project95mk3 said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/412871/2003-volkswagen-jetta/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/668529/1989-merkur-xr4ti/photo-gallery/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

@McMike said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/668529/1989-merkur-xr4ti/photo-gallery/


Decided to see what she looks like now, given that the page is at least 14 years old. Found out she's dead. That wasn't what I expected . Bummer.

https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/18476629/rose-mary-datil


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> . Bummer.


Agreed. Some of these profiles are so old, anything could be possible.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

Is Car Domain even a thing anymore?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Non_Affiliated said:


> Is Car Domain even a thing anymore?


It's just an amazing archive at this point. 

If I just searched it right, 2014 was the last time a profile was created. All the good stuff is from the days before social media.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

@McMike said:


> It's just an amazing archive at this point.
> 
> If I just searched it right, 2014 was the last time a profile was created. All the good stuff is from the days before social media.


Researching further, CarDomain bought StreetFire.net and then both were purchased by Source Interlink. StreetFire is gone as of last year, apparently, but they must be making money off of CarDomain somehow since it's still around. How they make money I can't possibly imagine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> ... but they must be making money off of CarDomain somehow since it's still around. How they make money I can't possibly imagine.


Blackmailing past users.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Blackmailing past users.


I'm sure there will be a merger of Car Domain and MugShots not too long from now :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> How they make money I can't possibly imagine.


As long as there is traffic there is a reason to have ads.

https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/cardomain.com


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There are still only two Crosstours, and still only one CrossCabriolet.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> It's just an amazing archive at this point.
> 
> If I just searched it right, 2014 was the last time a profile was created. All the good stuff is from the days before social media.


We should all make new cardomain accounts and post our vehicles.:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> We should all make new cardomain accounts and post our vehicles.:laugh:


I deleted mine about five years ago. Took me forever to remember my login.

I created a second account at some point to catalog the progress with the world's worst corvette. 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3906933/2006-chevrolet-corvette/


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

VadGTI said:


> Decided to see what she looks like now, given that the page is at least 14 years old. Found out she's dead. That wasn't what I expected . Bummer.
> 
> https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/18476629/rose-mary-datil


That's sad . Looking at the video you can see a bit that back then car shows had a special vibe to them.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> That's sad . Looking at the video you can see a bit that back then car shows had a special vibe to them.


Yeah. A lot less people staring at a phone, or taking selfiesh.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Cardomain is no more. Bought my MotorTrend, and taken offline apparently. At least as of today. 🙁


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

<pours out a can of Surge> somewhere my highschool 240sx page just died 😢


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Cr4shT3st said:


> <pours out a can of Surge> somewhere my highschool 240sx page just died 😢


word.


















Some images seem to remain in the cache but will likely disappear soon enough, and couldn't fetch much via the wayback machine, sadly.


----------

